# Made By Knock (www.madebyknock.com)



## BongoSteve

Just wanted to put a quick mention out for the guys at made by knock. If you've not heard of them they're an Edinburgh based company who sell really lovely tampers at brilliant prices - £18 for a simple tamper including delivery is pretty good in my book! They also do VST baskets and tamper combo's which look fab.

Customer service is also excellent. I had made an order earlier in the week and sent an email to enquire about it's progress. The response I got from the owner of the company explained that it had been posted, but that if it didn't arrive by this morning (which it did) then he would come over to my house this afternoon to drop one off for me to use, and we could then make arrangements about the second one which would arrive by post. Although it wasn't needed in the end, to even offer coming over on a Saturday afternoon to drop one off is amazing...

A highly recommended and friendly company!

And for the record I've never had anything to do with, or even heard of the company before I had read about them on this forum!


----------



## fatboyslim

I've got the madebyknock Heft tamper in 58.35mm and dark beech wood, I absolutely love it even if I did have to change my tamping style.

I too can vouch for the excellent customer service as I initially expressed some concerns to Peter that the heft was too heavy and I'd like to swap for a simple.

He was very happy to do a swap but in the end I stuck with the heft. He also told me about what ideas he had in the pipeline including aluminium handles!

I have tried to persuade him to advertise on this forum. I think anyone looking for a tamper of any size/type should buy from him!

Also the 58.35mm is an excellent fit for the VST baskets!


----------



## lookseehear

Another very happy customer here! I bought the standard vst tamper and its really great. Fits the basket perfectly without feeling like it scrapes along the sides. I would recommend them to everyone.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I received my simple VST tamper yesterday, a little confusion with the order (I originally received a knock top), the guys happily sent out a new tamper with next day delivery. I have to say it a huge improvement to my Motta 58mm tamper. Can't fault the madebyknock for price and quality


----------



## LizP

I'm a happy customer too.

Made an initial enquiry earlier this week, they got straight back to me and said if the tamper was a little too big (sylvia's can be a large 57 rather than an exact 58 apparently) that I could return it to them and they would alter it for me.

Tamper was delviered the day after I placed my order.


----------



## cjbailey1

BongoSteve said:


> Just wanted to put a quick mention out for the guys at made by knock. If you've not heard of them they're an Edinburgh based company who sell really lovely tampers at brilliant prices - £18 for a simple tamper including delivery is pretty good in my book!


Am I going mad? The 'simple' seems to be a lot more than that and I can't actually see the 'heft' for sale.


----------



## fatboyslim

Ha the heft is secret and you have to ask for it specially.

If you email Peter he will make you a custom heft


----------



## garydyke1

The Heft looks huge! What elements are 'custom' configured?


----------



## fatboyslim

Peter will custom how 'fly' your particular tamper is. I asked for the full 5.0 surround sound fly-ness.

Its basically base size, I chose 58.35mm and handle wood style, light beech or awesome dark coco beech.

He will shortly be offering Aluminium tampers and I have recommended he try to shift some of the height up the handle and away from the base.

I would look out for the heft v2.0 if I were you.


----------



## BongoSteve

http://www.madebyknock.com/buy.html

Hopefully a link to where I bought my simple 58mm tamper for £18 - custom ones for VST are a bit more, as is the tamper and knock top combo


----------



## cjbailey1

Aaaaaahhhhhhhh! So the conclusion is I'm being more blind than I actually am... Apologies for the stupid question.


----------



## BongoSteve

No question is a stupid question - happy to help! I've certainly received enough of it myself from everyone on here!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Peter will custom how 'fly' your particular tamper is. I asked for the full 5.0 surround sound fly-ness.
> 
> Its basically base size, I chose 58.35mm and handle wood style, light beech or awesome dark coco beech.
> 
> He will shortly be offering Aluminium tampers and I have recommended he try to shift some of the height up the handle and away from the base.
> 
> I would look out for the heft v2.0 if I were you.


Im quite happy with my Orange convex TORR....Id like a flat base for my Hasbean-Red TORR spare handle..trouble is 30 quid inc delivery!


----------



## reneb

Filthy_rich85 said:


> I have to say it a huge improvement to my Motta 58mm tamper. Can't fault the madebyknock for price and quality


Filthy_rich - this is probably a stupid question







but can you explain why this tamper is so much better than the Motta? Is it to do with the VST basket? I'm thinking of getting one of these as I've got a 57mm tamper, but need a 58mm one for a gaggia classic.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Reneb - The Motta was actually about 57.5mm whereas the madebyknock is 58.35 so it's a much snugger fit for my VSTs


----------



## reneb

interesting that the motta isn't actually 58mm, is this deliberate?


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Reneb - I think it's due more to quality control rather than design. This is where madebyknock is better as each tamper is made to specifically fit a VST basket


----------



## reneb

thanks filthy_rich - i'll order one from madebyknock today - they do look pretty solid, and from the web site it sounds like they're precision made.


----------



## reneb

my madebyknock tamper has just been delivered to work. can't wait to try it out. it looks fantastic and has a really nice heft to it. really excellent, fast and helpful service from peter, who responded to my various questions very quickly - most impressed - i can thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## RobD

Received my Knock 58mm tamper and got the Digital callipers out and bang on 58mm apart from one little area where it was 58.05mm!! yes i should get out more, im using it in a VST but i like a gap of around 0.4 so when i twist to polish it doesn't scrape, good quality but would have had a dark wood handle if i new they did them, bugger, maybe i will send him some oak i have









Peter did me the tamper, Knocktop and a new tamp mat they are doing for £31 in total, very nice company to do business with, the only thing i would like is a contact telephone number on the site!

Another thumbs up


----------



## fatboyslim

Tell Peter you want dark wood and he'll happily swap if you send back the old one.


----------



## RobD

im quite happy with the beach one as its well made and its not like my coffee making will get any better with the dark wood (if only), its more one of those "oh bugger i wish i knew beforehand" things.


----------



## fatboyslim

I have the dark wood one, its really fantastic. When the sun shines on it you get the true depth of colour.


----------



## origmarm

I've very happy with the base of mine so far (the 58.35 to fit the VST). Very nice fit and good quality. The handle I'm not so happy about in that the screw in the base was set in at an angle (about 10 degrees off vertical) so I've asked Peter to swap it out. Overall quality seems good but I was disappointed with that in that it's easy to see and I would have thought they would have caught that before shipping. Anyhow I'll update and let you all know how the service is.

Overall a 8/10 so far. With a straight handle up to a 9/10. Wish I'd known about the dark wood option before though, would probably have gone for that if I'd known.

EDIT: As of this morning Peter replied very quickly and offered to send a new one out. Very good service.

EDIT2: Peter sent a new handle out which arrived today and a little bag to send the old one back. Very happy. Great to find a company that stands behind it's products.


----------



## Kamakazie!

Anyone heard from Peter recently?

I put in an order the week before last and got a quick response to a query at the time, but asked for an update on my order early last week and have not heard anything back.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

I got an e-mail today (via paypal) to say that my tamper has been sent (ordered late on Sunday night).


----------



## Kamakazie!

Thanks Nimble.

Not sure what the hold up is with mine then though I did order a few items so maybe one of those causing the issue.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Any word? Mine arrived today, fairly agricultural approach to packaging (brown tape wrapped around a tube) but seems a great product, Peter was very helpful.


----------



## Kamakazie!

Seems there was some sort of mix up but all sorted now and picked up the bits today. Seem really well made and certainly good value for money.


----------



## omega

How quick does Peter respond to questions also how quick does he send orders, placed one yesterday 23/01/13 and have not heard anything..


----------



## fatboyslim

Generally Peter responds very quickly and dispatches promptly but occasionally he gets tied up and can't always respond to emails.

I wouldn't worry too much. He's a very nice chap who cares about what he does.


----------



## seeq

I sent him an email two weeks ago. No reply. I will try him again


----------



## shrink

i get emails from him sporadically (amazingly he lives about a mile from me) and i'm trying to organise meeting up to buy some kit from him.


----------



## alisingh

Ordered a tamper over 2 weeks ago, and sent an e mail a few days ago, but have heard nothing. There doesn't seem to be a phone number on the website. Will send another message tonight, but I have to say I'm a wee bit disappointed.


----------



## alisingh

Eventually found a phone number (thanks to the provider of this) . Have spoken to Knock . - apparently a problem with the post office/courrier. There is a tamper due to arrive tomorrow. So, matter resolved.


----------



## MarkyP

hmmm, I'm having the same issue...

ordered a 18g basket and tamper and after initial contact, nothing!

I wonder what is happening up there!!!


----------



## MarkyP

...and what turned up in the post this morning?

my basket and tamper... Thanks Peter!

pity the 18g basket is a little too deep for my standard portafilter - doh!!!


----------



## SweeneyTodd

Similar thing here although I only ordered on Wed. When I ordered basket and tamper, there didn't seem to be anywhere to specify basket size so I followed up with my preferred size in an email to the email addy shown in the PayPal confirmation email. I'm not expecting next day delivery or anything but would have expected some sort of acknowledgement to my email. See what happens next week


----------



## Maz100

Waiting for my Knocktop/Mat/Simple tamper set....looking forward to it


----------



## seeq

I emailed him again, see if I get a reply this time


----------



## origmarm

Anyone try and call him?


----------



## seeq

He replied to me this morning


----------



## omega

Still have not received Tamper that i ordered on the 23/01/13 even though I had an email saying that i would receive this Mon/Tues. I not too impressed there may be a good reason but he should keep customers informed. Better communication is needed.


----------



## SweeneyTodd

Agreed re: better communication. I ordered my kit on 22nd and followed up the same day (and another email this morning) and I haven't heard a dicky bird. Not impressed so far, which is a shame given other positive reviews on here.


----------



## Maz100

seeq said:


> He replied to me this morning


Seeq, could you perhaps share his response? I looked and my order was 22nd also. I hope he's ok!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seeq

He apologised for not replying stating he had been ill. However I was emailing about something else, not an order. From what I've heard he is not very reliable, although when you do get dealt with his product is very good and he deals with issues pretty well. Just a shame he's quite slow when it comes to communication and dispatching!


----------



## omega

Still waiting for my Tamper. Wish I *never* ordered from Peter now


----------



## SweeneyTodd

Must admit, I'm on the verge of cancelling but not looking forward to a possible fight to get a refund tho'


----------



## omega

I have just had an email saying will have one by 13.00 tomorrow as 2nd has been sent Special Delivery so fingers crossed.

I have put some questions to Peter via his web site so hopefully get some answers as to delay and lack of communication..


----------



## Maz100

Special delivery card left by the postman here too, fingers crossed. Wife just came home with some Union Winter Blend so looking forward to the moment tamper and coffee meet!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## omega

The replacement one arrived this morning as Peter promised 10/10. I can only think that Peter may have serious problems with the Postal Service in his area, so may be he should start thinking about sending items Recorded Delivery.


----------



## SweeneyTodd

It is now three weeks since I placed an order (22nd Jan) and I haven't heard a dicky bird despite several chasers both by email and via the website. I am still hoping that I don't have to cancel. Don't suppose anyone has a phone number for them as I can't find one on their website (by PM if you prefer).


----------



## Maz100

I placed my order on the same day (22nd). I received part of it yesterday and the next part will arrive tomorrow. I had thought a package for which I missed delivery last week was from knock but it turned out to be a replacement shot glass from coffee hit....anyway, decided to attempt to contact Peter. Tried email, Facebook (they have two pages) phone (on one of their Facebook pages) and the contact page of their website.

I got a very apologetic email from Peter on Saturday. He said he'd been absent at times over the last three weeks and that the people working for him have not been able to cope with the volume of orders. So it sounds like he's a victim, of his own success and needs to find a way to cope with the increased demand and get some sort of communication improvement in place.

It's been pretty frustrating but I'd say stick it out. I am really looking forward to getting the tamper and I like that it is a Scottish small scale manufacturing effort. If they can scale up and improve comms I doubt they'll be able to provide their products at such great prices.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SweeneyTodd

@Maz100 - thanks for that. What you say is encouraging. But they definitely need to work on the communication.

Leaving customers who have ordered items in good faith with no communication at all in three weeks really can't be good for business.


----------



## Maz100

Agreed. Even a note on the website explaining they are behind would be better than radio silence. I hope they work things out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SweeneyTodd

Well, after a three week wait I am pleased to be able to say that my new tamper and basket were waiting for me when I got home last night.

The tamper is a beautiful piece of kit and definitely worth waiting for.

All I need to do now is decide which new machine I'm going to buy


----------



## HDAV

hmmm I ordered some stuff last Saturday paid by paypal and got receipt, since then nothing...... Have emailed, haven't found a phone number? Whats the best course of action? Wait it out?


----------



## seeq

HDAV said:


> hmmm I ordered some stuff last Saturday paid by paypal and got receipt, since then nothing...... Have emailed, haven't found a phone number? Whats the best course of action? Wait it out?


Keep pestering by email and wait it out. It will come eventually. His posting and communication is abysmal, the product is very good for the price though. Everyone I know who has placed an order has had issues, but has got it eventually and happy with what they have got.


----------



## sjenner

I have to say that I bought the 58.35 (VST) tamper from MadeByKnock and it arrived packed in a toilet roll tube about three days later...

I am sorry to read that people are having problems, maybe the company are waiting for baskets from VST or something...?

It will be worth the wait, the one I have is nice and simple...

Sort of "does what it says on the tin", and good value.


----------



## HDAV

I ordered a "knocktop" and mat so no baskets...... will email again........


----------



## SweeneyTodd

Agreed - you WILL get what you ordered - just maybe not as soon as you think.

And it is worth waiting for. I'm even thinking of having the simple tamper as a "show" tamper in the same way that SWMBO has "show" towels in the bathrooms - but that would be a real waste


----------



## Maz100

Agreed. Mine finally arrived after over three weeks but so worth the wait. I asked Peter to use dark wood and it looks as good as it performs. Very happy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HDAV

well at least had an email...... Peter said they have moved office, so it would take an extra week (doesn't explain why it wasn't sent originally)


----------



## HDAV

Well it arrived Friday







but i had to wait till sat to colelct it from PO and Today to use it







but its great..... shame it took so much hassle to get


----------



## Big Tony

Can anyone confirm that the 58.35mm tamper is the one that fits the gaggia classic basket perfectly?


----------



## seeq

Big Tony said:


> Can anyone confirm that the 58.35mm tamper is the one that fits the gaggia classic basket perfectly?


I'm not sure how it fits in the stock gaggia. It's designed to fit perfectly in a VST basket


----------



## twistywizard

Great products. I have a Tamp, Basket and got a Tamp Mat and Knock box for Crimbo. Nothing touches it for the money. No complaints there.

However the customer service is virtually non-existent. Sent god knows how many emails and tried phoning and got no response.

The Tamp mat and box my sister ordered end of October it turned up end of Jan..... It took a Paypal claim to try and get it delivered/money back. While I realise people are busy IMO if you cannot answer an email in 3 months or the phone you should NOT be doing business even on the side.


----------



## shrink

i live about 1 mile from peter, and mailed tons of times regarding picking up a tamper and basket. In the end I gave up and bought a motta


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm also still awaiting an order from them which I placed on the 11/2/2013. I did chase after a week and was was told I'd should expect it in the next few days. Haven't heard anything else since. Which is a shame as their products look good.

Will let you know how I get on with them.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Big Tony said:


> Can anyone confirm that the 58.35mm tamper is the one that fits the gaggia classic basket perfectly?


I did drop Peter an email a few weeks ago and he said he thought the 58.35mm would be too tight for a gaggia classic basket. Apparently you can sometimes get away with 58.35 but it's a bit close on some batches of baskets so standard 58mm is recommended.


----------



## omega

Dont know whats going on with Made By Knock face book page it seems that any -ve posts have been removed back to end of Jan.


----------



## 2953

Gah, I wanted to get a new tamper (and possibly the knockbox set) from these guys but the recent reviews have put me right off


----------



## origmarm

urbanbumpkin said:


> I did drop Peter an email a few weeks ago and he said he thought the 58.35mm would be too tight for a gaggia classic basket. Apparently you can sometimes get away with 58.35 but it's a bit close on some batches of baskets so standard 58mm is recommended.


Agree with this. My 58.35 will not fit the standard Gaggia double. 58 from Motta is the best fit I've found. I also really like the curved base


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Order arrived laste week after the chasing email, all good at last.


----------



## 4085

I ordered a tamper and it took less than a week to turn up.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

dfk41 said:


> I ordered a tamper and it took less than a week to turn up.


Same here, maybe even quicker. I had good service but a shame to hear others haven't.


----------



## 2953

So I ordered a tampe last week and delivery was attempted yesterday so pretty pleased with that apart from the non-existant order confirmation


----------



## forzajuve

Just to add to the positive comments, ordered last weekend, turned up today so that is 5 working days which is good service. Good quality product which is a great fit for the VST baskets. Slightly different shape to the tamper base which I am going to have to get used to, and slightly lighter too, but I am very happy so far.


----------



## TonyW

Positive feedback from me. I ordered a Simple Tamper to fit a VST basket - excellent fit, nicely finished and delivered within a week of ordering. Just for info, the screw fitting for the handle is different to Reg Barber tampers so my plan to fit an old Radical Pro handle has gone down the drain, but the supplied handle is excellent and I am very happy with the purchase and service.


----------



## DavidBondy

Totally agree. I have one of their tampers and it is of excellent quality - I don;t think it is quite as hefty as a Reg Barber but look at the difference in price. Nice guys to deal with as well!


----------



## uma_bica

I've ordered a tamper last week - on the 17th to be precise. So far haven't got any confirmation of shipping (which I wasn't expecting anyway) and no product. I decided to email both their official email and the email associated with the paypal account asking if there's any issues with the shipping. So far no replies... The first email was sent more than 24h ago. I've bought a tamper from them 1 year ago and can't remember having any issues. Almost for sure won't be buying from them again regardless of the quality of the product - provided it arrives ...


----------



## SweeneyTodd

This replicates my own experience with MadeByKnock - never did get a reply to any of my emails but did evetually get the stuff I ordered.


----------



## 4515

uma_bica said:


> I've ordered a tamper last week - on the 17th to be precise. So far haven't got any confirmation of shipping (which I wasn't expecting anyway) and no product. I decided to email both their official email and the email associated with the paypal account asking if there's any issues with the shipping. So far no replies... The first email was sent more than 24h ago. I've bought a tamper from them 1 year ago and can't remember having any issues. Almost for sure won't be buying from them again regardless of the quality of the product - provided it arrives ...


I was about to post to ask of others experience of this company

I too placed an order on the 17th, mailed them to follow up on the order and, as yet, I've had no reply.

If they are a small company and on holiday I can accept that, provided an out of office reply was sent which I did not receive

This is my first experience of poor customer service in my limited experience of suppliers of coffee related items. I'm now wishing that I'd paid a bit more and sent my hard earned to a company who treat us as customers


----------



## uma_bica

working dog said:


> I was about to post to ask of others experience of this company
> 
> I too placed an order on the 17th, mailed them to follow up on the order and, as yet, I've had no reply.
> 
> If they are a small company and on holiday I can accept that, provided an out of office reply was sent which I did not receive
> 
> This is my first experience of poor customer service in my limited experience of suppliers of coffee related items. I'm now wishing that I'd paid a bit more and sent my hard earned to a company who treat us as customers


Indeed! I did in fact order from them because of that when I could've gotten a similar item, but cheaper ... (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wooden-Handled-Coffee-Tamper-58mm/dp/B000VJ8J8K/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt). Assuming we'll get our stuff they're the ones losing in the long run as they'll get bad reputation.


----------



## robti

Sure he is down at the coffee show this week

Robert


----------



## uma_bica

Correct. I've got a reply yesterday evening from Peter apologizing for the late reply - fair enough. He also says he doesn't know what happened to the package (which he alleges to have sent). He did refund me and said he's going to send another one.


----------



## 4515

An update on my order. I mailed Peter again and didnt get a reply so I tried the contact page on his web site. It seems that he is having email issues since putting an out of office on for the show as he received the contact request.

He apologised for the delay and is sending the goods out today


----------



## coffeechap

Still a bit poor, perhaps he could do with a secretary!


----------



## coffeechap

uma_bica said:


> Correct. I've got a reply yesterday evening from Peter apologizing for the late reply - fair enough. He also says he doesn't know what happened to the package (which he alleges to have sent). He did refund me and said he's going to send another one.


Nice one a free tamper then!


----------



## uma_bica

coffeechap said:


> Nice one a free tamper then!


Well, the first one hasn't arrived yet and I'm still waiting for the "second" one ... I would be pretty happy with one









I emailed Peter yesterday (again) asking him once more if he did ship the "second" one - still no reply. But, if it's like Andrew says and he's having issues with his email ...

Most probably, if I don't get the tamper by Monday, I'll just order it from elsewhere.


----------



## coffeechap

If you come up short I have a reg barber that fits the europiccola


----------



## uma_bica

coffeechap said:


> If you come up short I have a reg barber that fits the europiccola


Actually it's for the Gaggia Classic I (and a colleague) have at the office. We've been using it so far with that plastic crap that came with it until we had enough of it







. Do you happen to have a cheap 58mm one the Classic? (should Peter never send his ...)


----------



## coffeechap

I have a motta 58mm tamp that you can have for £13 plus what ever it costs to post


----------



## coffeechap

If you want a motta get the one in the for sale thread, get it added to the stuff I want and I can then get it to you for a couple of quid.


----------



## uma_bica

coffeechap said:


> I have a motta 58mm tamp that you can have for £13 plus what ever it costs to post


Is this the one and is it new?

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1817


----------



## coffeechap

I just purchased the motto on here and getting it all posted to me, if the made by knock doesn't come through you can have it for what i paid £10 plus delivery


----------



## uma_bica

(Final) update: haven't got the Knock tamper so far ... (nor any reply from MadeByKnock ...)

On the other hand Dave has sold me his Motta; shipped it yesterday, arrived today and already used it. Cheers Dave (coffeechap)!


----------



## hilltopbrews

I've recently ordered a simple tamper from peter's website and paid via PayPal. I've received paypal's confirmation receipt but no email of acknowledgment from Peter himself. How do I know he's got my order? Have emailed him 3 times (one via facebook and 2 via email) and no response! How do I get in touch with the company? I should've read the reviews before ordering but his tamper looks really good.


----------



## uma_bica

The company's last post on FB seems to have been made on the 14th ... (Peter's personal contact seems to be there somewhere)


----------



## shrink

In my opinion the standard 58mm Motta tamper is great. Feels surprisingly well made, and in black, it suits the rest if my gear


----------



## uma_bica

shrink said:


> In my opinion the standard 58mm Motta tamper is great. Feels surprisingly well made, and in black, it suits the rest if my gear


I have a 51mm Knock tamper (which I bought more than 1 year ago) and a 58mm Motta one. It's hard to compare them but at the very least the Motta one doesn't feel inferior - actually the opposite I'd say. I'm glad coffeechap sold me his, otherwise I'd still be waiting for the Knock one ...


----------



## coffeechap

does anyone on here know peter at made by knock personally? as it seems the guy needs help with his admin. what is a perfectly good tamper is now getting the reputation of having a dissorganised person behind the product, how hard can it be for him to just answer the questions of the people who have paid their money. If only he could sort himself out. I do feel that although the Motta tampers from cream supplies do not come in the 58mm+ sizes, they are certainly as good as the made by knock ones, albeit the wood seems slightly better on the made by knock tampers.


----------



## sneakymagic

Hello Folks,

breaking cover here to invite anyone who has not received a response from me to re-approach though preferably directly via [email protected] - please consider this an open apology to anyone who has felt let down by the responses or lack thereof. It's Friday afternoon and I will be at this computer all weekend so I will endeavour to respond to all enquiries.

We have had considerable volumes of traffic through the website in the last 4-5 months and yes I probably could do with a secretary (range was 60 - 120 emails a day last week). We have had some issues with the way the mail system delivers new mail & enquiries, and the spam filtering these, but more pertinently the prices we charge dont factor in any "help" so "we" are effectively a one man band (Mr Stone really does exist but his contribution is financial and largely technical). So that means that like many online businesses this started out as an 2nd income stream and now the basic issue is that we have reached a tipping point where more time is needed to run this business than I had anticipated earlier in the year when committing to my stable income line. That should change in about 3-4 weeks so till then I'm likely to struggle to reach the the levels of customer service that I would want and that I was regularly hitting until earlier this year.

So why no responses on here before? - well, I dont look at the site very often because I had a seriously bad forum habit at one point and I dont want to go there again. Plus, as stated elsewhere I think this is not a forum for me either to preen or vent, it belongs to the members and as I'm not contibuting as often as some I dont feel the occasional "word from our sponsor" is appropriate.

I will address one issue though - just to clarify, I removed 2 posts from the facebook page earlier this year after leaving them up for about 1 month: one from a gentleman who complained volubly about not receiveing his goods in public then apologised in a private email for having taken out personal issues on me, this having received his goods within 5 working days of ordering; and another from a gentleman who even now is still to pay me for his goods. I felt that they were left up long enough to represent open discussion but neither sitution offered a way to deal with them that was an appropriate public close to the matter and I felt that they really didn't represent either my or the general customer's experience in a helpful way. I really do think it's important for you to see the good and bad.

To whit AN IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT copied from the facebook page so that I can ensure as many people see this as possible:

_Ladies and gents time for a quick update on the knocktop.

We had a small top up batch run of knocktops done earlier in the year and it looks like there is an issue with the weld line - this is where the re-inforced abs plastic meets under pressure from the injection moulding process.

In this batch the join line was slightly more evident than before and it seems that a split that can occur at this point - so we have taken the knocktop off sale for a week while we get a whole fresh batch done and tested.

So far we have had 6 of these go along this point and as that's more than we had in the whole 1100 piece first run of knocktops we thought it best to get them off the shelves.

The expected restock date is around the 6th of june but we wont let them out of the house until we know this won't happen again.

We will replace any broken knocktops pretty much without quibble anyway (unless you've driven your bike or somesuch over it) but those of you who have bought one in the last 6 -8 weeks should probably keep an eye out for this and let me know how you are getting on. If you are one of the recent knocktop purchasers and yours goes, it almost certainly isn't your fault!

I have sales records for almost all the knocktops sold to date but people who paid cash at the London Coffee Festival I can't contact.

All the best and keep on enjoying the coffee - I'm off to build some tampers.

Peter

_


----------



## coffeechap

Well done peter, wish you all the best with your venture and sincerely hope you are successful in it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Second that - Peter has eloquently voiced the challenges any small business has in getting up and running - perhaps if people were a little more patient and less quick to carp or criticise, it might makes things less stressed. So what if we have to wait - I'm having to with my tamp order from Cafekultur - hand made products from small artisan outfits aren't the same as mass produced kit from big companies - you accept that when you place an order.


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Second that - Peter has eloquently voiced the challenges any small business has in getting up and running - perhaps if people were a little more patient and less quick to carp or criticise, it might makes things less stressed. So what if we have to wait - I'm having to with my tamp order from Cafekultur - hand made products from small artisan outfits aren't the same as mass produced kit from big companies - you accept that when you place an order.


Although I agree Patrick, by his own admission admin was at fault and an overwhelming demand for his product, which unfortunately for most people, meant having to wait for their items, now I don't mind waiting for a quality thing and am sure that jens is bending over backwards to get the big order I placed to me from kafekultur before the grind off, but most people just want info and if a seller is prepared to engage with customers then most don't mind the wait, if this simple communication fails it just leaves the customers frustrated and likely to vent on a forum!


----------



## Savo

So do I order a 58.35 or a 58









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap

Depends if you have vst esq baskets


----------



## Savo

I typed that last post slightly tongue in cheek before the thread was cut ha ha. I'm not sure what baskets mine are. I have two doubles 1 has near vertical sides. Maybe I should go for the bigger tamper & if it doesn't fit then buy a new basket.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap

If you do buy the 58.35 you will probably need to buy a vst basket or la marzocco


----------



## coffeechap

Ps it was a nice deflection


----------



## sneakymagic

Update on the knocktop situation - replacements due here on Monday having been tested by the injections molders and once I have battered a couple of them to death then we'll have them up for sale again.

p


----------



## Olljones

Anybody got a contact telephone number for this guy? Nearly 2 weeks since I ordered something, took nearly a week for me to hear anything back, and thats only a confirmation from paypal saying its apparently been posted. Ive sent two emails asking for information and heard nothing back.

I really dont want to have to go down refunding through paypal, but if i would have known it would be this much of a farse I would of ordered from elsewhere!


----------



## jeebsy

My tamper took about 8 days with nothing other than the PayPal receipt which is borderline. Two weeks isn't acceptable these days

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c_squared

I recently got a tamper from made by knock. I'm new to making espresso at home but I'm very happy with the product. As a suggestion to made by knock, an automatic confirmation e mail with some very brief information about delivery estimates would go a long way to making people feel happier about the wait. I checked my PayPal account after 5 days just to make sure the payment had gone through!


----------



## Locus Solus

Before making my order I had a very friendly email exchange with Peter answering my queries. After making my order there was no confirmation or updates on status but I received my (beautiful) tamper within a week. Overall a very positive experience for this buyer.

On a sidenote, any recommendations for treating the bare wooden handle?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Ordered a 58.35mm tamper on Wed night and arrived this morning so no complaints from me about their service. Fits perfectly into my VST basket


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've had long and short delivery times with them. I've had a knocktop box that took a month to arrive and a tamper that came in 5 days. I'd also like to say there was a great pre and post sale exchange emails and that the products are really good too. Their 58.35mm tamper is an excellent fit with a VST.


----------



## Charliej

Locus Solus said:


> Before making my order I had a very friendly email exchange with Peter answering my queries. After making my order there was no confirmation or updates on status but I received my (beautiful) tamper within a week. Overall a very positive experience for this buyer.
> 
> On a sidenote, any recommendations for treating the bare wooden handle?


I just rubbed a bit of butchers block oil into the handle of mine and now its developed a lovely finish just from using it.


----------



## El carajillo

Out of interest what is "butchers block oil" ?They are usually scrubbed with something like chlorine bleach .Or did you mean the woodblock type surfaces for home use ?


----------



## Locus Solus

Also called mineral oil, like this stuff http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mineral-Chopping-Boards-Butchers-Blocks/dp/B0078214ZS/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_4_KFPK.

Thanks to Charliej I now know what I need, but not where to find the damned stuff in Poland!


----------



## c_squared

I just use olive oil on my chopping board. At the risk of sounding a bit of an oil snob I always use extra virgin olive oil for this. I find its a little thicker and also a bit darker, probably doesn't make any difference. I guess you could try a bit of olive oil on the tamper handle, I haven't put anything on mine but iv only had it about a month and hadn't thought about it until I read this thread


----------



## Locus Solus

Isn't there a chance that the oil will go off? Not sure I fancy rancid oil on it.


----------



## c_squared

You wouldn't need much oil, I guess if you let it soak in a bit and then 'buff' with a clean cloth it would be ok. I haven't tried this though so really don't know how it would turn out. Iv never known oil to go rancid before.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bought this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001F7MZY6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

via Amazon to oil a natural wood tamper handle - does a great job - not greasy and no smell. Brings grain up a treat. Suitable for any wood finish that comes into contact with food - chopping blocks etc.


----------



## Locus Solus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bought this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001F7MZY6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> via Amazon to oil a natural wood tamper handle - does a great job - not greasy and no smell. Brings grain up a treat. Suitable for any wood finish that comes into contact with food - chopping blocks etc.


Thanks for that. They even ship outside the UK.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bought this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001F7MZY6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> via Amazon to oil a natural wood tamper handle - does a great job - not greasy and no smell. Brings grain up a treat. Suitable for any wood finish that comes into contact with food - chopping blocks etc.


I've also used this stuff on chopping blocks too, really good. Non neutral oils (olive and vegetable etc) are meant to go off if you use them on wood although I've never tried them for this.


----------



## Charliej

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bought this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001F7MZY6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> via Amazon to oil a natural wood tamper handle - does a great job - not greasy and no smell. Brings grain up a treat. Suitable for any wood finish that comes into contact with food - chopping blocks etc.


Thats exactly what I have and use Patrick, Wilkinsons the ironmongers at the top end of Chapel Street in Chorley sell it for under £6 IIRC, they also have alsorts of other generally interesting stuff, the OH always gives a little sigh when I say I need to go in there, usually ends up with buying something I don't really need lol.


----------



## Kyle548

Anyone got any idea when these guys are back from holiday?


----------



## Yes Row

I was advised by them they would send my new tamper this Monday the 12th, as I somehow managed to order one from them during their closure period

Their website does state the closure dates if you want to double check


----------



## Kyle548

Yes Row said:


> I was advised by them they would send my new tamper this Monday the 12th, as I somehow managed to order one from them during their closure period
> 
> Their website does state the closure dates if you want to double check


It says they are open since yesterday, but it's still impossible to buy from their site.


----------



## Kyle548

Anyone got any photos of the vst heft?

I'm going to put an order in tonight.


----------



## Yes Row

I am awaiting delivery of mine so I am armed and ready for the delivery of the VST baskets


----------



## jeebsy

Kyle548 said:


> Anyone got any photos of the vst heft?
> 
> I'm going to put an order in tonight.



View attachment 3221


Hopefully the forum won't reduce the size too much


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> Hopefully the forum won't reduce the size too much


What do you think of it?

Seriously considering one in a darker wood for the VST thats coming.


----------



## jeebsy

Very nice, much better fit than the Motta one which was a bit loose with the VST. Didn't realise you could request it in different colours though!


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> Very nice, much better fit than the Motta one which was a bit loose with the VST. Didn't realise you could request it in different colours though!


I messaged him on fb, to be honest his site is a mess and I didn't know what you could get.

It seems that he will do you whatever wood he has on him at the time.

The walnut looks lovely.

The different materials cost more, there is even black anodised aluminium for just shy of 40 delivered.

Does the vst tamper fit a normal basket?

Just asking because the VST baskets seem a little delayed and I don't have a tamper at all atm.

So would be a bonus if it fit.


----------



## jeebsy

Just tried the various baskets I had lying about and it fits them all, some better than others though.


----------



## robti

Waiting for mine in a black & walnut he emailed me last night that he just sent a batch to be blackened.

Robert


----------



## Kyle548

Black piston?

What size.


----------



## Kyle548

Just ordered a walnut heft 58.4, hope I get it soon.


----------



## robti

Kyle548 said:


> Black piston?
> 
> What size.


58.4 for a vst


----------



## Kyle548

Here it is, in walnut.

Hopefully as it ages it will get darker.

Really excited about trying it and getting my gaggia and vst dialled in.

Initial impressions; the wood is good quality and overall the thing is weighty and the wood changes colour depending on the light.

I would say the thing is excellently made.

My one criticism is that it's shorter than I expected and because its 58 in comparison to my 51, it looks really stubby. My 51 is about 2 inches taller.

I'm sure ill get used to this and it's not a design flaw by any means.


----------



## Kyle548

From the top it is quite a bit darker.


----------



## frankil

Hi guys, I received my heft 58.35 in walnut yesterday. I have to say the whole transaction went very smoothly. Tamper itself is very good quality, walnut handle looks amazing and it fits vst like a glove. Thank you Peter!


----------



## Kyle548

Is this level of wear normal?


----------



## coffeechap

Have you got sand paper palms?


----------



## Kyle548

coffeechap said:


> Have you got sand paper palms?


In a national poll hands were voted second only to Adonis himself when rated on softness....

I sent an email off to Peter about the wear, but I genuinely have no idea how it could of worn so much. ....


----------



## Daren

How do you store your tamper Kyle?


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> How do you store your tamper Kyle?


I store it upside down by the piston on the PF forks of my grinder.

The place with wear never comes into contact with the forks though and I installed some soft rubber bumpers to minimise contact.









Forgive the low quality picture.


----------



## coffeechap

It looks pretty unusual, but having never owned a made by knock I can't comment, hopefully you will get a response soon.


----------



## Daren

Kyle

Have you ever stored it up the other way on the forks?

I've got a madebyknock and a Torr..... The difference is unbelievable! The Torr make the Knock feel like a cheap toy.

Get a Torr from Coffeechap - you won't regret it.


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> Kyle
> 
> I've got a madebyknock and a Torr..... The difference is unbelievable! The Torr make the Knock feel like a cheap toy.
> 
> Get a Torr from Coffeechap - you won't regret it.


Really, I'd like a Torr, but before that I need all sorts, like a new grinder and stuff first...


----------



## Daren

I hope you get the knock sorted. They seem like a fair (if sometimes slow) company.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## El carajillo

It looks like the short fibers of the grain starting to break out where there is a larger transition in diameter (similar to end grain)


----------



## coffeechap

And el carajillo knows his wood for sure....


----------



## Kyle548

El carajillo said:


> It looks like the short fibers of the grain starting to break out where there is a larger transition in diameter (similar to end grain)


Is that normal?


----------



## El carajillo

Wood is a natural product and even with the best of seasoning grain can open up and defects appear after machining or turning.These cannot be seen when working and can appear a considerable time after working.Warm dry areas can exacerbate problems with wood, hence the cracks, splits and gaps in woodwork in new houses when central heating is turned on.

Your tamper will reach equilibrium with its surroundings and the oils from your hand will polish it . Think of old wooden tool handles which are polished with continual use over years.


----------



## Kyle548

I see.

Makes sense.

I guess the beauty of wood is that it's still very much alive so it changes over time.

Well, metaphorically alive anyway.


----------



## El carajillo

The beauty is in the wood and all its variations which is why people love wood so much. Enjoy your unique item .


----------



## Kyle548

I got in contact with Peter and he offered to send me another handle out.

I'm not sure about other people, but contrary to the previous pages of this thread, I have never had much trouble getting a hold of Peter, he's usually around to answer any queries I have had.


----------



## Daren

Great news Kyle :thumbup:


----------



## pumpkineater23

I ordered the 14g basket with 58.35mm tamper combo. I email Peter as I was unsure if they would fit my Silvia V3 and Peter emailed me straight back with the details. They were delivered to me just a few days later.

What a difference it has made! I think my old tamper (just under 57mm) that I used with my Gaggia Classic may have been the problem - it was fine with the Gaggia but with the Silvia it rattled around in the portafilter and the coffee gushy and bitter tasting. The first shot I pulled with the 'MadebyKnock' combo was far richer and creamier. Perhaps the basket makes a difference too?

Really glad I upgraded and I would certainly recommend the company.


----------



## yvv

Bought a 58.4mm tamper and a coffee mat from Peter. Fast delivery and good quality.


----------



## craig01nire

Has anyone had any experiences or contact with Knock in the last few weeks? Ordered a tamper 2 weeks ago and sent an email on Monday and a message on Facebook but no reply. From the posts on here I didn't expect it to come super fast and wanted to give them a chance as it looks like one of the best tampers around for the price. Getting a bit impatient as it's the last piece in the puzzle I need to start making some coffee (I refuse to use the plastic tamper that came with the gaggia!) Hopefully it comes at the weekend.


----------



## Fevmeister

Ive sent emails and tweets to them over the past 7 days and I've heard nothing! Pretty terrible really when you're running a 'business'


----------



## craig01nire

I'm trying to be as understanding as possible because by the looks of things it's still a 2 man operation with a sizeable amount of interest and from what I've read the guy seems to pretty genuine when you can contact him. A simple notice on the web page explaining any delays would go a long way though


----------



## Fevmeister

yep i agree, it's unacceptable


----------



## sneakymagic

Folks - first up can I say that our capacity to despatch orders within 24-36 hours should be back to the + side later today.

We did appear to miss a set of orders earlier this month with a simple paperwork mix up and that has meant that some outstanding orders never got fulfilled - this is something that at present I can only apologise for.

Confirmation of the state of any outstanding orders will be made later today - and your item should be with you by Monday 13:00 if it has not already been posted.

We have had a really extraordinary rise in volume (more than doubled last Christmas' volumes already) and the majority of orders have been out and delivered in the stated time across all platforms (ebay, amazon and website).

Right now however I am clearing orders before 12noon and sorting correspondence on those this afternoon.

Best regards & thanks for the support

P


----------



## Fevmeister

Thanks for this peter

will be enquiries be answered also?


----------



## sneakymagic

And that's all the outstanding kit made up now with postage to be applied and dropped off.

Orders place in the last 3days are travelling 1st class recorded signed for and anything prior to that is travelling special delivery for Monday 13:00.

Enquiries will be answered over the next 24 hours - I have had 70 non-order emails since close of business Thursday and will necessarily have to be brief where it is possible to answer. They aren't about to stop while I write either.

thanks again folks.

P


----------



## unoll

Just a quick note to say I've ordered a tamper a week ago from knock and I've still received nothing and no communication despite emails using Gmail though the website and a private message on this forum to Pete. It's understandable that for such a small operation they can get bogged down in orders but replying to emails isn't too difficult.

I'm sure the tamper will be great but I'll think twice before ordering from them again.


----------



## oracleoftruth

When I emailed the website email didn't Work. The email form did though and he responded quickly.

Which email did you use?


----------



## Charliej

I think Peter has been a little bogged down and overwhelmed with the success of the Hausgrind and making sure everyone that has ordered gets one.


----------



## unoll

I tried using the [email protected] address and the message form on the site but with no luck. Hopefully I'll hear something soon.

Thanks for the heads up Charlie.


----------



## Dr Steve

I'm afraid that I'm in the same position having ordered a tamper on 22nd January. I got a response to my emails a week ago, when Peter confirmed that he was very busy with the grinder and would get my tamper to me ASAP. Since then I've not heard or received anything. The tamper looks great and I'm looking forward to getting it. I would even have been content if I was told there would be a delay, but to hear nothing is disappointing.

If you read this Peter please get in touch again, or at least put the tamper in the post.


----------



## AliC

unoll said:


> Just a quick note to say I've ordered a tamper a week ago from knock and I've still received nothing and no communication despite emails using Gmail though the website and a private message on this forum to Pete. It's understandable that for such a small operation they can get bogged down in orders but replying to emails isn't too difficult.
> 
> I'm sure the tamper will be great but I'll think twice before ordering from them again.


I must admit to having a similar experience. Ordered tamper and knock box last month but had to follow up by email because I clicked the wrong box (I think) on the order form on his web page. Complete radio-silence from Peter despite sending six messages through his web page, info email and peter email address. Despite not responding to this he was still posting chatter on his Facebook page. This was all well before the Hausgrind launch and web page collapse so no excuses that computer wasn't working.

Ended up having to go through PayPal to get a refund. It shouldn't be that hard to bung out in the post stuff that you have sitting on a shelf. Or if it's not on a shelf don't have it up for sale.

I don't want to knock the guy (no pun) but I can't say it has been a wonderful retail experience, no matter how good his products might be.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I hope a that he is learning from this ,as has more orders for the hausgrind than any product he has done before . I hope that his expanded trade allows him to employ someone to organise his business and customer service ,as unfortunately this is where the shortfall for his company seems to be currently, and a lack of response to emails seems to be a common complaint on here.

He has great product , made in the uk , I really want him to succeed but I feel for people when he doesn't reply to emails .


----------



## unoll

Just a quick update to say I got a reply today explaining the situation. Apparently there was a mix up with postage and I've been sent a tamper with a contrasting heart and sapwood handle as they were all out of walnut. I've been offered a part refund if I'm not happy with the handle until they get more walnut handles in. Tamper should be due with me tomorrow so I guess I'll have to see if I'm a fan or not, I find that contrasting wood colour can look a bit hit or miss to my taste.

All's well that ends well.


----------



## Dr Steve

Hmm, not heard anything yet, but rather worryingly my order was for walnut too, but i went for the black steel version. Wait and see what happens.

Unoll - can you post pictures of yours when it arrives please?


----------



## unoll

No worries Dr S. I also ordered the black steel and walnut (you order 58.35 as well by any chance?). I must admit that I had to send a further couple of emails to get a response (squeaky wheel gets the grease etc.








)


----------



## Dr Steve

Yes just the same as my order, size,wood and steel all identical


----------



## unoll

Tamper got here today and after a half hour round trip to pick it up from the post depot I've given it a go. Not quite sure about the heart and sapwood look but I'll look with fresh eyes tomorrow. Already thinking however that I wouldn't mind holding out for walnut or requesting black oak if they have it yet. Here's a few pics.

























In the pics the grain looks alot darker than in reality.

cheers


----------



## Dr Steve

Thanks for the pics. I've had the same offer and it should be with me tomorrow. I like the 2nd photo but can't say I'm too keen overall, contrast seems rather too stark. Mine will be on return trip to Scotland fairly soon I fear.


----------



## unoll

I know what you mean. In reality the contrast isn't as bad as in the photos but I think it would look more effective if the wood had been carved at 90° to how it is (dark on top and light below would've looked pretty cool)


----------



## Charliej

If they were all the darker wood they would look really nice do you guys want me to stick a picture of my black steel and walnut one up?


----------



## DavidBondy

Charliej said:


> If they were all the darker wood they would look really nice do you guys want me to stick a picture of my black steel and walnut one up?


Erm ... Stick it up where? I'm not sure I'd want to see a photo!


----------



## unoll

I was going to say "sure why not it can't hurt" :0 but instead I'll just say a pic would be great thanks


----------



## Dr Steve

It seems that MadebyKnock are like buses. Today I went to the post office to collect my package to find not one but two tampers, both very similar to unolls photos although one has a smaller blackish knot in the wood, making it slightly less attractive IMHO. My initial impulse is to return them and ask for what I ordered to start with, namely a black and standard walnut tamper


----------



## unoll

Any chance of a couple of pics Steve? More out of curiosity about than anything else really


----------



## unoll

I've decided in just not a fan of the handle. If the whole thing was the stripey wood it'd be great. I've asked Pete where we go from here.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I have a walnut torr , if anyone wants to see pic drop me a pm


----------



## Dr Steve

MrBoots- offers for sale should be in the correct thread otherwise they can't be moderated...shame on you!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dr Steve said:


> MrBoots- offers for sale should be in the correct thread otherwise they can't be moderated...shame on you!


Everyone's a moderator .....









I'm not selling it , its my only tamper , if anyone wants to see an example of a walnut torr handle looks like I have one.

Im not posting a pic of it here as it's a knock thread .


----------



## Charliej

2014-01-18 22.08.22 by charliejeal, on Flickr

Knock walnut on the left, Torr Zebrano XS on the right


----------



## unoll

Zebrano looking nice there. Hopefully I'll eventually get my replacement off Pete.


----------



## Dr Steve

Have you heard anything more from the aforementioned Scottish gentleman yet? Charlies walnut certainly seems a much nicer product than my current offering


----------



## unoll

Haven't heard anything yet sadly. English walnut just seems to me to be a better quality wood and considering the price we paid for the tampers I dont think what was provided instead is good enough.


----------



## Dr Steve

Heard from Peter today. All stocks of walnut were turned into grinders, hence delay with the tampers. I'm going to use one of my first offerings until a replacement dark walnut arrives.


----------



## unoll

I still haven't heard anything. Time to hassle Pete again I think


----------



## Soll

Charliej said:


> 2014-01-18 22.08.22 by charliejeal, on Flickr
> 
> Knock walnut on the left, Torr Zebrano XS on the right


Very nice! I'd like to ask all the seasoned coffee folk here is it healthy to develop a Tamper obsession ? I think I have one, also go's with espresso lever machine and grinder obsession.......ah! I need help:exit:


----------



## Mrboots2u

It is healthy for your bank balance ? NO

Is it normal amongst this community ( of lovely , but slightly OCD coffee dweebs , I count myself in this ) YES


----------



## Soll

Mrboots2u said:


> It is healthy for your bank balance ? NO
> 
> Is it normal amongst this community ( of lovely , but slightly OCD coffee dweebs , I count myself in this ) YES


Great ! Now I have to start hiding coffee things from my dearest wife, she has already raised the odd eyebrow or two at some of the gear I've bought and it's the essentials that I need, quite soon I can see my coffee corner over run with Tampers, cups and things....I'm gonna need a bigger bench:rolleyes:


----------



## Neill

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Charliej

I've only got 5 useable tampers lol, that's not too many at all and I want another 2 as well, although the Knock 58mm beech and steel Heft will be departing along with my Classic soon I think.


----------



## unoll

I've still heard nothing off Pete about changing handle. Hopefully soon


----------



## unoll

Just got a reply and refund until he gets the walnut or black oak for me. I'm happy with the outcome but it's a shame it took a bit of work to get to this point. Hopefully the wait for my handle wood of choice won't be too long.


----------



## Mrboots2u

unoll said:


> Just got a reply and refund until he gets the walnut or black oak for me. I'm happy with the outcome but it's a shame it took a bit of work to get to this point. Hopefully the wait for my handle wood of choice won't be too long.


Glad you have managed to get it sorted in the end!


----------



## Milanski

Charliej said:


> I've only got 5 useable tampers lol, that's not too many at all and I want another 2 as well, although the Knock 58mm beech and steel Heft will be departing along with my Classic soon I think.


Charlie! You can't get rid of your trusty Classic!? That's like giving away your dog









How long have you had her?


----------



## Charliej

Milanski said:


> Charlie! You can't get rid of your trusty Classic!? That's like giving away your dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you had her?


Long enough to not remember when I got her, but unfortunately she has to go along with the Smart Grinder to pay for the Sage DB, yes I'm sad to see her go. but she has taught me a lot about making espresso and I would still advise anyone with a Classic or Silvia to just leave it on all day, they seem to reach a point where temperature remains reasonably stable and does away with the need for temp surfing so I would guess it would do the same with the Silvia. The classic seemed to get to a point where it got hot-ish and then stayed at that temp. The Classic along with the Sage grinder and some other stuff I don't seem to use anymore to a friend of mine, who will also now hopefully be joining the forum. Departure Day is this Friday so todays job is to go over her with some Peek metal polish so she sets off looking at her best, her internals, other than a bit of dust in the hard to get to bits underneath the boiler etc, still look brand new. So a sad day sort of but leaves me with a hole on the bench where a Gaggia Achille would fit very nicely so watch this space.


----------



## darkgodiva

Ordered the tamper/knockbox/tamping mat from Pete and was impressed with the quality. Ok, so it was a little later than specified, but reckon it was worth it. As an aside, the Hausgrinder is looking lush


----------



## smitsi2

I ordered a tamper from made on Teusday last week (a walnut as seems to be the problem with others), since i havent recieved any contact from Peter even after having emailed ([email protected]) and tweeted asking for communication, assume he has the same trouble fulfilling my order as he does other walnut orders but having heard nothing at all i am growing increasingly frustrated.

Anyone know best way to contact him?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just keep emailing, facebooking etc . Facebook might work as I presume he would respond to frustrations that are out in the public domain quicker.


----------



## unoll

Mrboots2u said:


> Just keep emailing, facebooking etc . Facebook might work as I presume he would respond to frustrations that are out in the public domain quicker.


+1 on this. You just have to keep hassling him until you get a reply. I'm afraid you won't be getting a walnut tamper for a while so it's likely you'll be offered an alternative.


----------



## Mrboots2u

You need to weight up whether you think his product it worth putting up with a lacksidasical approach to communicating with customers .

With his hand grinders I ordered and will wait as there aren't many alternatives to it uk made.

With a tamper there are plenty of alternatives and other suppliers.

Choice is yours .


----------



## Dr Steve

I'm guessing that if you order anything other than walnut you might do ok. For walnut there must surely be a backlog of orders- at least 3 on this thread currently outstanding and I'm guessing others who aren't forum members. Nice product when it arrives though, but using a temporary tamper for the moment so this is perhaps wishful thinking


----------



## Yes Row

After reading this tale of woeful customer service I am not sure I would give him any further business

Shocking, if as described and I have no reason not to believe it

I concur with Mrboots2u


----------



## fatboyslim

This is all pretty sad to read but don't forget that Peter is a man working out of a shed. It can be very unpredictable and he may well be at the mercy of his suppliers.

Just look how expensive it is to buy a block of walnut wood yourself!

I've bought 2 tampers, a LM Strada basket and a Hausgrind off Peter and I'm very happy with the whole experience. He's been great at communicating (admittedly not all the time) and all his items are worth waiting for!


----------



## Charliej

Well I think with the hand grinders I would certainly rather wait and buy a handmade British product than one where all the parts are made in China and just assembled in the USA.

Just like Fatboy I have had an ongoing friendship with Peter ever since I bought by Knocktop a long time ago, I've never had any issues with him. If you want handmade by craftsmen in the UK then whatever it is takes time and he is subject to the vagaries of any manufacturing supply chain like any manufacturer of goods.

I think for what is essentially a 1 man operation based in a garden shed literally, what he has achieved is astounding and he has recently become a victim of his own success and he could certainly do with hiring a part time PA at the very least, I certainly didn't see anyone moaning about the waiting time for an HG One, or come to think of it the L1 either.

My view is would you rather he was answering emails, facebook messages and tweets or getting on with making sure everyone gets their products?


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is my personal opinion only

It doesn't take long for someone to answer a query regarding a product they have ordered, an email takes 2 minutes . , I think any company should be able to do both make it , and have the time to let a customer know where an item is they have ordered is or if it's in stock.

To say I'd rather he be working on an item than replying to emails is silly. You don't know he's working on your order if he fails to reply to two or three queries you have sent.

If he hasn't got any walnut , when you get an order , reply saying I'm out of stock will be x weeks etc. That's all people expect.

I understand you guys know him,it's just a crying shame he can't take the time to reply to someone whoose orderd something, when he has the time to post on home barista or Facebook. It gives the impression that he isn't too concerned about the concerns of his customers . If it was a company that no one had a personal connection to then we wouldn't think twice in questioning the service offered.

I really want him to succeed but he's got to get better at basic customer queries and responding to them.

Being busy isn't an excuse for ignoring paying customers questions.


----------



## Charliej

Martin so what you are saying is that for you the wait is fine, you just want more information? I'll try and give him a call tomorrow if I can dig his number out and pass on the concerns being discussed here. I'd just like to reassure people that are new to the forum that you will get what you ordered don't worry about that, Peter is one of the good guys.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> Martin so what you are saying is that for you the wait is fine, you just want more information? I'll try and give him a call tomorrow if I can dig his number out and pass on the concerns being discussed here. I'd just like to reassure people that are new to the forum that you will get what you ordered don't worry about that, Peter is one of the good guys.


Yep that's it, basic customer communication.

If people know if and when a product will be ready then they can make a decision or whether they are prepared to wait. Basic, basic customer service I messaged him on Facebook two weeks ago asking him to come onto this thread and address some concerns, re waiting times etc as I thought it might have a negative impact on his business but no response .

Perhaps you will have better luck, but really it really shouldn't take either of us to do this, a business should listen and respond to its paying customers not two random bods of an internet forum.


----------



## Daren

It doesn't sound to much to ask for. If you didn't have access to the info shared on this forum you would be mightily concerned.

Customers shouldn't have to go to places like this to be told their order is safe, and It's not the job of forum members to defend him.

Charlie - he may be a good guy but it should be him giving the reassurances - not you. There's no excuse.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm not going to comment on this anymore, like I said I've ordered a grinder . It looks great and works great by all accounts . Fingers crossed on it, it will come when it meant opto.

we need more uk firms etc, people with balls and skills to start a business .

I respect anyone who puts the money where their mouth is , it's not easy I speak from personal experience .

But I feel for people, saying he hasn't responded of three or four emails. Or they have have had to go through paypal to get a refund .

Again this is my personal opinion only


----------



## Daren

Me neither - makes me angry. I'm out.


----------



## Yes Row

Maybe he should not take an order and far more importantly the money for goods if he can not supply them. This is business practise that is not acceptable and compounded if you do not communicate supply delays. If this was a different company, I am sure they would not be cut the slack this one is (and I am not sure why Knock are)


----------



## smitsi2

Having previously posted explaining i was frustrated i feel it is only fair i post now having heard from Peter.

In his response he outlined a very trusting and polite way for the order to progress, i currently have a black heft with a second handle steampunk handle and am being sent a walnut handle when his stock has arrived the product is without doubt beautiful and as for the handle being a second is hard to tell. Throughout he has always facilitated the option of a refund and has indeed done so with the understanding i will pay once the walnut handle has arrived.

Had i already been in possession of a tamper it wouldn't have been too much of an issue but had been using the plastic black thing provided with my Oscar for a couple of weeks while i waited.

Agreed the process could have been smoother and the lack of communication was frustrating but i am now happy with what I have and await the walnut handle.

In a nut shell if you need a tamper in a rush probably dont order walnut but if not these in my opinion are great products.

Simon


----------



## Dr Steve

Has he indicated when the walnut handle might be back in stock? I'm currently using a "loan" tamper from Peter, to be exchanged when the walnut one I ordered is available, but no indication when this might be


----------



## CallumT

If these ( hausgrind grinders ) are getting sent out next week I'll be laughing, don't understand how a company would make deadlines they knew they couldn't meet / would fail to announce that they would even be delays.

Confusing, and just generally disappointing.

Been checking there Facebook page post as of recent and it is just littered with 'I ordered a tamper where is it ect ect.' Honestly saddens me to see it as the product genuinely looks amazing.


----------



## Soll

Tell me about it ! My order for a Tamper is taking an absolute age and that's with 2 further emails from me both with no reply's. I doubt I'll be ordering from them again


----------



## kikapu

CallumT said:


> If these are getting sent out next week I'll be laughing, don't understand how a company would make deadlines they knew they couldn't meet / would fail to announce that they would even be delays.
> 
> Confusing, and just generally disappointing.
> 
> Been checking there Facebook page post as of recent and it is just littered with 'I ordered a tamper where is it ect ect.' Honestly saddens me to see it as the product genuinely looks amazing.


I agree every deadline that's been set by them has been missed and looking at their Facebook page there a quite a few people in the last few weeks asking where their stuff is and never getting or taking an age for a reply.

I certainly agree that it looks like he could use some admin help as people would be much happier getting a bit more communication even if it was to tell them its delayed because of x! It really only takes 5 minutes to send an email to all on batch 2 to say 'sorry guys but will start shipping Friday cause wood guy has been ill' everyone would understand and be great full vfor the update.

Luckily he has a very good product and not too much competition so wont lose too much business on his grinder however on his other bits I am not so sure and thats a shame, heck I was gonna buy a tamper from them but I certainly won't be from them at the moment.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

I think the sudden and unexpected interest in Pete's product before he's had a chance to figure out such a workload makes the delays acceptable to the community in the early stages of his business IF, as mentioned above, he communicates it better. I would far prefer my product arrives perfect than with flaws because it was rushed out to meet a deadline, but wouldn't mind an update.


----------



## Mrboots2u

​
In the end one of the scenarios will occur.

People will get fed up waiting and no communicating and start sourcing products from somewhere else.

Or

Someone else will come along and deliver a similar better product more effectively

Or

They will sort out their admin side and resolve their customer communications

I waited weeks for my l1 but reiss was inconstant communicating with me. Responded super fast each time I sent anything and he is a one man business.


----------



## Yes Row

Mrboots2u said:


> Test.........


That's how you get your post count up!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

OK, Peter may be slow, at times, communicating but it's important to bear in mind he is a small scale artisan set up which, in the case of the Hausgrind, has brought to market a beautifully crafted well engineered product which, not surprisingly, has been very well received by those lucky enough, to date, to get their hands on one. Those of us who have ordered may have to wait longer than originally anticipated - frustrating for sure but, in the scale of things, is it really that big a deal?


----------



## oop north

I had already been thinking about this but Systemic's post reinforced it, so - I remember a few years ago going on a course, where the presenter said there are three things that a client may want:

1. low / reasonable price

2. excellent quality

3. quick turnaround

She said she told her clients you can only ever have two of the three - I have no connection whatsoever to made by knock (though I am intrigued and am following on Facebook) and it seems to me here that there is a clash between wanting something at a good price and good quality but I want it NOW! Though I accept that I am not waiting for anything, and the likely delays mean I am not going to be ordering a tamper from there now given that whatever I buy I will need to have quickly or face not being able to use my new espresso machine (if I get one, which is looking increasingly likely at the moment!)


----------



## Mrboots2u

I don't mind waiting I'm a londinium owner waiting is in my DNA ...

I do find it difficult to understand why delays can't be communicated to frustrated people like Soll etc .


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u said:


> ​
> In the end one of the scenarios will occur.
> 
> People will get fed up waiting and no communicating and start sourcing products from somewhere else.
> 
> Or
> 
> Someone else will come along and deliver a similar better product more effectively
> 
> Or
> 
> They will sort out their admin side and resolve their customer communications
> 
> I waited weeks for my l1 but reiss was inconstant communicating with me. Responded super fast each time I sent anything and he is a one man business.


Yeah this is what I was getting at cause it would be a shame if 1 and or 2 happened! !!


----------



## shrubbery

Just to add my two pence worth.

I contacted Knock a couple of weeks ago asking when the heft tamper would be back in stock and they promptly replied saying that they would have them by the end of that week and if I could hold off placing the order until then as they had plenty of back orders to fulfil first which is fair enough.

I therefore waited a few days and placed my order for the walnut Heft VST tamper which then arrived a week or so later and I am more than happy with the product. It looks great, works massively better than my last tamper as it actually fits the filter basket properly and it's made in the UK.

I would certainly buy from them again without hesitation. We need more companies like this in the UK.


----------



## Soll

I sell shaving products on EBay and as soon as the order is made and payed for it gets dispatched either the same day or the next.

But if a problem occurs and delivery is delayed an email must be sent to the waiting customer warning of the impending delay, it's not rocket science is it !


----------



## AlexB

Not that my opinion is worth a penny, but as somebody who is quite interested in the grinder, I have to say that this thread has made me think twice about putting down an order for one. I don't mind waiting for a product if it's of high quality, but the uncertainty as to when (or even if) I'd be receiving it if I put down an order for one is a concern.


----------



## Soll

I can understand if a company had a quality product in such high demand one can expect some delay, but you have to keep customers notified as to when to they're going to receive their item. My case which is just a Tamper! I can't understand why the delay and more importantly why the silence ??


----------



## kikapu

Soll said:


> I can understand if a company had a quality product in such high demand one can expect some delay, but you have to keep customers notified as to when to they're going to receive their item. My case which is just a Tamper! I can't understand why the delay and more importantly why the silence ??


Exactly the silence and lack of communication is the only issue I have with them, delays happen but keep people in the loop.


----------



## Soll

Well I just received an email from Knock saying my order will be with in the morning! Someone must reading these forums


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Soll said:


> I sell shaving products on EBay and as soon as the order is made and payed for it gets dispatched either the same day or the next.
> 
> But if a problem occurs and delivery is delayed an email must be sent to the waiting customer warning of the impending delay, it's not rocket science is it !


No, it's not rocket science - but Peter does always deliver. Perhaps he puts craftsmanship above PR. We will all get our Hausgrinds and, when we do, be thankful.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Soll said:


> Well I just received an email from Knock saying my order will be with in the morning! Someone must reading these forums


There you go - not that late at all


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> No, it's not rocket science - but Peter does always deliver. Perhaps he puts craftsmanship above PR. We will all get our Hausgrinds and, when we do, be thankful.


I wouldn't call contacting a customer In response to a email a PR exercise I'd call it basic good manners....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I wouldn't call contacting a customer In response to a email a PR exercise I'd call it basic good manners....


Neither would I but I guess, as a one man business, there are lots of pressures and keeping on top of emails may not be one of them. We all knew that when we ordered our Hausgrinds - Peter will deliver


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> I wouldn't call contacting a customer In response to a email a PR exercise I'd call it basic good manners....


I totally agree.

If I was to place an order with Knock now I would EXPECT the product to be late with no communication. At least they would meet my expectations (poor communications, late delivery but a good quality reasonably priced product). Anything better than this is a bonus.


----------



## Soll

Well said Mrboots2u

The least he can do is inform everyone who has an order in place that he's a little behind because of high demand, and it wouldn't hurt to explain that he's a one man band with little help and sorry for any inconvenience. caused! Job done and if I was waiting for my grinder and received that email I would back off and let the man get on with what he's good at and patiently wait


----------



## Yes Row

Maybe its indicative of our home based small engineering companies failing over the past decades. You can not keep people in the dark, they get naffed off and end up buying elsewhere. I have a grinder coming from Japan. I ordered it on Sunday, I bet it's here early next week. I know it will not be anywhere near the quality of the MBK but from a customer satisfaction point if view it will have been a pleasurable buying experience

Its a real shame, I will buy UK made goods as a preference but I will not be taken for a ride or treated badly


----------



## AliC

It is difficult, isn't it? I got naffed off myself when I was just trying to get a tamper and a knock box. Just off the shelf (I rashly assumed) stuff, stick in a box and post. Simples..? Apparently not.

What narked me, and maybe others here too, that while I was just getting radio silence in response to my emails, Peter was posting on Facebook. As my old boss used to say, there are 24 hours in a day. So he could respond to emails were he sufficiently interested.

I fear he is suffering the curse of the one man band, not having a gaffer breathing down his neck telling him to just get on with the boring stuff he keeps avoiding.

He has the luxury of having exclusive control over an item in reasonable demand, with few alternative competing offerings. So if you really really want a hausgrind, this is how it is. If you just want a grinder you can get one tomorrow from someone else.

As soon as the hausgrund fever is quelled and batches two, three and four land on people's doormats, how much MBK brand loyalty will be left?

I have put myself down for the waiting list for a batch 4 hausgrind. But I know I am dealing with Peter Kilpatrick and not John Lewis.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

According to his Facebook page, Pete's engraver has had a small stroke so he had to find another. It took a while to come, but at least we have an update.


----------



## Saftlad

Monkey_Devil said:


> According to his Facebook page, Pete's engraver has had a small stroke so he had to find another. It took a while to come, but at least we have an update.


Yes, we have an update but as MBK already have an email list for those on batch 2 would it really have been that difficult to send an update that way? Not everyone uses Facebook or comes on this site.

It's no good having a great product if you lack even the common courtesy of keeping your customers informed. The fact that it's a very small number involved only compounds this issue. You just cannot set an expectation and then fail to deliver without letting people know.

I'm sure it won't make much difference, but I seriously doubt that I'll buy something from MBK again.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Fair enough. Personally I choose to be patient with the teething issues with a company that's suddenly grown quicker than expected, that's all. I'm sure Peter will read posts like this and get feedback which will help him learn lessons and improve this side of his business.


----------



## Neill

Monkey_Devil said:


> Fair enough. Personally I choose to be patient with the teething issues with a company that's suddenly grown quicker than expected, that's all. I'm sure Peter will read posts like this and get feedback which will help him learn lessons and improve this side of his business.


Agreed. I'm happy to wait as I knew I would have to when u ordered. I know I'll be happy with the product.


----------



## SamW

As with others on here I waited a hell of a long time for the Hausgrind to land with very little communication in between.

I am STILL awaiting the Walnut heft tamper ordered on the 5th March, messaged Peter several times and not had any sort of response.

My patience is wearing extremely thin now, where do I go from here? Trading Standards? Anyone heard from Peter recently?


----------



## RagingMammoth

SamW said:


> I am STILL awaiting the Walnut heft tamper ordered on the 5th March, messaged Peter several times and not had any sort of response.


Jesus... that's awful. I've been waiting on a walnut tamper since 22nd of march, I thought that was bad...


----------



## coffeechap

Thats odd as he had heft tampers available at the london coffee festival


----------



## SamW

I love the products knock offers and the fact he's a British company but I reckon I could've bought several tampers by now!

If he has the stock he must have just missed the order with the amount of hausgrinds he had to push out! Just wish he'd let me know the score!


----------



## jeebsy

People have to wait months for Hausgrinds and he had some of them at the LCF...


----------



## MrShades

jeebsy said:


> People have to wait months for Hausgrinds and he had some of them at the LCF...


He had the black powder coated aluminium ones for sale at LCF - not the wooden ones.


----------



## Daren

MrShades said:


> He had the black powder coated aluminium ones for sale at LCF - not the wooden ones.


He had 1 wood and 5 black metal ones for sale when I visited the stand on the Saturday lunchtime session. He was willing to sell me the wood one if I wanted it.

1 bought a black metal one to skip the wait.


----------



## Geordie Boy

By late Sunday there was only one black metal one left. Was the wood one for sale walnut? I didn't spot a beech one there even as a demo


----------



## Daren

Yeah - it was walnut. Really nice and I was very tempted, but as all my stuff is black and chrome (tampers, grinder, kitchen etc) I thought I'd keep the theme going.


----------



## Geordie Boy

...the metal ones are built like tanks as well. I think the metal one may end up being more practical compared to the wood one for me as it can take more knocks


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> ...the metal ones are built like tanks as well. I think the metal one may end up being more practical compared to the wood one for me as it can take more knocks


Meant to use it for grinding not bashing people's head....


----------



## Daren

They will show scratches more easily though


----------



## Charliej

The walnut one he had there, unless he built some during LCF was the batch 1 demo unit I had for a while.


----------



## Geordie Boy

He had others to use as demos at the LCF, but only had limited numbers of what he would actually sell


----------



## SamW

He seems to gone to ground again - not answering any forms of contact!


----------



## 4515

Starting to lose my patience now. No response to emails, no out of office - just plain ignoring mine, and others, requests.

Its not just poor customer service, he's treating his customers with contempt.

He has my money which I paid by return. The least he could do is advise where my missing grinder is.

Batch 3 and beyond - I sincerely hope that your experience is better than mine has been.


----------



## froggystyle

Sounds like this fella has a great product but no business skills!

Such a shame.


----------



## baconrolls

The web site says he's on holiday 'til the 20th


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep say on holiday til the 20th April

Website still stating batch 5 ready for dispatch mid April


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u said:


> Website still stating batch 5 ready for dispatch mid April


It could happen!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

kikapu said:


> It could happen!!


I love your positive view on life ! Its a marvel to behold......


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u said:


> I love your positive view on life ! Its a marvel to behold......


Oh yes now I have my hausgrind everything is rosey!! But really batch 5 being sent out in 4 days!! Wow didn't realise anyone in batch 3 had theirs yet? !!


----------



## AliC

Out of curiosity have any Batch4 folk received a request for their deposits?


----------



## SamW

Anyone heard anything off Peter recently or still silence? This tamper better be bloody special, the amount of time I've waited for it!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

SamW said:


> Anyone heard anything off Peter recently or still silence? This tamper better be bloody special, the amount of time I've waited for it!!


Still on holiday , website reopens 21st april......


----------



## 4515

I had a reply on Thursday - second grinder should be with me next week


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> i had a reply on thursday - second grinder should be with me next week


yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cracked_bean

When it reopens I was going to make an order, is it likely to come any time soon if I do?


----------



## Yes Row

cracked_bean said:


> When it reopens I was going to make an order, is it likely to come any time soon if I do?


Going on recent feed back.....No!


----------



## SamW

Thanks MrBoots, we'll see what happens this week! I don't think I'll be ordering anything of knock for a long time - if ever, which is a shame because the quality is so good (when it arrives!)


----------



## oop north

My tamper hasn't arrived, over two weeks since it was(allegedly) posted. Am unlikely to attempt to buy anything again from there. Waiting until after the weekend to chase


----------



## RagingMammoth

Appears that his paypal account has been suspended. The tamper I ordered a month ago has been refunded, and when I try to reorder I get this message "There's a problem with the merchant's PayPal account. Please try again later."

Not good.


----------



## SamW

Hmmm that's sounds a little suspect! Still no contact what so ever. The worst customer service I have ever experienced. Does Peter ever read these posts?!


----------



## Daren

SamW said:


> Does Peter ever read these posts?!


He does - read the Hausgrind thread


----------



## oop north

I have just chased my tamper, paid for four weeks ago and posted three weeks ago - not arrived yet


----------



## SamW

Just chased mine too and got a bounce back on the email!! This is not looking good!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I don't know what to suggest. Perhaps Charlie has alternative method so contacting him.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Checking Peter's Facebook page shows a couple of people have received tampers from him in last day or so.


----------



## Milanski

With the Hausgrinds I can perhaps understand the delay but the tampers?

Surely these are much quicker to produce and keeping stock shouldn't be such a ballache...


----------



## chinery

This is such a shame. I was excited about buying a good product from an independent company for a good price when I read the first comments in this thread. I hope he manages to recover and recompense those who feel burned.

In lieu of this website, if someone were after a nice tamp and VST basket, where should they look? (If highlighting alternatives is allowed in this thread.)


----------



## Milanski

I'm not sure if Coffeechap still has a few Torr tampers left before he stops selling them but Torrs are lovely and many members on here have them (including myself).

He may also have some VSTs but if not ,Coffee Hit in Brockley (south London) stock them and also post.


----------



## Yes Row

Why not contact him via Facebook/twitter, giving him the honest truth regarding his woeful customer service! I am sure he will want to correct this shortfall, as bad press on an open forum will surely focus him

If not contact Trading Standards, he has had enough chances in my opinion


----------



## Charliej

I've emailed Peter and asked him to give this thread some urgent attention. I don't know which email address you guys are using, I'm sorry but I'm really not willing to share the one I have on an open forum as it's not my place to do so.


----------



## SamW

Charliej said:


> I've emailed Peter and asked him to give this thread some urgent attention. I don't know which email address you guys are using, I'm sorry but I'm really not willing to share the one I have on an open forum as it's not my place to do so.


Thanks Charlie, totally agree, wouldnt be right to share his personal email. Hopefully he'll be receptive once he reads this thread!


----------



## Phil104

Sadly, it sounds as if there isn't much point in even hoping to buy a Hausgrind - maybe Peter is a victim of his own success - but I would still love to get a sign that all is well and production is rolling before I take the plunge elsewhere (and not into a cold bath). Communication is all.


----------



## RagingMammoth

I understand with Hausgrinds as it is a hard to make product, and it's a preorder. With tampers it is just sinful.


----------



## SamW

Still no word or sign of product! Absolutely shocking! May now strongly consider trading standards / legal route. Last resort and maybe a little harsh but I'm sick of waiting with no communication! All I want is my walnut tamper!


----------



## Mrboots2u

SamW said:


> Still no word or sign of product! Absolutely shocking! May now strongly consider trading standards / legal route. Last resort and maybe a little harsh but I'm sick of waiting with no communication! All I want is my walnut tamper!


How did you pay ?

Havent seem him ( Peter ) on here at all,it seems some stuff is going out judging by his Facebook page but hard to tell really.

did you get a reply Charlie ?


----------



## AliC

I sympathise but Trading Standards bit of a sledgehammer to crack a peanut.

I just went through PayPal for my refund when I was getting a wall of silence from Peter. There is a due process to go through, but as Knock didn't reply to any of PayPal's requests for information on the dispute, they found in my favour and I got my dosh back pretty pronto.

There are plenty of other tampers out there. I would move on myself and build a meaningful relationship elsewhere where the customer is valued for the long term.


----------



## SamW

You're right TS is probably a little much, PayPal is probably the way to go! Just wish peter would admit his wrongs and compensate all the people he's messed about for months.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Re ordered my tamper, it's now been dispatched. Been a five week wait, but you know...


----------



## RagingMammoth

Follow up to my previous post.

They didn't bother to include the basket with my package...


----------



## Charliej

RagingMammoth said:


> Follow up to my previous post.
> 
> They didn't bother to include the basket with my package...


Jeez chill dude, I guess forgot rather than didn't bother as Peter is an honest guy who would never try and rip anyone off knowingly. He's currently a victim of his own success and even spent his holiday making Hausgrinds rather than with his family.

There is no need to hit up every thread that mentions Knock with the same news in every post. It's your custom so just take it elsewhere next time or give the man a chance to rectify the error, he only has one pair of hands, which is currently trying to do everything.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The guys got a right to be annoyed if he wants to be

. I know your.mates with peter and its admirable that you stick up for him, but if you weren't and didn't have privy info to was he does behind the scenes then how would you feel if a company treated you that way? How is raging meant to communicate that he needs a refund to someone who never communicates with his customers?


----------



## Kyle548

I can see both sides of this - I don't know Peter but I was a customer.

He seems like the honest type who tries his hardest.

I think rather than bad customer service, he has just bitten off more than he can chew with his business.

It's not like he's roasting and he can stick a batch of 20kg in and have the machine follow a specific roast profile - I'm not sure what tooling he has, but each handle and grinder will probably be hand turned.

So, you can be angry that his level of service is low or not.

What did you do to try to contact him?

I never had trouble using email or Facebook.

Actually, Facebook might have more success as he's probably hounded with emails.


----------



## Yes Row

Charlie, I think RM has every right to be pissed off, I certainly would be!

MBK may be victims of their own success but the customers should not! If this interferes with a family holiday, so be it (the price of running your own business) Manage expectations if you can not deliver, do not bury your head in the sand. Inexcusable IMO


----------



## coffeechap

Charliej said:


> Jeez chill dude, I guess forgot rather than didn't bother as Peter is an honest guy who would never try and rip anyone off knowingly. He's currently a victim of his own success and even spent his holiday making Hausgrinds rather than with his family.
> 
> There is no need to hit up every thread that mentions Knock with the same news in every post. It's your custom so just take it elsewhere next time or give the man a chance to rectify the error, he only has one pair of hands, which is currently trying to do everything.


It is admirable that you defend him Charlie, but you have your Hausgrind as it was one of the first, in fact you have everything that you wanted from him, unfortunately there are a lot of people that don't have what they ordered! If you have a route to him then I would suggest just one post for everyone from peter might allay a lot of the concerns and animosity that is building up for him and his brand.


----------



## Charliej

I don't actually have my own Hausgrind yet the one I had went back to Peter for LCF stock so I'm without one currently although that should change next week. He will actually be away until late Monday now but I'll try and call him next week. I just wish people would stop referring to they when Knock is essentially a one man operation and Peter is it. If you take a look around some of the roasters websites and other equipment suppliers you will see that he also supplies tampers to a surprising amount of these people as well a lot of whom are showing out of stock on the common sizes of tamper.


----------



## Mrboots2u

What order batch were you in then Charlie .....


----------



## Charliej

Yes Row said:


> Charlie, I think RM has every right to be pissed off, I certainly would be!
> 
> MBK may be victims of their own success but the customers should not! If this interferes with a family holiday, so be it (the price of running your own business) Manage expectations if you can not deliver, do not bury your head in the sand. Inexcusable IMO


I'm not saying he doesn't have any right to be angry, but there is no need to post about it on every thread mentioning Knock as this tactic is obviously not working so try more emails, posting on his Facebook page or even sending a Facebook pm or a pm to him on here Sneakymagic is his forum name.

It puzzles me that some people have trouble getting replies and others don't , could be worth checking your webmail as your ISP's junk filters could be catching any replies if there has been any spam emanating from the same hosts as he uses and the reverse could be true of emails trying to contact him.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> I'm not saying he doesn't have any right to be angry, but there is no need to post about it on every thread mentioning Knock as this tactic is obviously not working so try more emails, posting on his Facebook page or even sending a Facebook pm or a pm to him on here Sneakymagic is his forum name.
> 
> It puzzles me that some people have trouble getting replies and others don't , could be worth checking your webmail as your ISP's junk filters could be catching any replies if there has been any spam emanating from the same hosts as he uses and the reverse could be true of emails trying to contact him.


Charlie he hasn't posted on FB for weeks

I sent him 4 emails and 5 FB messages no reply...

and pms here asking him to place one update to frustrated people on this thread...

so have many others , his FB page is littered with unanswered posts ..

I think you are the only one he is talking to


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> What order batch were you in then Charlie .....


I'm not in any order batch as I had expressed an interest long before the batch thing but explained my then financial situation so in a way I have been in the queue longer than most of you and I will be paying for it. Don't forget Peter is genuinely a decent guy and has no agenda of ripping people off. The success of the Hausgrind has been a real surprise to him he just wasn't prepared for the demand, and it isn't a product that he can just ramp up production of, unlike say the Lido 2 which OE get as a parts kits from China which then just needs assembly, which tbh looks a very easy job on them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

No one is accusing him of being dishonest or ripping people off just hiding from very frustrated customers ...

although when forum members have had to resort to paypal to get a refund rather than from him directly as he hasn't responded to them then you can't blame them for being suspicious ...

And OE make it look slick coz they are slick ...and organised ...it's not a fault that they make their production quick and easy so people get what they order . They should be an example of how to organise and grow a small business


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> No one is accusing him of being dishonest or ripping people off just hiding from very frustrated customers ...
> 
> although when forum members have had to resort to paypal to get a refund rather than from him directly as he hasn't responded to them then you can't blame them for being suspicious ...
> 
> And OE make it look slick coz they are slick ...and organised ...it's not a fault that they make their production quick and easy so people get what they order . They should be an example of how to organise and grow a small business


That's as maybe but OE have been doing this for a long time and di have their own teething difficulties at the very start. The difference between OE and Knock is Doug and Barb offer a grinder assembled in the USA with Chinese parts which allows them to say it's made in the USA. Peter is offering a genuinely hand made, hand assembled grinder all made in the UK apart from the burrs which are from Italy. You can't really have a pop at someone for not wanting to go down the Chinese parts road, but prefers to use "cottage industries" and skilled craftsmen to make his product, in fact I wish more businesses took this approach as if we still had a decent manufacturing base all this crap the bankers (gamblers really) got us into would have been nowhere near as bad.


----------



## Mrboots2u

We will agree to disagree and ill bow out of this one .

I have my Knock products so I'm one of the lucky ones

Next time Peter takes the time to reply to one of your emails and update you on his work schedule , perhaps you could encourage him too post and update on any of his sites / fb / etc or means of communication to let his paying customers know whats going on..

If you read this thread Thats all people want..


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Put simply, if I ordered something online and didn't receive it within a few days-1 week with no communication I'd be on the phone to my credit card company for a charge back. In this day and age it isn't acceptable for a retailer to run a business like this. The fact that he's a 1 man band making everything by hand in a shed is irrelevant IMO.


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> We will agree to disagree and ill bow out of this one .
> 
> I have my Knock products so I'm one of the lucky ones
> 
> Next time Peter takes the time to reply to one of your emails and update you on his work schedule , perhaps you could encourage him too post and update on any of his sites / fb / etc or means of communication to let his paying customers know whats going on..
> 
> If you read this thread Thats all people want..


Martin every time you have asked me to contact him both on the open forum and via pm I have done and asked him to give these threads some attention. I wonder if he has just ended up with tunnel vision on making Hausgrinds and lost focus on other stuff and needs a break before burning himself out completely. Working with a hand made product that is in demand, however niche that demand can be incredibly stressful if you aren't prepared for the demand, I've spent quite a bit of time over the years working to incredibly strict deadlines and know exactly what it's like when all of a sudden things kick up several gears out of the blue almost, all you can think about is the job that needs doing this minute to satisfy the larger demand.


----------



## Mrboots2u

it takes this long ( less than a minute ) to type a message saying

"I am 2 months behind production, please bear with me , you will get your stuff ....


----------



## coffeechap

Again Charlie, it is you being defensive here, perhaps it is best that all of us bow out, as clearly no amount of vicarious badgering is going to get peter to give any form of response at this time, if people choose to pull out and his reputation gets a battering due to bad press then unfortunately that is his prerogative, as Martin has said, a few simple words, just like he did on a similar thread not so long ago would have rectified all of this for everyone.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lol for the second time tonight ill bow out and try and stick to it this time .

Promise...

Really.....

Honest....

Night all .....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Aw don't - I want to see how many times the same things can get said over and over


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> it takes this long ( less than a minute ) to type a message saying
> 
> "I am 2 months behind production, please bear with me , you will get your stuff ....


Fair point.....love the Made By Knock stuff. Need to work on basic customer service.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Charliej said:


> Jeez chill dude, I guess forgot rather than didn't bother as Peter is an honest guy who would never try and rip anyone off knowingly. He's currently a victim of his own success and even spent his holiday making Hausgrinds rather than with his family.
> 
> There is no need to hit up every thread that mentions Knock with the same news in every post. It's your custom so just take it elsewhere next time or give the man a chance to rectify the error, he only has one pair of hands, which is currently trying to do everything.


I'm just really angry to be honest. I don't understand how a company based in the UK can take longer than something that ships from China. All of my four emails have been ignored as well.

My dad also ordered a tamper for a Riviera through Amazon 3 weeks ago and nothing has happened with him either. If he gets enough complaints through Amazon I doubt that they will keep him on the site, and that will be really damaging for business. And the reason I posted it on the other thread is because I was happy to finally receive my tamper and basket, until I opened the package and didn't have the basket.


----------



## fatboyslim

He isn't a UK business, he is a single UK craftsman! Gah I really hope this forum doesn't just become a collection of impatient and frustrated people. Despite delays and what not, I love my hausgrind implicitly and would order many more things from Peter even if I had to wait months. Its a privilege having such well crafted and unique items made in the UK.


----------



## RagingMammoth

fatboyslim said:


> He isn't a UK business, he is a single UK craftsman! Gah I really hope this forum doesn't just become a collection of impatient and frustrated people. Despite delays and what not, I love my hausgrind implicitly and would order many more things from Peter even if I had to wait months. Its a privilege having such well crafted and unique items made in the UK.


Theres no denying the products quality. The conker tamper I have is a wonderful piece of kit.


----------



## unoll

I'm not sure it's fair to lump in people who have ordered tampers etc with those who've ordered hausgrinds. Not everyone who orders items knows about Peters situation or looks at this thread before ordering so to call them impatient is unfair. If he took payment once orders had been fulfilled (I appreciate paypal may not make this simple), or sent out the odd mass email to everyone waiting it could save him alot of hassle.


----------



## 4515

I now have my products and am very happy with them.

However, I had similar issues (no response to emails, long delay in shipping) when I ordered my tamper which was a year ago so no Hausgrind to blame being busy.

Its a real pity that expectations are not managed. I'm sure there would be much less bad press if people knew when to expect their items.


----------



## Yes Row

fatboyslim said:


> He isn't a UK business, he is a single UK craftsman! Gah I really hope this forum doesn't just become a collection of impatient and frustrated people. Despite delays and what not, I love my hausgrind implicitly and would order many more things from Peter even if I had to wait months. Its a privilege having such well crafted and unique items made in the UK.


But maybe you would not accept an unexpected or advised delay if you needed the item, as opposed to just wanted it

If I needed a tamper I would only order from a supplier who could fulfil my needs

Nobody is having a go at the products, we all seem to agree they are good, it's the customer service which is disgraceful and not in anyway defendable


----------



## RagingMammoth

Yes Row said:


> But maybe you would not accept an unexpected or advised delay if you needed the item, as opposed to just wanted it
> 
> If I needed a tamper I would only order from a supplier who could fulfil my needs
> 
> Nobody is having a go at the products, we all seem to agree they are good, it's the customer service which is disgraceful and not in anyway defendable


I agree with this. I wouldn't be annoyed if I got an email saying "Hey Jack, we're reaaaal busy here so you can either have your money back for wait 2-3 weeks" but what they have done too a multitude of people is just atrocious.


----------



## Obnic

Maybe this is one of those times when some trust is the answer.

The Product is clearly excellent and keen value.

It seems the guy who makes it has chosen substance (working all hours to deliver on the commitment) over style (apologies and flannel).

No question, this is a choice that is uncomfortable for those waiting in a vacuum. But, whilst we don't have an apology we do have hard information that the guy is working on the problem.

I want him to get through this, get back on the bow wave, and carry on inventing great products. I worry that, much as we say his brand will be hurt, in fact we run the risk of making this experience bad enough to make him feel it's just not worth it to carry on - then we all lose.

He's obviously made a choice to concentrate on the thing that will actually make it right. I'm advocating that we choose to trust him or withdraw the orders but that the on-line panning stops.

Single handed craftsmen are skilled at making things not often at business, operations management or managing customers (bullsh***ing).

The problem is the on-line stuff persists beyond the troublesome period. Just search Versalab and try not to get sucked into the issues between the inventor and the first reviewer on HB.


----------



## SamW

I have had a few email replies of Peter in the last week - he seems to have been having problems with the numerous email accounts not delivering peoples email.

Peter has now handled my situation exemplary and has redeemed his reputation a little, yes we're all frustrated by the lack of communication but I do (as stated in previous posts) feel sorry for him. Peter comes across as 100% genuine person just trying to make his hobby and love for subject into a business, which in some areas he has been successful. He is very concerned as to why emails arent getting through to him.

Im sure that WHEN Peter gets to grips with how popular his business has become, clears the backlog and starts communicating, he will again become a fantastic UK supplier of all things coffee related.

I for one hope that is sooner rather than later and wish him & Knock the best!

Sam


----------



## Dr Steve

Sam, which email account did you manage to get through to him on?


----------



## oop north

My tamper has just arrived - hooray! Don't know which email account I got through to him on - replied to the original posting confirmation (that either didn't actually happen or was list in the post) plus one I found on the website plus post on his Facebook page - all last week I think. Pleased I didn't hassle via credit card company (would have had to go and find another supplier) but I would have been happier with some communication. Unfortunately, I will be wary of ordering anything again from there...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dr Steve said:


> Sam, which email account did you manage to get through to him on?


I have removed, on request for a forum member as the email address supplied as it is apparently a personal address as opposed to a business one ,and therefore the owner of it would not wish it in the public domain.


----------



## SamW

Apologies Boots - didn't realise.


----------



## coffeechap

good to have it out there a while so people could have the possibility of getting hold of peter though, perhaps the influx of emails to his "personal account"might prompt a response in the public forum


----------



## chinery

Even considering the experiences shared here, I'm still very tempted to order a tamper. The heft looks really well made, it is 58.35mm and is only £25-29. The only others I can find that are the same VST-size are one from Bella Barista for £31.95, which seems close in functionality but not as nice to look at, and those from Torr/Reg Barber, which are both looking at £60+.

If I go into the purchase knowing I might have to wait a while with no communication, then I can live with that. There's really no rush, so long as I get it eventually. But it would be nice to at least have a rough idea of how long it would take. Has anyone placed an order for just a tamp in the last few weeks?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

If Coffee Chap has some spare ones it may well be worth looking at the TORR ones


----------



## RagingMammoth

Well I got a full 45 pound refund. Not sure what to think.


----------



## Jason1wood

I'm after a tamper for my IMS baskets but looks like I can rule the Knock one out of the equation.


----------



## jeebsy

Jason1wood said:


> I'm after a tamper for my IMS baskets but looks like I can rule the Knock one out of the equation.


I've got a pear Torr xs that might be looking for a new home


----------



## Jason1wood

Me me me!! Haha


----------



## Big O

After reading the experiences here my confidence in the product offering was diminished. Peter's products are little gems as seen at LCF, they look absolutely spot on, and he is his own success story but it shoudn't just end there. The CFUK population is an understanding lot and a lot of support from this forum went to his Hausgrind judging by the batch numbers list. I can understand why he didn't want to come forward from behind the curtain on to a public domain but if he had made just one post briefly explaining to the majority of purchasers here whats going on, everyone would have embraced this with gratitude. Yes a corporation would not come on such a domain but a single-handed craftsman could. Yet silence is the worst enemy to customer service. Then there is the question what happens if something goes wrong with a product? I really don't want to knock the brand MadeByKnock or Peter. His venture is admirable and sincerely wish him all the success and continued happiness of his existing and future customers.

That said Torr was the way forward for me. I just dealt with Jens over at Cafe Kultur and amazing...replied to every single email and promptly. Now awaiting delivery, any day now.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I ordered a 58.35 knock tamp last year and it came in 5 days. I ordered a knock box and it took 5 weeks and a couple of unanswered emails.

Great product though.


----------



## coffeechap

On a plus note I now have torr tampers again!!


----------



## c_hells

Just to let you know a positive side, and maybe a turn around for Knock. I ordered my Tamper Tuesday night and has arrived this morning. no chasing or fuss.

Very happy with the service from a UK sole trader.

Great piece of kit.


----------



## Dr Steve

And the correct handle for my walnut one came today too. It looks beautiful, and arrived with a Lippy tamping mat thrown in as compensation.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Well, I feel like Knock have earned some of my respect back and have either done something very modest, or made a big mistake.

They sent me a full refund when I only got one of the items I ordered. Today, I received the other item I ordered even with the full refund.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good to hear positive feedback for Made By Knock at last after all the woes reported on the forum.


----------



## RagingMammoth

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear positive feedback for Made By Knock at last after all the woes reported on the forum.


Still seems more likely to be a mistake though... hm.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Well, now they've sent in a complaint for me saying that they disagree with the dispute I made, even though they refunded it?


----------



## jeebsy

Maybe because you got the item too?


----------



## RagingMammoth

I really don't understand it. They saw my complaint saying I got half an order, refunded it, then sent the item and then denied the dispute. Really stressing about this now.


----------



## Big O

Time for a raffle me thinks!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Someone pressed the wrong button me thinks!


----------



## Charliej

RagingMammoth said:


> I really don't understand it. They saw my complaint saying I got half an order, refunded it, then sent the item and then denied the dispute. Really stressing about this now.


They have to make a response of some sort to your dispute or you would get another refund on top of the total refund you have already had.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Charliej said:


> They have to make a response of some sort to your dispute or you would get another refund on top of the total refund you have already had.


Hm... so what am I supposed to do?


----------



## jeebsy

Email explaining?


----------



## winebear

I bought a tamper at the beginning of the week and received today an email from Paypal stating it had been dispatched. I also emailed Peter via the standard email given on the website and the paypal receipt just to enquire and received a short personal response today informing me of the dispatch. So far so good. if it arrives early next week I will respond here with a report of 100% perfect service.


----------



## winebear

Tamper arrived - so perfect service. Fits excellently in the VST's so superb made to measure 58.35 - £28 - awesome value. What more can I say - Happy Barista !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466878244806201345


----------



## RagingMammoth

jeebsy said:


> Email explaining?


Knock don't tend to reply to emails...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Raging if you quiered through email and they haven't responded or replied then I guess your responsibility is over. Enjoy the stuff you waited for so patiently and spend the savings you made on something else....


----------



## RagingMammoth

Mrboots2u said:


> Raging if you quiered through email and they haven't responded or replied then I guess your responsibility is over. Enjoy the stuff you waited for so patiently and spend the savings you made on something else....


Just sent one off. Paypal aren't being very useful either. Eurgh...


----------



## RagingMammoth

Just got a reply, oh my!


----------



## Big O

RagingMammoth said:


> Just got a reply, oh my!


What's the verdict?


----------



## AliC

Just going off topic for a second, has anyone heard anything from Peter regarding Batch 4?

I emailed a while ago to get on the waiting list and received the autoreply. Since then nothing, but that's not unexpected. Has anyone else had an update? Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm not sure any of batch three has gone yet to be honest....it's hard to tell.

Any other batch 3 people heard or had grinders ?


----------



## Charliej

Well I too am not sure about where each batch is at as I kind of sidestepped the whole process so I guess my black all alu Hausgrind is kind of batch 2.8 maybe?


----------



## Neill

He does seem to be sorting a bigger shed looking at instagram.


----------



## Charliej

Neill said:


> He does seem to be sorting a bigger shed looking at instagram.


All will be revealed on that score by then end of next month.


----------



## Neill

Charliej said:


> All will be revealed on that score by then end of next month.


Sounds interesting.


----------



## Geordie Boy

There was a question from someone this week who was in batch 3 about what to do with the gaskets so it looks like batch 3 is going out now


----------



## charris

Hmmm, I am in batch 5. I do not have high expectations, this will probably be a Xmas toy.


----------



## AliC

Hey ho. Glad I don't NEED one, just quite fancy one.

I have as sneaking feeling that by the time it's ready I will have probably forgotten all about it


----------



## charris

I ordered yesterday a 58.35 walnut tamper. We will see when it arrives


----------



## taxiboy

I'm batch 3 and have heard nothing so far, may be he is contacting people on order of applying or materials wanted. Was a present to me for birthday sure I'll get it some stage.



Geordie Boy said:


> There was a question from someone this week who was in batch 3 about what to do with the gaskets so it looks like batch 3 is going out now


----------



## Charliej

I guess having friends in high places paid off with my queue jumping lol.


----------



## Jon V

Charliej said:


> I guess having friends in high places paid off with my queue jumping lol.


Err.. Congrats?


----------



## Charliej

I'd spoken to Peter a long time ago about the Hausgrind, I'm friends with him anyway, and was lucky enough to have one of the demo units for a while, but during this period (before batch 1 was launched) I spoke to him and said I loved it but finances didn't allow at the time, and he said let him know when could afford one so I did. He told me he had an all black alu one available, I'm guessing that most people have wanted the wood ones, so I said yes please, that's all there was to it.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Big O said:


> What's the verdict?


Going to rid of the dispute, then wire the money back.


----------



## Alejandro

I can't believe how old and how long this thread is! I too have a tamper (basic thingy) and a pad and knock box from them.


----------



## garyashe

Hi, is knock still in business. Have tried ordering a black aluminium hausgrind but haven't heard a thing in 2 months. Strange way to do business.


----------



## Charliej

garyashe said:


> Hi, is knock still in business. Have tried ordering a black aluminium hausgrind but haven't heard a thing in 2 months. Strange way to do business.


The Hausgrind is a very high demand item and are being sold and sent out in batches, have you had a confirmation email saying which batch you are in and asking for any payment yet?


----------



## taxiboy

Charliej

I have email from Feb 6 saying I'm in batch 3, then got another email in March before London coffee festival but have heard nothing since. Though a friend only got has batch 2 then. I'm looking a beech one though at this point would settle for almost anyone ;-) I know (hope) will get word soon.


----------



## Phil104

I have colour photocopied, adjusting the sizing, of a Hausgrind (sorry, I don't know the batch number) and sellotaped it to my porlex. It works like a dream (oddly better than it did before*) and at least, temporarily, takes the waiting out of wanting.

*In much the same way that when I was a child my Dad, tongue in cheek) said that 'go faster stripes' on a car (sadly, you don't see them any more or at least not round the leafy lanes of Surrey) made a car go 10 mph faster.


----------



## garyashe

I've sent several emails now and have not had a reply of any sort.


----------



## JK009

I can not believe why there are still a lot of people who keep asking MadeByKnock about product info then wait for age without any reply from them????

what kind of business they are?

it is a true example of having no respect for customers

i am trying to order one tamper + one Vst basket. However, I don't like the beech colour. I want to change from beech to the Conker colour. I tried to contact them to make sure my order is correct ( due to the fact that their website made me confused). However, there is no reply at all. Having found this thread, I knew I was not alone!

So, bye bye MbKnock

I believe when I go some where else , I will find other good sellers who have more respect to their customers

Good luck to you. Your emails will be replied soon


----------



## taxiboy

Contacted made by knock by website over the weekend, got a reply today. Looking good for my grinder soon.


----------



## shaunlawler

taxiboy said:


> Contacted made by knock by website over the weekend, got a reply today. Looking good for my grinder soon.


What did he say? I have been waiting so long now (Batch 3) and it is hard surviving on pre-ground!


----------



## Aaron

What's the current progress in getting the Hausgrind batches dispatched, anybody?

I find it strange that there has been no communication for a number of weeks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Aaron said:


> What's the current progress in getting the Hausgrind batches dispatched, anybody?
> 
> I find it strange that there has been no communication for a number of weeks.


It's fairly par for the course from knock

Perhaps ask Charliej , he seems to be party to more information than is currently available on the internet thro the knock site and Facebook .

Other than that I'm not sure anyone has a scoobies what's going on as the website says batch 5 mid July and I believe batch 3 has not been completed yet ...


----------



## taxiboy

I got email from Peter on Saturday and he was hoping to have them done at weekend, with invoices going out sunday. No word so far though.


----------



## Charliej

Only just seen this as I was at Royal Preston Hospital all day yesterday, Peter is busy beavering away making the Hausgrind's and also sorting out a massive change for his business, about which I am currently sworn to secrecy.


----------



## Yes Row

Massive change to his to his business? Maybe he is getting a "reply" and "send" button put on his computer??


----------



## jeebsy

Admin person? Outsourcing to China?


----------



## Charliej

You'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## taxiboy

I'm in batch 3 and got mail with options and prices today







He explained how he would be shipping and when. So happy days my grinder getting closer


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Charliej said:


> You'll just have to wait and see.


It certainly sounds like he is gearing up to scale things a bit judging by that quote. Isn't he upgrading his factory/garage to something a bit more purpose built? What else can we deduce from this "rumour mill"? FeldGrind being released?

I'm v tempted to put my name down but I really wouldn't like to have to wait 6 months for a grinder!


----------



## taxiboy

Got mail yesterday for my details, today got invoice for payment so things looking very good now. Would think there are more here will be getting same emails.


----------



## Aaron

Thanks for reporting. Good news I would say.

taxiboy, I'm presuming you are also in the batch 3?


----------



## taxiboy

Yeah I'm in batch 3 ordered it on Feb 6 so its been a long wait, but hopefully nearly over now.


----------



## Jollybean

I have just cancelled an order with Knock for a heft tamper placed a month ago. No contact at all from Knock other than confirmation of the original order, despite two polite emails requesting anticipated delivery details. Very poor customer service. Shame as the products sound great by all accounts.


----------



## shaunlawler

Hi all,

Finally got my Batch 3 payment request for the Hausgrind so just paid it and awaiting to receive the grinder finally!

Quick question - when you made payment, did you get any kind of tracking number for the delivery?

Thanks,

Shaun


----------



## Jollybean

Received an emailed apology for lack of communication, a refund and a free tamper from Peter at Made by Knock today, which was a nice gesture. Sounds like they are still having some technology teething problems but hopefully getting to grips with them. The tamper is good quality so let's hope they get the systems in place provide the same high level of service


----------



## charris

Hmmm,

I will send another email. They got my money for a tamper in May, I have not received anything yet...


----------



## seeq

I haven't been on this forum in nearly a year. It's very disappointing to hear Peter is still having problems. Their product looks so good yet their customer service is appalling. I made enquiries several times with Peter and got a holding reply to one of the emails, nothing else.


----------



## taxiboy

Just to update all my grinder and knock top arrived today with some free beans. I emailed last week and it appears mine has gone missing so he posted out another.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

I've asked about 20 times if his automated email for ordering hausgrind is down - never get any response. Disappointing. I've tweeted him a few times too and only had one response. Disappointing again. Shame, he's got a storming product there and only needs to be a bit better at communication to keep everyone a lot more happy!


----------



## Neill

He seems to be in te middle of moving operations to a bigger building and he posted a pic on instagram a few days ago of a batch of hausgrinds being prepped.


----------



## stevenh

Sent them a few emails... very slow to reply... tempted to order but posts here and on their facebook page not encouraging


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You have to be prepared to wait. Think of it as an initiation







What are you thinking of ordering?


----------



## taxiboy

He is moving at moment, so hopefully all will get sorted out soon.


----------



## seeq

taxiboy said:


> He is moving at moment, so hopefully all will get sorted out soon.


Issues with Peter have been going on for over a year. I think if you make a purchase expecting to wait a long time then you will get a decent product for a good price. I don't see his communication and organisational skills improving any time soon though.


----------



## stevenh

I'm thinking of getting the heft strada lippy bundle...


----------



## Guest

Regardless of quality, I can't believe people actually buy these things anymore. I have thought about it in the past but if the guy can't even be bothered to reply to emails, or telephone calls then why should i give him my money really? Unless, there is a specific say so when the order is placed it should arrive in the post as expected within a few days. Sounds like some people on here have been waiting for nearly 2 months; that's unacceptable.

I think as a forum we need to stop this. Stop buying, and he'll improve his service - he will have too.

I also mean no harm to the owner or his business - I like the product and would buy one, I am just disgruntled as to why people put up with you.


----------



## Blackstone

thats a fair point. we wouldnt put up with this for another product or a different supplier. it seems people are content with the "service" as its a good product


----------



## Neill

Noah&theBean said:


> Regardless of quality, I can't believe people actually buy these things anymore. I have thought about it in the past but if the guy can't even be bothered to reply to emails, or telephone calls then why should i give him my money really? Unless, there is a specific say so when the order is placed it should arrive in the post as expected within a few days. Sounds like some people on here have been waiting for nearly 2 months; that's unacceptable.
> 
> I think as a forum we need to stop this. Stop buying, and he'll improve his service - he will have too.
> 
> I also mean no harm to the owner or his business - I like the product and would buy one, I am just disgruntled as to why people put up with you.


Thing is, it is a great product. I think we are all aware of the communication difficulties and timeframe. I was happy to order a hausgrind and was happy to wait. And you know what, I love it and use it every day. I think its up to the individual if they're happy to order. I don't think we as a forum have any responsibility for stopping this.


----------



## trebor127

Hmmm...ordered from here about 6 months ago and had perfect service. Placed an order last week and still waiting for a despatch email.

Has anyone got contact details instead of the online email system?


----------



## stevenh

Well finally decided to place an order.. fingers crossed will arrive soon...


----------



## Mrboots2u

stevenh said:


> Well finally decided to place an order.. fingers crossed will arrive soon...


Tamper ? Grinder ? Knockbox ?


----------



## stevenh

Tamper, basket and the mat bundle.. went for 17g basket as already got 14 and 21g, still looking for 20g vst though...


----------



## Mrboots2u

stevenh said:


> Tamper, basket and the mat bundle.. went for 17g basket as already got 14 and 21g, still looking for 20g vst though...


Yeah saw that ... Let us know how you get on with the order and the new kit ,,,,


----------



## Hoffmonkey

stevenh said:


> Tamper, basket and the mat bundle.. went for 17g basket as already got 14 and 21g, still looking for 20g vst though...


I ordered the exact same thing and it arrived by first class signed for about 4 days later with a free sample of "Shed blend" coffee thrown in (about 60g worth I reckon).

V happy with the tamper and the mat. I've not used the 17g VST yet as I also bought a 14g from coffee hit which I'm trying to get to grips with firstly. I prefer the idea of a 14-15g shot than a 17-18g shot. Once I've nailed the 15g shot, I'll try again with 18g and see how the taste differs.

V happy with the service I got from Knock, despite them repeatedly ignoring my attempts to order a hausgrind (email address must not be active any more)


----------



## stevenh

That's good to hear Hoffmonkey. I'm the same, got the 14g cause prefer having a lower dose shot but want the option of going up if need to...


----------



## stevenh

Wow... Ok so I ordered my stuff on wed and it just arrived today!










So service is nice and fast and quality looks good too









Now... I've just had a double dose this morning already... Should I try out the new kit now or wait a few more hours... Hmmmm...


----------



## Neill

stevenh said:


> Wow... Ok so I ordered my stuff on wed and it just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So service is nice and fast and quality looks good too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... I've just had a double dose this morning already... Should I try out the new kit now or wait a few more hours... Hmmmm...


Is that the knock coffee in the tube or is that the tamper container?


----------



## stevenh

Just the tamper container lol... Didn't get any coffee from them..


----------



## Aaron

Has anybody here in batch 4 received their Hausgrind by now?

I'm not getting any response back from Made By Knock despite the efforts.

Payments were scheduled and carried out over three weeks ago.


----------



## seeq

I ordered a tamper two weeks ago. So far nothing and no reply to emails.


----------



## Aaron

Where's my batch 4 grinder, Made By Knock?

Edit: received my grinder eventually and I must say it is an impressive one. On top of that Peter offered me a generous compensation for the caused delay.


----------



## Mike mc

Could anyone tell me the email addresse that they were confirming your interest from.i put my name down months ago and think it said batch 5 and have heard nothing since and can't find the email.

Hoping I can search my mailbox by inputting their email addresse


----------



## Mrboots2u

Aaron said:


> Where's my paid batch 4 grinder, Peter Kilpatrick?
> 
> What's going on? Please communicate with us.


Try Charliej secret special friend hotline , he seems to have had some success in getting people some information previously .

If your lucky perhaps peter will see this and get in touch


----------



## 4515

Is it only me thats tempted to create something similar to the Hausgrind but be in a position to supply the demand and wrap a bit of customer service around the offering ?

Demand is clearly there. I would imagine that offering a two week lead time on a comparative product would have 90% of those on the waiting list shifting allegiance to the new kid on the block.

I know all of the counters to this - hes one man in a shed, not a business man - hes a craft man but there doesnt seem to be an end to the delays and lack of communication


----------



## Yes Row

He's probably on his hols again!


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah, I ordered a tamper 2 weeks ago and apart from an automated email confirmation, I have no idea if they have them in stock, if a real human has seen my order, or when I might expect shipment. I'll give it a while as I now know I'm not alone, and I understand that he's a small business with big demand to fulfil, but if it carries on like this for too long I'll have to raise a PayPal issue. He's not the only supplier of 58.35 tampers I'll wager.


----------



## seeq

This box turned up today. Totally forgot what it was as I ordered it weeks ago, bit was very happy with what's inside










Made by knock 58.35mm black and walnut tamper. Fits the VST perfectly!


----------



## reneb

looks beautiful seeq, nice purchase


----------



## Burnzy

Yeah that's a nice tamper seeq


----------



## jeebsy

Burnzy said:


> Yeah that's a nice tamper seeq


x2, it's a cracker


----------



## charris

seeq said:


> This box turned up today. Totally forgot what it was as I ordered it weeks ago, bit was very happy with what's inside
> 
> Made by knock 58.35mm black and walnut tamper. Fits the VST perfectly!


You are very lucky Seeq, I ordered mine and paid in May!!!!!! Sent several emails, no reply... Monday I think it is going to the lawyers (Stupid I know considering the tiny amount, but what do I do?, leave it like this?)...

When did you order and paid for yours?


----------



## seeq

I ordered mine in July. I ordered it knowing it would take some time to arrive. I would have given him two months (longer than I would any other company) and then got a refund through PayPal.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

charris said:


> You are very lucky Seeq, I ordered mine and paid in May!!!!!! Sent several emails, no reply... Monday I think it is going to the lawyers (Stupid I know considering the tiny amount, but what do I do?, leave it like this?)...
> 
> When did you order and paid for yours?


Do a credit card chargeback?


----------



## charris

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Do a credit card chargeback?


Is it possible after 3-4 months?

What about paypal? I really do not remember if I paid using paypal or credit card?


----------



## Mrboots2u

seeq said:


> I ordered mine in July. I ordered it knowing it would take some time to arrive. I would have given him two months (longer than I would any other company) and then got a refund through PayPal.


So he isn't even charging for goods now ..

good business


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Worth exploring the option, you'll spend a disproportionate amount of money on lawyers fees (unless you have one in the family). Clearly he's just forgotten about your order if others are getting theirs.


----------



## charris

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Worth exploring the option, you'll spend a disproportionate amount of money on lawyers fees (unless you have one in the family). Clearly he's just forgotten about your order if others are getting theirs.


Agreed for sure. By lawyering I think just a letter will help me get the tamper. I do not thing he has forgotten, I have sent him three emails so far. He really needs to get organized. I am very fond of supporting him since he does great work but this is getting a bit too much...


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I really think he just deletes all email or maybe emails sent on odd number days are deleted or something? Who the hell knows what system he uses?? Good luck anyway.


----------



## Mrboots2u

System ? That would be a start ...


----------



## Geordie Boy

Credit card companies also take a dim view to people charging cards before goods have been shipped (I think the wording is more before it is available for despatch which gives some extra time for processing, but you wouldn't think that means a couple of months!)


----------



## hotmetal

Agreed. Still not sure whether to just wait it out or raise a PayPal case. I'm all for supporting small guys who make cool stuff, but I don't expect to have to pay, get zero comms, with no way to be sure they are even intending to supply.

At least I know he has (had) them in stock as Seeq's is exactly what I ordered.


----------



## jeebsy

Get your money back through PayPal and put the money'd you'd have spent getting a lawyer to write a letter on a Torr.


----------



## Aaron

Hope I will be responded soon.

Edit: received my grinder eventually and I must say it is an impressive one. On top of that Peter offered me a generous compensation for the caused delay.


----------



## Dylan

I can't believe he gets so many emails and is so busy he can't sit down for an hour a day to answer them.

It just seems like complete disregard for his customers, how he cant see that it will wreck his business in the long run is beyond me.


----------



## AlexCosta

Anyone knows if the 58.35 tamper from Made by Knock will fit the Nuova Simonelli Oscar baskets?


----------



## stevenh

AlexCosta said:


> Anyone knows if the 58.35 tamper from Made by Knock will fit the Nuova Simonelli Oscar baskets?


Fits my Musica baskets fine so should be ok.


----------



## Mrboots2u

How quickly do u need one ?


----------



## El carajillo

Mrboots2u said:


> How quickly do u need one ?


A very pertinent question:good:


----------



## r.bartlett

Just ordered a tamper kit from Knock, are they still painfully slow then?


----------



## Mrboots2u

r.bartlett said:


> Just ordered a tamper kit from Knock, are they still painfully slow then?


Variable would be a fair answer


----------



## Drewster

r.bartlett said:


> Just ordered a tamper kit from Knock, are they still painfully slow then?


Maybe you could let us know?

In a couple of months


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Variable would be a fair answer


Looking at this thread some recently got there's in say in a few days. Some not at all.


----------



## r.bartlett

Will do. I did email them some time ago regarding a hand grinder but never got a response :-/


----------



## charris

I am sending him my last email now and then I will try to get the money back.


----------



## hotmetal

Got back from a weekend away to find a card from the post office. I can only think that this is my tamper, yay! I think that's about 3-4 weeks, but of course as it's bank holiday the post office is shut, so will be another week.


----------



## Dylan

2-4 weeks is still absurd for a UK seller, but atleast you didn't order a Hausgrind.


----------



## AlexCosta

thanks stevenh, I have ordered the tamper with the mat and 21g strada basket.

I'm hoping the 21g basket will fit the Oscar portafilter.

I made the order today and will post here how it went.


----------



## Beanben

Are the guys at made by knock usually pretty good at replying to email or has anyone else had problems getting hold of them?

i really want to change my order but can't get in contact!

is this a normal occurrence?

cheers

ben


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Communication has been an ongoing issue, to say the least.


----------



## jeebsy

Communication is horrendous, that's one of Knock's USPs


----------



## Blackstone

and the only reason i have not made a purchase to date


----------



## hotmetal

Got my tamper today, hurrah! Too late to try it now though, but 58.35 seems a good fit into an empty VST 18g. Tomorrow morning will be the maiden voyage.

I got the black/walnut one. Looks kinda cool, but a bit industrial compared to my chrome 58mm. It's also ~50g lighter at 314g. Not quite a work of art looks-wise but I'm not bothered about that. It appears well made and the handle is nice. A few scratches/imperfections on the black finish and the top of the handle. No biggie though, if it makes tamping easier without all that NSEW business I'll be chuffed.

Excuse the crap pics, using my Tesco tablet!


----------



## Beanben

Does anybody have another way to contact someone from made by knock as I have literally heard nothing from them for almost a week. and I have sent them 2 messages through there website!

cheers

Ben


----------



## Daren

Beanben said:


> I have literally heard nothing from them for almost a week


You'll be lucky to hear anything at all - it's the Knock way. It arrives when it arrives unfortunately.

The knock motto should be "great products, crap communications"


----------



## charris

IF it arrives, it arrives when it arrives


----------



## Milanski

hotmetal said:


> Got my tamper today, hurrah! Too late to try it now though, but 58.35 seems a good fit into an empty VST 18g. Tomorrow morning will be the maiden voyage.
> 
> I got the black/walnut one. Looks kinda cool, but a bit industrial compared to my chrome 58mm. It's also ~50g lighter at 314g. Not quite a work of art looks-wise but I'm not bothered about that. It appears well made and the handle is nice. A few scratches/imperfections on the black finish and the top of the handle. No biggie though, if it makes tamping easier without all that NSEW business I'll be chuffed.


Looking good, really like the dark wood/black base combo.

I've found the only way to avoid the NSEW thing is to use a curved base tamper so that you can tamp directly onto the mound. Doing that with a flat tamper always results in doughnut extractions for me.


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds painful! Puns aside I'll look out for that. I'm not sure it's possible to go NSEW with a tamper that fits si tight in the basket. I could try nutating but wouldn't that be the opposite of a curved tamper, i.e. compress the edges?

I do quite like the walnut/black look, it's unusual. It looks really good on the knock website. There was some talk of the black coating being harder than Superman after a night on red bull and vodka but mine had some scratches when I took it out of the box so not that convincing! To be honest I ordered it because it was the right size and was a few quid cheaper than normal. I took this to mean he had plenty in stock so I thought it might be less of a wait! Anyway, it's nice to use and better than my 58 so


----------



## r.bartlett

arrived today all good


----------



## AlexCosta

Got my Tamper Friday - it took 10 days to arrive after my order and as you all know communication is zero with MBK. On the positive side quality is very good and I'm very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## 7877

AlexCosta said:


> Got my Tamper Friday - it took 10 days to arrive after my order and as you all know communication is zero with MBK. On the positive side quality is very good and I'm very pleased with my purchase.


Had to search the forum to find this out, been a week since I ordered and nothing.....contacted via website yesterday but no reply.

so I guess I have to be patient or is it worth giving them a call?

i ordered a heft 58.3 for my newly acquired VST basket by the way.

cheers


----------



## c_squared

Best to just be patient. I don't think people have much joy when they try and contact him. Just to balance this out, the finished product is well worth the wait!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Here is the latest update on hausgrind dates.

Seems like 100 black ALU will be made shortly. Unfilled batch orders will be offered first dibs then these will go to the web shop.

http://www.madebyknock.com/handgrind-grinders.html


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Here is the latest update on hausgrind dates.
> 
> Seems like 100 black ALU will be made shortly. *Unfilled batch orders will be offered first dibs* then these will go to the web shop.
> 
> http://www.madebyknock.com/handgrind-grinders.html


Sorry Boots? Does this imply that they are not fulfilling earlier orders but offering these instead?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> Sorry Boots? Does this imply that they are not fulfilling earlier orders but offering these instead?


Firstly any update is good news, as it seems they have been beavering away

I have no insider info , and am only relating what's on the site but

I read it as saying

that existing per orders will get first dibs in these alu ones , these seem to be ready , if you wish to stick with a wooden one that you preordered then these will be ready as soon as possible- and I presume some of this is dependant on how many people opt to swap over to the ready made alu ones , but I inferred that they look like they are concentrating on the alu ones for the short term ,as they also seem to be having a retail outlet .

I'd say message Knock but.....

"NEW FOR AUTUMN 2014

100 black anodized aluminium hausgrinds (£130 + p&p) are now being built (18th-25th september). available in the last week of september / first week october.

see below for details

NB - those already registered for batch releases will shortly be offered first refusal on these before the remaining stock will be offered via the webshop.

subsequent batches of grinders will be available from our webshop in mid-late october, restocking regularly for websales thereafter.

wood bodied hausgrinds will be available from the website as soon as we can ensure production rates can meet the outstanding demand - for the moment the hausgrind will be available primarily for websales in anodized aluminium. "


----------



## Drewster

Thanks Boots

Business as usual for Knock I suppose...... :-(


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> Thanks Boots
> 
> Business as usual for Knock I suppose...... :-(


Well they've made some grinders and told people about it

That could qualify as progress

Just might not be the ones people initially wanted


----------



## Aaron

*Update on my part*:

My batch 4 Hausgrind arrived a few weeks ago. The brews I am getting from it are excellent. It is my first time that I'm clearly able to taste bean-specific, labeled flavor notes.

In retrospect, I feel that I wasted a lot of money with the Hario Skerton. The grind is just that inconsistent and I guess that my brews have earlier been simultaneously underdeveloped and over-extracted.

Peter apologised for the slight delay as well and on top of that offered me a compensation.

All in all, I am really impressed by the grinder.


----------



## 7877

Getting a bit twitchy as almost 3 weeks and no sign of the tamper I ordered. I contacted them a couple of times via email. Anyone have a phone number for Knock?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sibling Chris said:


> Getting a bit twitchy as almost 3 weeks and no sign of the tamper I ordered. I contacted them a couple of times via email. Anyone have a phone number for Knock?


Try Charlie secret knock


----------



## Daren

Sibling Chris said:


> Getting a bit twitchy as almost 3 weeks and no sign of the tamper I ordered. I contacted them a couple of times via email. Anyone have a phone number for Knock?


It's normal service - don't worry. It'll turn up eventually


----------



## 7877

Mrboots2u said:


> Try Charlie secret knock


Huh?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

If I ordered a Hausgrind now, what do you think my wait would be?

Obviously I'd be banking on using the "Knock of Charlie" at some point. Sounds like Top trumps gaming card!


----------



## Daren

They were talking of stocking the black metal ones so they could be delivered off the shelf. Maybe not too long "if" they are true to their word > http://www.madebyknock.com/handgrind-grinders.html


----------



## Geordie Boy

He's due to announce shops that will sell them from stock (I.e. walk-up sales) might be worth waiting to see who they are and just get it from them?


----------



## 7877

Tamper finally arrived today, took 4 weeks in the end.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Sibling Chris said:


> Tamper finally arrived today, took 4 weeks in the end.


Mine took about the same time.

Sadly the packaging wasn't finished off very well. Without a piece of tape holding it together the cardboard tube came apart, the tamper came out, the bubble wrap fell off and it traveled though the postal system protected by nothing more than a thin plastic bag which resulted in a small dink in the edge of the tamper.


----------



## andypiggins

I'd been on the waiting list for the walnut Hausgrind and got an e-mail offering me an opportunity to get one of the first black anodised aluminium versions. I went for it straight away, paid and got a confirmation e-mail. Nothing since then. Same story with the "Mr Stone's Birthday Offer" combo of a Strada basket, tamper and mat. No response to polite chaser e-mails thus far either. From what I'm reading here, that's fairly normal... Do people usually get despatch confirmation e-mails, or do the items just arrive in the post?


----------



## Neill

Looking on the insta feed there's a batch of these about to be sent.


----------



## drude

I seem to recall getting a PayPal despatch email in the past from Knock


----------



## Slartibartfast

Item just arrived in the post for me, no further emails after the initial auto response.


----------



## Mike mc

Slartibartfast said:


> Item just arrived in the post for me, no further emails after the initial auto response.


Hausgrind?


----------



## Slartibartfast

No, that was just the "Mr Stone's Birthday Offer".


----------



## Orangertange

Neill said:


> Looking on the insta feed there's a batch of these about to be sent.


grinder Ali or wood?

(just ordered one about a week ago, could get lucky)

haha


----------



## Neill

Orangertange said:


> grinder Ali or wood?
> 
> (just ordered one about a week ago, could get lucky)
> 
> haha


Ali.


__
http://instagr.am/p/ujfhtJAyv9/


----------



## c_c

I ordered the Mr.stones birthday offer a couple of months ago. I got a confirmation mail after placing order but no other communication. Items were delivered 1week later with no issues so there is hope! Tamper is good quality and I've no complaints.


----------



## truegrace

Gonna order the same bundle I think rather than buying a basket and tamper separately, and like the conker handle!


----------



## hotmetal

My tamper took about a month to arrive. I'd almost forgotten what it was when I got the inevitable red 'sorry you were out' card through the door. It arrived ok though, no issues with packaging or damage. Glad I bought it but glad I didn't order a grinder!


----------



## andypiggins

I got a message from Peter yesterday apologising for the lack of comms. Sounds like he's been really busy getting the Hausgrinds ready. He's said that my order will be posted today, so fingers crossed that I can finally chuck my rubbish plastic tamper away at the weekend!


----------



## MStambo

Poor (none existent) customer service. I'm in my third week of waiting for delivery, I have sent two emails enquiring about my order and I've had zero response. Not acceptable.


----------



## jeebsy

MStambo said:


> Poor (none existent) customer service. I'm in my third week of waiting for delivery, I have sent two emails enquiring about my order and I've had zero response. Not acceptable.


Four weeks seems about average, hold out a bit longer. Peter has indicated he's really busy with Hausgrinds just now (which isn't an excuse)


----------



## Mrboots2u

People , do you read this thread before ordering?

If you order from knock there will be potentially long waits and no communication.

Its been like this on and off for a couple of years. Why you expect it to change? Accept that if you want a knock product this is the service you get.

If this potential service isn't acceptable , go elsewhere

I'm not defending this as a level of service but to be surprised about it when this thread is littered with examples of it seems pointless


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/barista-kit-tampers

Saw these for the first time last night if anyone wants a knock but doesn't want to wait


----------



## Neill

He seems to have been flat out getting a big batch of hausgrinds plus a few feldgrinds ready for cup North.


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/barista-kit-tampers
> 
> Saw these for the first time last night if anyone wants a knock but doesn't want to wait


Or http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-dear-green-coffee-tamper

Or http://www.steampunkcoffee.co.uk/product/steampunk-tamper/


----------



## Mike mc

MStambo said:


> Poor (none existent) customer service. I'm in my third week of waiting for delivery, I have sent two emails enquiring about my order and I've had zero response. Not acceptable.


I'm in same boat awaiting a hausgrind.i knew this would be the case thou when ordering that they wouldn't dispatch when supposed to.im hoping he has some available at cup North


----------



## Neill

Mike mc said:


> I'm in same boat awaiting a hausgrind.i knew this would be the case thou when ordering that they wouldn't dispatch when supposed to.im hoping he has some available at cup North


He seems to have a big batch ready for cup North. Think that's what's kept him busy.


----------



## Mike mc

Neill said:


> He seems to have a big batch ready for cup North. Think that's what's kept him busy.


Shame he didn't fulfil web orders first


----------



## Neill

Mike mc said:


> Shame he didn't fulfil web orders first


Again tho, this is normal pattern for him. Seem to remember a similar thing with that coffee show in London.


----------



## Mike mc

Neill said:


> Again tho, this is normal pattern for him. Seem to remember a similar thing with that coffee show in London.


If I don't get one on Saturday then hopefully by christmas lol


----------



## Neill

Mike mc said:


> If I don't get one on Saturday then hopefully by christmas lol


If it's any consolation, it will be worth the wait!


----------



## andypiggins

I finally got my Hausgrind a few days back. It was worth the wait - it's a beautifully made thing and works brilliantly. No sign of the tamper/basket/mat bundle yet, but I'll just remain patient and carry on making brewed for the time being!


----------



## espressotechno

526 posts on this ! What a way to run a business (oxymoron ?) Unicorn horns must be easier to buy.


----------



## hotmetal

I've always fancied a unicorn horn handled tamper with an Unobtanium base but I can't find one in 58.35&#8230;

;-)


----------



## Daren

hotmetal said:


> I've always fancied a unicorn horn handled tamper with an Unobtanium base but I can't find one in 58.35&#8230;
> 
> ;-)


Not sure I fancy a pink tamper









It'd look like a sex toy


----------



## Yes Row

I think the old adage

"Caveat emptor "

Remains order of the day with MBK


----------



## hotmetal

To be fair, it seems that people are happy with the merch when it eventually arrives, and I've not heard of people never getting the stuff they order. But it does seem a bit as if you have to 'fire and forget'. It's no good if you're in a hurry, and you'll wait just as long for a reply as for the order. That said, I suppose he's a victim of his own success and is struggling to meet demand. I'd rather have him get stuff made than spend hours replying to all the emails. But yes not ideal as you really just pay and pray.


----------



## MStambo

Four weeks now since I placed my order, no reply to two emails. Maybe that's why the bundle was called 'Mr Stones birthday offer' ... Going to be having candles soon!


----------



## Beanosaurus

MStambo said:


> Four weeks now since I placed my order, no reply to two emails. Maybe that's why the bundle was called 'Mr Stones birthday offer' ... Going to be having candles soon!


Sounds like standard procedure, it'll eventually come (via a Bells fuelled carrier pigeon I believe)...


----------



## jeebsy

Beanosaurus said:


> Sounds like standard procedure, it'll eventually come (via a Bells fuelled carrier pigeon I believe)...


Not a famous grouse?


----------



## charris

There is nothing fair to be said about this company. Mistakes happen but I have sent several emails to him and completed the form on the website. Tamper ordered on the 20/05/14, six months is quite long I think.

If anybody knows Peter or knows how to contact please let me know.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Go through paypal or your card company

5 months is longer than id left it .


----------



## Beanosaurus

charris said:


> There is nothing fair to be said about this company. Mistakes happen but I have sent several emails to him and completed the form on the website. Tamper ordered on the 20/05/14, six months is quite long I think.


The carrier pigeon might have already landed in Cyprus but got hooked on the Ouzo...


----------



## MStambo

charris said:


> There is nothing fair to be said about this company. Mistakes happen but I have sent several emails to him and completed the form on the website. Tamper ordered on the 20/05/14, six months is quite long I think.
> 
> If anybody knows Peter or knows how to contact please let me know.


He is a member of this forum, name Sneakymagic. Last active one week ago, I've sent him a pm tonight. Also email address is [email protected], sent an email there also.

Hope this helps.

Martin.


----------



## MStambo

MStambo said:


> Poor (none existent) customer service. I'm in my third week of waiting for delivery, I have sent two emails enquiring about my order and I've had zero response. Not acceptable.


still no delivery and no communication, what a poor way to run a business. I'm doing a charge back.


----------



## Bigpikle

I'm only 8 days waiting for a Heft but already starting to think I'm in the black hole of waiting and no service, so will give it until next weekend and if there is no communication or product then get a refund and go elsewhere. Would be good to be able to support a small business if possible but my patience is not unlimited....


----------



## 4515

Did Peter get his coffee beans to market ? Just had a look on his web site and there are none on there. Maybe this is one of the products that will be sold through his kaffination company


----------



## Bob_McBob

The second round of 20 Feldgrinds is sold out now. It sounds like shipped the first round of 10 pretty quickly. That is a positive change I suppose. Did he ship the paid web orders for black Hausgrinds yet?

The whole way Peter is operating is so bizarre and unpredictable. People are frequently complaining about unfulfilled orders and asking if the company is still in business on Facebook and not getting replies.


----------



## 4515

Still operating according to companies house


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Still operating according to companies house


Still showing 2 feldgrinds available as of this afternoon

There is no point complaining about service with knock after three years this thread hasnt changed .

It is what it is , if people are under any illusion it will be different for " them " then I don't understand why...


----------



## MStambo

Mrboots2u said:


> Still showing 2 feldgrinds available as of this afternoon
> 
> There is no point complaining about service with knock after three years this thread hasnt changed .
> 
> It is what it is , if people are under any illusion it will be different for " them " then I don't understand why...


Sorry, i disagree. This guy is operating his business very poorly. I was unaware of how he ran his business before I placed my order, it's quite simply disgraceful.


----------



## Daren

MStambo said:


> Sorry, i disagree. This guy is operating his business very poorly. I was unaware of how he ran his business before I placed my order, it's quite simply disgraceful.


I don't think anyone disagrees with you, what Boots is saying is it's been this way since day 1. All the complaining in the world won't make any difference. Go in with your eyes open. You will get a great product eventually, you won't get it quickly, you won't get a response from any form of communication


----------



## jeebsy

Like moving to Scotland then moaning about the rain.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MStambo said:


> Sorry, i disagree. This guy is operating his business very poorly. I was unaware of how he ran his business before I placed my order, it's quite simply disgraceful.


That's what these threads are for to be able to get some opinion on services products and delivery.

I wasn't disagreeing with you, i am surprised the level of service is a surprise to you given the consistent feedback on here


----------



## Orangertange

Just regrettably cancelled my order, which is a shame, had really good communication from peter just over a year ago when looking for a knock box, but guess he's overwhelmed,

the thing that really ticked me off is that he was selling them at cup north without fulfilling his orders

never-mind quite happy with my major for brew any away, now let's see if he acts on a paypal dispute


----------



## 7493

Ordered around a month ago. the 'Birthday deal' No communication whatsoever and credit card debited already. Nothing I wasn't expecting of course but what a way to run a business! I'm appalled.


----------



## Bigpikle

coming up 3 weeks on my Heft order and no news. Emailed several times and no response as expected. Will give it 1 more week while I'm away and then raise a dispute and order elsewhere. I need a tamper and cant wait forever.... I wanted to give them a chance and took a chance on ordering despite the feedback here, but at the end of the day there's only so much we can put up with.


----------



## 7493

Ordered on 23rd of October. Order acknowledged and payment taken. Still nothing. Just as well I'm patient...


----------



## Neill

Anyone seen the olive wood hausgrind he has in eBay. It's a real beauty.


----------



## Orangertange

Well escalated the despute yesterday, and got a email back from paypal with a a tracking number, looks like it was shipped today







so maybe I will get my grinder after all, just a shame I had to let go this far, would have been happy with just a generic automatic email at the start, saying something like "thank you for your order, and sorry due to high demand expect your grinder in six to eight weeks" honestl how hard can that be,

instead only thing I've heard is from PayPal, really not good and not hard to sort out,


----------



## truecksuk

Chaps, I ordered a tamper around a week and a half ago and it still hasn't arrived. Typical behaviour from madebyknock. They're not even replying to emails!

Anyone else had bad experiences with them?


----------



## Mrboots2u

truecksuk said:


> Chaps, I ordered a tamper around a week and a half ago and it still hasn't arrived. Typical behaviour from madebyknock. They're not even replying to emails!
> 
> Anyone else had bad experiences with them?


hi moved post over to here

unfortunately there are 14 pages on here the cast majority of which are of similar experiences


----------



## truecksuk

oh dear i wish i hadn't paid for it... I really need a tamper!! had enough of the silly plastic rubbish!


----------



## Glenn

Popping a text off to Peter to see if he can provide an update


----------



## truecksuk

I'm not really prepared to wait another week







at least they could update their site to say they're not taking orders.

scandalous


----------



## 7493

I was expecting the wait although it does seem excessive and the lack of communication. I'm more upset by him taking the money up front.


----------



## TonyW

This may not make you guys feel any better, but I've had a tamper and grinder from MBK and, although delivery was slower than expected and communications poor, I've been delighted by the quality of the product when it does eventually arrive.


----------



## FixB

Just to share my recent experience: I ordered the 13th of november a tamper from Made Bu Knock (with other small accessories). I've sent emails since to try to get some info on when they planned to deliver it and am still waiting for an answer. It kind of reassures me to see I'm not the only one


----------



## jeebsy

truecksuk said:


> at least they could update their site to say they're not taking orders.


they are taking (their time with) orders, pretty much everyone gets their stuff eventually


----------



## oop north

I am losing patience after four weeks ... He promised me to my face (cup North) and in an email that he would post within a week but no...

beginning to to feel he is either disastrously disorganised or just holds customers in complete contempt


----------



## jeebsy

Given the quality of his products i'd say it's the former


----------



## truecksuk

Glenn said:


> Popping a text off to Peter to see if he can provide an update


Any reply from him, Glenn?


----------



## fatboyslim

Anyone know the current Feldgrind situation? I'm looking to order one as a Christmas present but thinking its probably too late?

Massively appreciate if anyone knows whats going on with these grinders and web sales as I'm out of the loop.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

As a xmas present I'd give it a miss t you want to give it on xmas day

Tim ( Oop north ) hasn't had an order dispatched form cup north yet

Given that when you order one there doesn't seem to be a way of getting feedback on how the order is progressing or a timescale for when it will arrive .....

As always , if your happy to wait an unspecified amount of time to get one then order away , if you expect anything in terms of traditional communication and levels of service or timescales then don't order one .

This isn't me being sarky or critical , it's just the way it is and the way knock operates ...order it , it may come at some point , before Xmas unlikely

Caveat is I don't know if there are any coffee retailers lees keeping these on the shelf


----------



## fatboyslim

Thanks Boots, such a shame he didn't try to stockpile in the build up to Christmas. The feldgrind really is a brilliant Christmas gift!


----------



## Mrboots2u

fatboyslim said:


> Thanks Boots, such a shame he didn't try to stockpile in the build up to Christmas. The feldgrind really is a brilliant Christmas gift!


He may well have for all we know , again not sarcasm just being honest

Website says dispatch 3-5 days after payment but this clearly isn't the case given anecdotal reports from other forum members .

Previously the website was showing " stock or an amount available " , it now no longer is ....

So There is no way of telling !

Use the contact us function see if you get a reply


----------



## Bigpikle

Tried 'contact us' and guess what....he didn't


----------



## baconrolls

I ordered and paid on 22nd October. What annoys me is he says he has stock, which is why I ordered, but then you hear nothing. I've opened a dispute with Paypal. So far no response. The website says he will be selling at the Glasgow Coffee festival on Saturday. I hope someone enjoys the grinder I have clearly paid for.


----------



## jeebsy

fatboyslim said:


> Anyone know the current Feldgrind situation? I'm looking to order one as a Christmas present but thinking its probably too late?
> 
> Massively appreciate if anyone knows whats going on with these grinders and web sales as I'm out of the loop.
> 
> Thanks.


If he has them on Saturday Icould buy one and post it to you


----------



## Neill

He said on instagram that a batch of 15 feldgrinds left yesterday.


----------



## Bob_McBob

On Instagram he said he's holding back the remaining Feldgrind stock for 2014 for the Glasgow Coffee Festival, and everything left will be posted for sale on 7 Dec. I wouldn't expect it to be shipped earlier than a couple of weeks after you order at best, so Christmas is really iffy unless you want to give a card with a photo of the grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u

baconrolls said:


> I ordered and paid on 22nd October. What annoys me is he says he has stock, which is why I ordered, but then you hear nothing. I've opened a dispute with Paypal. So far no response. The website says he will be selling at the Glasgow Coffee festival on Saturday. I hope someone enjoys the grinder I have clearly paid for.


That's really shite


----------



## 7493

Rob666 said:


> Ordered on 23rd of October. Order acknowledged and payment taken. Still nothing. Just as well I'm patient...


Emailed yesterday - no response. If nothing by tomorrow Paypal dispute here we come...


----------



## Orangertange

Well looks like mine arrived today although I haven't picked it up yet, Yey

only took two month and and escalating a dispute,


----------



## baconrolls

My contact with PayPal has elicited a response! A Royal Mail, special delivery tracking number. No apology or other comments. So should arrive tomorrow. Must create so much unnecessary extra work for them to work this way.


----------



## FixB

It's also a way to make sure that most of their customers will never buy again from them, even if the product is perfect!


----------



## Neill

Bob_McBob said:


> On Instagram he said he's holding back the remaining Feldgrind stock for 2014 for the Glasgow Coffee Festival, and everything left will be posted for sale on 7 Dec. I wouldn't expect it to be shipped earlier than a couple of weeks after you order at best, so Christmas is really iffy unless you want to give a card with a photo of the grinder.


Was that not the hausgrind.


----------



## FixB

For info, I opened a dispute in Paypal asking for a refund... And got a refund within the next couple of hours.

If you think that I sent four or five emails before that, just to get info and never got any reply... Oh well.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Neill said:


> Was that not the hausgrind.


Both the Feldgrind and the black alu Hausgrind, as well as some hybrid wooden models if they don't sell at the festival.


----------



## Bigpikle

I posted contact details for MBK last night but it appears to have been removed....so

I recommend people leave their reviews on http://www.trustpilot.com so anyone can see what its like to try and do business with MBK and make an educated decision.


----------



## jeebsy

Bigpikle said:


> I posted contact details for MBK last night but it appears to have been removed....so
> 
> I recommend people leave their reviews on http://www.trustpilot.com so anyone can see what its like to try and do business with MBK and make an educated decision.


If people feel they've waited too long and open a dispute they'll get Peter's contact details themselves. They shouldn't be posted on a public forum without his consent.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bigpikle said:


> I posted contact details for MBK last night but it appears to have been removed....so
> 
> I recommend people leave their reviews on http://www.trustpilot.com so anyone can see what its like to try and do business with MBK and make an educated decision.


 the post was removed as it included a personal phone number for said person .

There is also plenty of feedback on here for members to appraise before ordering


----------



## 7493

I've just opened a dispute asking for delivery. We'll see...


----------



## Bigpikle

jeebsy said:


> If people feel they've waited too long and open a dispute they'll get Peter's contact details themselves. They shouldn't be posted on a public forum without his consent.





Mrboots2u said:


> the post was removed as it included a personal phone number for said person .
> 
> There is also plenty of feedback on here for members to appraise before ordering


I get that but those were just the details that appear on the paypal email confirming payment, so they're not exactly private info as they are his business contact details.

I agree there is plenty of info on here for members to see but I seriously doubt that many people look here before ordering - just check above to see people saying they ordered before looking here.

Caveat emptor as always - I use Trustpilot all the time if I'm buying somewhere not well known and I'm sure its saved me loads of grief over the last few years.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I would always advice a quick search on here to get some real feedback on any supplier before people are ordering from them .

I can't recommend doing this enough, and its one of the benefits the forum can bring for its members .

As ever if you're happy to wait an unspecified time for a product them go ahead and order , caveat being there will be no communication from knock after the order is placed . If want something in a rush or for a specific date , then this isn't the company to be expecting that from..


----------



## Yes Row

Vote with your feet/money.

If he doesn't get any orders he will have time to appraise his appalling business model.

Based on this thread, i wouldn't give him the time of day let alone my order...no matter how good the product may be


----------



## Orangertange

Yey got it...will post the unboxing in the "what the postie brought" thread later,


----------



## Bigpikle

started my dispute today as well so hopefully I'll end up with one shortly as well, or a full refund?


----------



## baconrolls

My Hausgrind arrived this morning. Excellent, well made product. Spare o-rings and instructions included. Would have happily waited for delivery if I'd been told the truth at the beginning. Just a great shame about the appalling service.


----------



## Orangertange

What's the spare o-ring and institutions about? dindn't get any off that stuff


----------



## oop north

baconrolls said:


> My Hausgrind arrived this morning. Excellent, well made product. Spare o-rings and instructions included. Would have happily waited for delivery if I'd been told the truth at the beginning. Just a great shame about the appalling service.


Mine just arrived this morning, too. Not opened yet but (although it is tempting to wait four weeks before posting that I have received it) thought i should post this as soon as I got it


----------



## baconrolls

Orangertange said:


> What's the spare o-ring and institutions about? dindn't get any off that stuff


O-ring goes under the dial knob. The other where the two halves of the body join. The instructions tell you how to use it. ;-)


----------



## Orangertange

Dam didn't get them, grrrrr, and fat lot off chance in getting hold peter, what do they do? There's one already inset in the bottom off the grinder part, but nothing under theDial


----------



## Neill

Orangertange said:


> Dam didn't get them, grrrrr, and fat lot off chance in getting hold peter, what do they do? There's one already inset in the bottom off the grinder part, but nothing under theDial


I think he stopped giving the larger o rings out or at least the variable sizes. That was incase you needed to go smaller or bigger with the wood. Someone did have this issue with theirs recently. Think they emailed and got a set went. Check the hausgrind thread.


----------



## Orangertange

Arhh I see, mine is Ali so may not need them


----------



## Mike mc

Peter forgot to put mine in the box at cup north.he sent them next day recorded delivery thou once I emailed

I purchased some spares aswell online so could always send you a few if no joy getting hold of peter


----------



## Orangertange

So do I need them for the Ali version?


----------



## Mike mc

Orangertange said:


> So do I need them for the Ali version?


Underneath the dial yes.i have some spares do you want me to post a couple?


----------



## Orangertange

If could that'll be great, and probably much easyer than going through the official channels,

One last thing are all has grinds tested before dispatch? just that mine had a few grinds in it when it arrived


----------



## Mike mc

Orangertange said:


> If could that'll be great, and probably much easyer than going through the official channels,
> 
> One last thing are all has grinds tested before dispatch? just that mine had a few grinds in it when it arrived


Pm me address and and I will post some monday morn for you.

Not sure if they are all tested


----------



## Orangertange

Cheer for that, just heading out but will do, but what are they for? Do they hold the fail tighter?


----------



## Mike mc

Orangertange said:


> Cheer for that, just heading out but will do, but what are they for? Do they hold the fail tighter?


I think it's just to hold the dial in position better.less chance of the setting changing whilst in use


----------



## drude

Mike mc said:


> I think it's just to hold the dial in position better.less chance of the setting changing whilst in use


Yes. I have a walnut Hausgrind with no small o ring and it's not an issue. However, I bought an alu one for work and it was a total pain using it without the ring fitted - the grind kept changing during grinding. Thankfully the alu one came with a couple of them. Not really sure why the variety in materials make such difference when it comes to needing one or not.


----------



## Cast Iron

Just a quick note to say I ordered a tamper from MBK 3 weeks ago and it arrived today. Its a lovely thing and given the price it is well worth the wait imho.


----------



## Bigpikle

well my Paypal dispute seems to have also helped as while I still haven't even had the common decency of a reply to all my emails to Knock, Paypal have told me I have a tracking number now. Maybe this will actually lead to a delivery at last?


----------



## Orangertange

It did with mine, goodluck


----------



## Liam

I really didn't want to go through PayPal as I knew there would be a wait, but it seems that via Instagram he has shipped the Feldgrind (although I haven't received mine).

Those who have gone through PayPal to get a response have you escalated it to PayPal. I've tried to contact Peter through PayPal but it says he's unavailable and PayPal will decide the outcome.

Is this what everyone else has done to get results?


----------



## baconrolls

I opened a dispute with Paypal then the only response I got from Peter was a tracking number. The Hausgrind arrived a few days later. If no response I would have escalated the dispute for Paypal to intervene.


----------



## 7493

Paypal escalated mine without waiting for a response from Peter. They are now giving him until the 15th of December to respond and if he doesn't, Paypal will decide the issue.


----------



## baconrolls

Rob666 said:


> Paypal escalated mine without waiting for a response from Peter. They are now giving him until the 15th of December to respond and if he doesn't, Paypal will decide the issue.


Perhaps they were getting concerned about the quantity of disputes?


----------



## Bigpikle

I got nothing from Knock so used the dispute process in Paypal. I had to type in my issue and submit it. I then only had an email from Paypal a few days later with a tracking number in it - nothing direct from Peter and nothing to say there had been any escalation etc.

I have today seen on RM tracking that a delivery was attempted, so hopefully my wife will collect it later.


----------



## 7493

Likewise! Just received a tracking number from PayPal. Let's hope it turns up! What a way to run a business...


----------



## Bigpikle

well mine arrived today - damaged









2 obvious but very shallow scratches. Not sure if I can arsed to complain. Probably be Dec 2015 before I hear back...


----------



## Bigpikle

If Knock sold beans at least you wouldnt have to worry about resting them - might be more helpful to dust them....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok let's try and keep this to genuine feedback on stuff ordered , delivered , not delivered etc as opposed to general criticism on all and sundry aspects of the business ...( yes I am pot , meet kettle , I have been guilty of this too ) . Purpose of these threads is to make people aware of the service and product quality from suppliers ...keeping them vaguely on track helps people get to the more recent information quickly ...

Cheers


----------



## 7493

22nd October order just arrived. It would appear that the best way to get stuff from Knock is to open a Paypal dispute!


----------



## lajos88

Feldgrind: Order 10th November (first batch), arrived 10th December (originally shipped on 17th November, shipment issue, re-shipped 2nd December), no Paypal dispute, fortunately no need for it.


----------



## Canto73

Like Rob above, my 24 October order was delivered yesterday, six days after opening a PayPal dispute. Should have done that earlier. Upgrading from a Porlex, so have high hopes...


----------



## Zakalwe

Not sure why a retailer like this deserves ANY business IMHO.


----------



## lajos88

Zakalwe said:


> Not sure why a retailer like this deserves ANY business IMHO.


Due to final products? If there is no demand there is no business. With MBK demand is constantly higher than supply,

and surprise is, in paralel he also develops the new products e.g. Feldgrind. This only increases demand.

People are willing to put their money in a "risk" even if they are aware of the situation, I did as well







. However it is less risk than any lottery, with MBK you have a high probability you will receive it finaly and will be happy with it.


----------



## 4515

I know its all been said before but if you create a demand you should be able to fulfil it. One man band, shedmen, hand made etc. are no excuse for a total disregard of customer service.

I'm sure that Peter designs the products with the the customer in mind, otherwise there would be no point in creating the products as there would be no market for them. After spending so much time selecting components, proto-typing and then creating the final product, why would you then offer such poor customer service ?

If he is a designer with no interest in selling the products then employ somebody who has that passion. The demand is there but the desire to supply the demand appears to be non existent.

He has the products to build a very successful business but his attitude to customer satisfaction will stifle that potential.


----------



## Yes Row

MBK customer service is undefendable, on any level.

However, if you are aware of the appalling service level and still go ahead and order then more fool you if you become dissatisfied


----------



## MStambo

Rob666 said:


> 22nd October order just arrived. It would appear that the best way to get stuff from Knock is to open a Paypal dispute!


12th October for me and goods not arrived and emails unanswered. A fine idea for the Paypal dispute, just done that, cheers.


----------



## lajos88

I'm wondering when will the Paypal block MBK's account for too many disputes.....


----------



## andypiggins

Paypal dispute for me too. I'm hoping that I'll just get a refund as I got fed up with waiting and bought everything I needed from Bella Barista instead. Great communication from them and they threw in a couple of bags of their Gaslight blend to make up for a two-day delay in despatching the order (their supply of tampers hadn't come in). Customer service isn't difficult - surely all Knock need is a part-time admin assistant to take care of the customer-facing part of the business and allow Peter and co to concentrate on the engineering that they clearly do so well.


----------



## lajos88

Walnut Hausgrinds on stock (4 available, out of originally 9 listed)







, anyone of the waiting guys informed?


----------



## lajos88

lajos88 said:


> Walnut Hausgrinds on stock (4 available, out of originally 9 listed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , anyone of the waiting guys informed?


Sold out


----------



## MStambo

Paypal dispute upheld, my money is refunded


----------



## Daren

More Hausgrinds available if you're after one.... http:// http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291345484892&alt=web


----------



## Coffee Dog

I've just tried to order a tamper and I couldn't see any options to pay via paypal !


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee Dog said:


> I've just tried to order a tamper and I couldn't see any options to pay via paypal !


Interesting

Tried a dummy order too looked like card only ,,or that's all I could see

Stuff sold on eBay needs a paypal,account though ( which he is doing )

So who knows ,.,.


----------



## RazorliteX

Hmm.. I was about to order but judging by the clip of the web site I had second thoughts - decided to check here instead. Glad I did, it looks like the feedback at the moment isn't great as it looks like they are struggling with demand ala "growing pains". Still, its good to hear they are legit as the website doesn't do it any favours. I could do a better job with a pack of crayons - blind folded.


----------



## Steve7

Go on then

Joking apart they do sell out every run, so not sure it's their main concern at he moment.


----------



## Steve7

Anyone know why they are offline and have been all week?


----------



## Daren

Steve7 said:


> Anyone know why they are offline and have been all week?


That's a little worrying!

He posted a couple of days ago on instagram - It might be worth trying to message him though that (try a comment on his last picture) http://instagram.com/madebyknock/


----------



## Steve7

Not worried, just curious as I was watching out for the latest batch.

I don't have social media. Life is too short. Was just hoping it wasn't my browser and just me who couldn't get access!


----------



## RazorliteX

I take it when you order and pay the delivery fee they walk down from Edinburgh to hand deliver it, more than a week later (5 in stock at the time) I'm still waiting.


----------



## jeebsy

A week is nothing. Sit down, make yourself comfortable and enjoy the rest of your wait.


----------



## RazorliteX

jeebsy said:


> A week is nothing. Sit down, make yourself comfortable and enjoy the rest of your wait.


Oh ye of little faith - it arrived today!


----------



## Phil104

Astonishing - all the stars and all the planets must have been aligned for you.


----------



## RazorliteX

Thanks - absolute perfect fit for the IMS 26.5H basket (58.35mm).


----------



## truegrace

In to the 4th week of waiting now for my tamper/basket combo, semi forgotten I have ordered so should be a surprise when it does eventually turn up!


----------



## Steve7

The Instagram page suggests that their main supplier went bust recently and they have had to use another firm for parts.

Suggesting bits in mid to late month.

Maybe be they have had serious issues and are just way off track. Still doesn't excuse abysmal contact and why they can't stick a website update on is beyond me.


----------



## inkydog

Has anyone heard from madebyknock or received anything from them in the past few weeks? I have had no replies to emails and not received what I ordered 2 months ago.


----------



## DoubleShot

I haven't ordered from them but have read many a post from members who have and most seem to comment about how long a delay they have sometimes had to endure. Prompt email replies and MBK not usually found in the same sentence.


----------



## froggystyle

Paypal dispute might gee them up a bit, if you paid through paypal of course.


----------



## StuartS

I just ordered one of their new heft 58.5 tampers and VST basket - i thought it was worth the chance.

I'll give it a week or so and if no comms, I'll be chasing them through my credit card company.

Two months with nothing is not acceptable.


----------



## Phil104

inkydog said:


> Has anyone heard from madebyknock or received anything from them in the past few weeks? I have had no replies to emails and not received what I ordered 2 months ago.


 Have you seen the what did the postie bring thread?


----------



## Phil104

Specifically TomBurton Art

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10791-What-did-the-Postie-bring-you-today/page389


----------



## inkydog

froggystyle said:


> Paypal dispute might gee them up a bit, if you paid through paypal of course.


They only take card payments now. But, I will contact card company.


----------



## inkydog

Phil104 said:


> Specifically TomBurton Art
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10791-What-did-the-Postie-bring-you-today/page389


Thanks for that. It seems to be a bit of a lottery.


----------



## StuartS

The postie has delivered a card saying there is a package for me at the sorting office.

the only thing i am expecting is from made by knock!

i only ordered on sunday.


----------



## Daren

StuartS said:


> The postie has delivered a card saying there is a package for me at the sorting office.
> 
> the only thing i am expecting is from made by knock!
> 
> i only ordered on sunday.


I nearly spat my coffee out laughing when I read that... No chance. You need to ask the other half what they've been ordering because it won't be the MBK


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> I nearly spat my coffee out laughing when I read that... No chance. You need to ask the other half what they've been ordering because it won't be the MBK


Tom Burton got his in three days. I almost fell off my chair


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Tom Burton got his in three days. I almost fell off my chair


I feel like I've entered the twilight zone?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> I nearly spat my coffee out laughing when I read that... No chance. You need to ask the other half what they've been ordering because it won't be the MBK


See above, Daren, Tom received his MBK tamper 36hrs after ordering it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> I feel like I've entered the twilight zone?


Maybe it's to do with the recent eclipse.


----------



## AussieEx

I can't believe it, but the photo's there on the other thread as proof. Gobsmacked!


----------



## jeebsy

Only the big ones are landing though, everyone else is still waiting as per bau procedure


----------



## AussieEx

That's a relief!


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Only the big ones are landing though, everyone else is still waiting as per bau procedure


Normality resumes. I was about to book myself in for a check up


----------



## StuartS

Haha, lets see - have they turned the corner?


----------



## jeebsy

I'd guess not given inkydog's posts


----------



## truegrace

2 months or so wait here, about 7 emails sent, no reply at all!

Wouldn't mind one of the 585 ones but don't really want double the funds sat in mbks bank rather than mine!


----------



## Steve7

As I said elsewhere, their supplier for the metal parts went bust.

Not it their fault, but why they can't update more often is beyond me.


----------



## inkydog

I think they need to employ someone to run their website and reply to email enquiries, it would save a lot of grief and help their business.


----------



## Steve7

Not of they are selling out of stock.

It it would just erode profit.

more courtesy than anything else


----------



## StuartS

The package at the post office was my MBK 585 and LM Strada basket. Ordered it on Sunday 22nd and it would have arrived on the 25th.

I didn't expect this but it was a good price and worth the chance (I was in no hurry really).

Quality is very good and the basket has the inspection certificate and is stamped with one of those e-scan marks.

Delivery was £3.50 recorded.

I'm not sure why this item is the exception to the rule but I think they must have received a batch of these. I ordered as soon as I saw a post from another member saying that they were back on the MBK website.

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u

As a new product it looks like the 58.5 are in stock and going out quick ( how long they will stay in stock last who knows )

Other products look to be out of stock or made ( or not ) to order and hence the huge delays ( 2 months or more )

Its really great people are getting the new products in a timely fashion , that is though of little help or solace to the rest that are still waiting for older stuff after months ...paypal disputes used to speed up these longer orders, as this is no longer an option for payment , i wonder what other avenues there expediting older orders..


----------



## alip_93

I put an order in this morning and I think it might have been the last one. Store is now showing as 'Sold out'. Let's see if it turns up or not...


----------



## Eyedee

I have nothing but praise for the way Peter dealt with me.

I opened an enquiry with them on Thursday afternoon, after a short discussion we agreed a way forward on Friday late morning, payment was made and delivery was this morning (Tuesday).

No grumbles from me on this level of both communication and service.

Ian


----------



## 4515

Good to hear that customer service has improved as they do have some good products


----------



## Steve7

How are you getting in touch as my emails are not being replied to.

PM me if its via am email as you don't want to post it on a forum or it gets spammed!


----------



## Orangertange

You our got lucky then,

definatly the the exseption not the rule



Eyedee said:


> I have nothing but praise for the way Peter dealt with me.
> 
> I opened an enquiry with them on Thursday afternoon, after a short discussion we agreed a way forward on Friday late morning, payment was made and delivery was this morning (Tuesday).
> 
> No grumbles from me on this level of both communication and service.
> 
> Ian


----------



## Beanosaurus

5th Birthday limited run of ten 58.6mm Heft tampers with an enamel knock dial embedded in the handle,

comes with LM Basket.

Price goes up by £5 a day until they're all gone so be quick!

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p26/heft_586_precision_special.html


----------



## urbanbumpkin

It is April 1st although if you're used to their customer service it can feel like it for the other 364 days of the year.


----------



## jeebsy

If it's not a perpendicular/straight edge will this provide any benefit over the trendy tampers? Can imagine this getting a bit tight in the basket


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> It is April 1st although if you're used to their customer service it can feel like it for the other 364 days of the year.


One of my local roasters had these on their instagram ysterday


----------



## froggystyle

Eyedee said:


> I have nothing but praise for the way Peter dealt with me.
> 
> I opened an enquiry with them on Thursday afternoon, after a short discussion we agreed a way forward on Friday late morning, payment was made and delivery was this morning (Tuesday).
> 
> No grumbles from me on this level of both communication and service.
> 
> Ian


Not really sure about that, to have to open an enquiry, then agree a way forward on something you have purchased, not ideal is it.


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Not really sure about that, to have to open an enquiry, then agree a way forward on something you have purchased, not ideal is it.


Given payment wasn't made until after the enquiry it doesn't look like it had already been purchased


----------



## alip_93

Do they let you know when it has been dispatched or is it just a waiting game?


----------



## Eyedee

froggystyle said:


> Not really sure about that, to have to open an enquiry, then agree a way forward on something you have purchased, not ideal is it.


This was my first ever interaction with MBK.

Just to flesh this out a little, I was in discussions to replace a tamper base with a different size which was not as straight forward as I anticipated.

The comment was about the level of communication and service received *from my point of view*



*
*

Ian


----------



## Beanosaurus

jeebsy said:


> If it's not a perpendicular/straight edge will this provide any benefit over the trendy tampers? Can imagine this getting a bit tight in the basket


I like it tight.

Besides being aesthetically beautiful, it has a tapered top edge and I want to reserve this one for straight tamping purposes, also tis limited edition shiny bling!


----------



## jeebsy

Am tempted, was about to pull the trigger as a spare then remembered I already have a 58.4 as a 'spare'...no need


----------



## Neill

I was tempted. Don't really want to now the price had gone up!


----------



## jeebsy

It's gone up a fiver, if you're at all tempted just buy it now as it'll be a fiver more tomorrow and we'll probably be having this conversation again


----------



## AussieEx

Considering you get a VST/Strada basked included it's actually a pretty good deal. But I don't need another tamper...


----------



## inkydog

Eyedee said:


> This was my first ever interaction with MBK.
> 
> Just to flesh this out a little, I was in discussions to replace a tamper base with a different size which was not as straight forward as I anticipated.
> 
> The comment was about the level of communication and service received *from my point of view*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Ian


But how did you get in contact? None of my emails have ever been responded to. There's no phone number on the website.


----------



## truegrace

inkydog said:


> But how did you get in contact? None of my emails have ever been responded to. There's no phone number on the website.


I've sent numerous emails as well with no reply. Presume they either get 100s of mails a day therefore can answer them all, or just don't check at all!

Just noticed they don't even stock what I ordered on the website anymore so guessing there is no chance of ever getting an order. The question is will the money be refunded or robbed?


----------



## Eyedee

I used their "contact us" form on the website.

I might have been fortunate as the product enquiry was stock rather than something they have been having problems with.

Ian


----------



## inkydog

The items I ordered were listed as in stock, and I used the "contact us" form after purchase, but no joy.


----------



## mathof

I tried three times recently to use the contact form to enquire about ordering a tamper for a Strada singles basket. No reply. I gave up, and ordered one elsewhere.


----------



## truegrace

I have been in contact with peter the last few days who apologised for the delay. Was a slight error with my order when I placed it, but all sorted now. Have a tracking number so my tamper should be with me this week, so happy!


----------



## inkydog

*Update* I never received my order from early Feb as mentioned , but when I checked with my cred card company I hadn't been charged, even though I received an email acknowledging my order. I placed a 2nd order 2 weeks ago as an experiment (crazy I know) and this was charged to my card and......drum roll......it arrived today!


----------



## billred79

Ordered a MBK 58mm single tamper on the 10th of march which still hasn't arrived. Tried to contact them via their site but no reply, also tried on twitter. Does anyone know if they use this forum?


----------



## hotmetal

inkydog said:


> *Update* I never received my order from early Feb as mentioned , but when I checked with my cred card company I hadn't been charged, even though I received an email acknowledging my order. I placed a 2nd order 2 weeks ago as an experiment (crazy I know) and this was charged to my card and......drum roll......it arrived today!


In 6 months time the first one will turn up LOL!


----------



## Mrboots2u

billred79 said:


> Ordered a MBK 58mm single tamper on the 10th of march which still hasn't arrived. Tried to contact them via their site but no reply, also tried on twitter. Does anyone know if they use this forum?


There are 688 post prior to yours that suggest they don't

Seems that they post more on instagram currently ,worth trying ?


----------



## hotmetal

billred79 said:


> Ordered a MBK 58mm single tamper on the 10th of march which still hasn't arrived. Tried to contact them via their site but no reply, also tried on twitter. Does anyone know if they use this forum?


I'm pretty sure they don't post on (or even view) these boards. Partly I suspect because they are too busy to keep up with orders and people chasing. I can't remember exactly how long I waited for my tamper but it was more than a month. You're unlikely to hear from them, it'll probably just appear one day, probably in the next 2 or 3 weeks. I'd almost forgotten I'd ordered mine so it was almost a 'nice surprise' when it arrived.


----------



## Mrboots2u

billred79 said:


> Ordered a MBK 58mm single tamper on the 10th of march which still hasn't arrived. Tried to contact them via their site but no reply, also tried on twitter. Does anyone know if they use this forum?


He is a member on here

last logged in last week

sneakymagic

try messaging him


----------



## Yes Row

It's a pity their products do not match their customer services. Then they would reap what they have sown and deserve

IMO


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> He is a member on here
> 
> last logged in last week
> 
> sneakymagic
> 
> try messaging him


Sneaky magic? Fantastic name!!!!


----------



## billred79

Thanks for the responses I should have read some posts first. Looks like I'll have to buy a different one and keep waiting then. Cant be using this plastic Gaggia thing any longer!


----------



## alip_93

My 585 with strada arrived! Ordered on the 30th March and arrived 18th April. So 19 days for those interested. Has a very snug fit and is very nice indeed.


----------



## johnnygee04

I've read some of the previous posts, but not all, so don't know if my quetions have been asked before.

Does this company still trade through its website? Do they produce their own products or buy them in from another source? They seem to have a problem with stock control because I've been trying to order a tamper from them for weeks without success; everything I want to buy is out of stock.

Ive tried to make contact thru the website; no reply yet and a waste of time according to previous posts. I know I'm not the first to walk away from this trader and won't be the last. They must be doing a roaring trade down the local market if they can't be arsed with online sales.


----------



## Glenn

Made by Knock is a small UK based operation producing their own products

Their products are highly sought after and production cannot cope with demand


----------



## jeebsy

Apparently one of their suppliers went bust which is causing delays, but they weren't exactly responsive to start with.


----------



## 4515

Glenn said:


> Made by Knock is a small UK based operation producing their own products
> 
> Their products are highly sought after and production cannot cope with demand


The thing I cant get my head around though is that this is not a new challenge that MBK are facing.

If I was selling a product that had such demand I would have looked at beefing up my operation to supply that demand. I cant understand why they havent done this as there must be a profit in their products - no business would take the bad press around delivery times and communication and make a loss.


----------



## 4515

jeebsy said:


> Apparently one of their suppliers went bust which is causing delays, but they weren't exactly responsive to start with.


They must be the most unlucky company with their suppliers / sub contractors. I think there was an issue with a subbie causing delays with the Hausgrind in the batch 2 / 3 days


----------



## Glenn

I agree - was just stating the facts

I have already shared my opinion and suggestions with MBK management in the past


----------



## kadeshuk

alip_93 said:


> My 585 with strada arrived! Ordered on the 30th March and arrived 18th April. So 19 days for those interested. Has a very snug fit and is very nice indeed.


Ah well. Had my confirmation on the 30th so probably ordered on the 28th and still not received today ( 25th) . I can wait.............


----------



## alip_93

They seem to get limited stock in batches that go very quickly. I managed to get one of the 585's they had in. Not sure how many they had but it took 19 days to arrive. I think I got the last one as the website showed 'unavailable' right after my order. They recently had 10 birthday specials and then some 'old oak' specials shortly after. Probably best to follow them on instagram and wait for them to post about having some stock and ordering right away. Anyone want to get a metal lathe and a wood lathe and start a tamper making business? Clearly demand for it!


----------



## NickdeBug

If anyone is really desperate for the Hausgrind then their distributor in Switzerland is showing stock. So someone is receiving them!

I say desperate as you will be paying way over the odds for one.

The negative press that I have read here really puts me off ever placing an order.


----------



## johnnygee04

Their products are fantastic value, so no suprise that they sell so well. MBK are only going to compound their problems by not making alternative arrangements to meet demand and by continuing to ignore customers who try to make contact through the website.


----------



## @[email protected]

Just to add to the discussion. I recieved my heft precision old oak 586 tamper last week. Had a two week wait from ordering and had to send one email (unanswered) to prompt them. So the products do get through, eventually, just a bit frustrating as all that's missing is basic organisation and customer support for what are excellent products. (The tamper is beautiful)


----------



## DoubleShot

@@[email protected]

What's the fit like of the 58.6mm tamper in a ridgeless VST?

Thanks.


----------



## @[email protected]

> @@[email protected]
> 
> What's the fit like of the 58.6mm tamper in a ridgeless VST?
> 
> Thanks.


ive only tried it in a ridged strada which is fine. There is still enough free play to nutate etc. They come with a matching basket to ensure they are not at the wrong end of the tolerances, but seeing how much free movement there is they should be ok with most baskets.


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> @@[email protected]
> 
> What's the fit like of the 58.6mm tamper in a ridgeless VST?
> 
> Thanks.


A dream.


----------



## Beanosaurus

@[email protected] said:


> Just to add to the discussion. I recieved my heft precision old oak 586 tamper last week. Had a two week wait from ordering and had to send one email (unanswered) to prompt them. So the products do get through, eventually, just a bit frustrating as all that's missing is basic organisation and customer support for what are excellent products. (The tamper is beautiful)


Please show us a pic!


----------



## DoubleShot

Can anyone who has received their 58.6mm tamper please post some photos?

Thanks.

Edit: Seems Beanosaurus is quicker on the draw!


----------



## Beanosaurus

586 5th Birthday Special










Next to the 58.35 Conker


----------



## hotmetal

Oh beano now I'm getting tamper envy! That special looks great - love the curves. Mine is a 58.35 in stealth black and walnut. But the 586 is elegant.


----------



## @[email protected]

My old oak 586


----------



## Beanosaurus

A fine specimen.


----------



## DoubleShot

Personally, think I'd prefer them without the large branding emblem on top. Otherwise, nice looking.


----------



## juwelkeeper

Went on there site and just about everything is sold out


----------



## Rob1

Ordered a tamper about two weeks ago. Haven't heard anything yet. Sent them an email with no response.


----------



## Krax

juwelkeeper said:


> Went on there site and just about everything is sold out


There were 5 additional Heft 585s listed today


----------



## Dallah

Feeling a bit foolhardy considering their previous record for order fulfilment but went ahead and ordered. If it does arrive it's a great price for a VST (well Strada equivalent) basket and a tamper to fit.


----------



## Dallah

Actually rereading the contradictory text in the store area it seems that it is not a Strada basket anymore but just a La Marzocco Precision basket. No point being clear about what you are actually selling is there?


----------



## Neill

ridland said:


> Actually rereading the contradictory text in the store area it seems that it is not a Strada basket anymore but just a La Marzocco Precision basket. No point being clear about what you are actually selling is there?


I thought the strada baskets were the la marzocco precision ones made by vst but not labelled with the vst logo.


----------



## Dallah

Hopefully that is the case. Hopefully I will eventually get it from Knock as well. Time will tell.


----------



## Rob1

I ordered a simple tamper from them around the 20th May and haven't had anything but an order confirmation. They haven't had time to respond to the emails I sent them, or the web form I filled out, or the Facebook message I sent, but they have had time to update their website to advertise the 'feldbarb', oh and advertise 10 Simple Tampers and 10 Hefts on eBay....

I've raised a dispute with PayPal today. Haven't had a response yet...there's a surprise. I think I'll just escalate if they haven't refunded me by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Hindsight

Just to add to this thread, I ordered a simple tamper around 20 June and figured there would be a long wait, but reading Rob1's message above it looks like it will be a very long wait. I don't actually mind waiting but it is a real shame that MBK aren't communicating with their customers to keep people updated and to manage expectations...


----------



## Jon

I had a few emails exchanged with him on Ebay today? Maybe Ebay is the new instagram?


----------



## Mr O

The only exchange I've had is before money changed hands


----------



## Dallah

I received my Heft 585 and basket 11 days after order was placed on webstore. To be clear the baskets are now LM Precisions and not Strada baskets. The precision baskets are not tested, they do not come with any sort of quality report or packaging and they are only polished on the interior surface. The tamper is an extremely precise fit. Tight enough the sometimes grinds around the edge will make it difficult to press down and remove the tamper. I have found a slight twist without pressure seems to sort that problem.

So in summary they have cut some corners by reducing the quality of the basket, but the tamper is still very good especially considering the cost. If you find they have stock on their webstore, I think it is worth a chance to get this very reasonably priced package.

BTW I think the birthday special tampers are gorgeous. If anyone ever wants to sell one I would love to pick one up.


----------



## Mr O

@jlarkin

Big day today mate







I'm sure i will have a delivery by the time i'm home from work.....

I just don't know who from


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> @jlarkin
> 
> Big day today mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure i will have a delivery by the time i'm home from work.....
> 
> I just don't know who from


Yes good point







. £11 shipping (or something) so it should definitely be next day! Although, I also had a quick look at the site again and it say's 9 / 10 July...


----------



## Mr O

As predicted I did get a delivery, but not from MBK. Gotta be tomorrow then, as you say, definate next day rate!!


----------



## kadeshuk

Into month number 4 and still waiting......


----------



## Mrboots2u

kadeshuk said:


> Into month number 4 and still waiting......


What did you order again?


----------



## Drewster

kadeshuk said:


> Into month number 4 and still waiting......





Mrboots2u said:


> What did you order again?


I expect he has forgotten!!


----------



## kadeshuk

I ordered the 585 with basket deal. Money from the credit card 8th April. Sigh. Maybe for Xmas .



kadeshuk said:


> Into month number 4 and still waiting......


----------



## The Systemic Kid

kadeshuk said:


> I ordered the 585 with basket deal. Money from the credit card 8th April. Sigh. Maybe for Xmas .


That's not acceptable. Presume you have tried contacting Peter - Facebook/Twitter?


----------



## kadeshuk

As historically that does not seem to have much success, I' m having a go through EBay. I would even buy the tamper through EBay and forego the basket if necessary. Baskets are easily picked up, knock 585s less so!


----------



## risky

At least you paid via credit card so you can claw back from them, but agree with Patrick. In this day and age it is not acceptable to wait that long for something and have no communication from the seller.

If enough people vote with their wallets then maybe they will be forced to change the way they do business.


----------



## Mrboots2u

kadeshuk said:


> I ordered the 585 with basket deal. Money from the credit card 8th April. Sigh. Maybe for Xmas .


It's not coming..get your money back, these are being sold as buy it now on eBay as we speak by him

Christ knows what knock is up to... No one can be that disorganised surely


----------



## garydyke1

Why is there still so much attention to this seller ? Never going to resolve the ongoing saga. Move on , other tampers exist, other grinders....


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Why is there still so much attention to this seller ? Never going to resolve the ongoing saga. Move on , other tampers exist, other grinders....


Coz they are " cheap ? "

I too don't understand why people order>then wonder where stuff is>after 3/4 years there is no excuse for being this bad this often . None what so ever


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Coz they are " cheap ? "
> 
> I too don't understand why people order>then wonder where stuff is>after 3/4 years there is no excuse for being this bad this often . None what so ever


It is shockingly bad customer service. Shame as their stuff is quite good.


----------



## Doozerless

Instagram is the only means of meaningful communication.


----------



## Mr O

Shipment received


----------



## Rob1

Didn't see that one coming. I was thinking of ordering one of the 586 specials a while ago but decided I'd rather know when and if I'm going to receive anything. Seller as an hour to respond to my PayPal claim (having previously ignored two emails from them). I've never dealt with Torr (Jens?) but I'll be ordering a tamper from him instead. Prices are close enough.


----------



## Phil104

Rob1 said:


> Didn't see that one coming. I was thinking of ordering one of the 586 specials a while ago but decided I'd rather know when and if I'm going to receive anything. Seller as an hour to respond to my PayPal claim (having previously ignored two emails from them). I've never dealt with Torr (Jens?) but I'll be ordering a tamper from him instead. Prices are close enough.


If you are ordering from Torr, it would be worth checking with coffee chap to see what he has.


----------



## 4515

Rob1 said:


> Didn't see that one coming. I was thinking of ordering one of the 586 specials a while ago but decided I'd rather know when and if I'm going to receive anything. Seller as an hour to respond to my PayPal claim (having previously ignored two emails from them). I've never dealt with Torr (Jens?) but I'll be ordering a tamper from him instead. Prices are close enough.


Good choice. Really pleased with my Torr - and you'll get much sooner


----------



## kadeshuk

I've finally cracked; emailed him on ebay (no reply) , company email, (no reply) asking for refund and now formal letter prior to asking my credit card company for a chargeback . Stupid to ignore me, as I was prepared to buy the tamper from him on ebay using the much safer paypal which would have saved him a basket!


----------



## juwelkeeper

Time to open up a dispute with paypal. ive tried to contact them through there web site and got no reply whats so ever.


----------



## Mr O

It appears we were lucky @jlarkin


----------



## Rob1

Well today I received my simple tamper. Looks very nice, not as heavy as the old heft I picked up from the sale section a few weeks ago. I got a refund from PayPal yesterday.

At least, their/Peter's disorganisation doesn't seem to discriminate against the customer. I don't know if this is an apology or a mistake. Kind of feel like a thief.


----------



## Dylan

Rob1 said:


> Well today I received my simple tamper. Looks very nice, not as heavy as the old heft I picked up from the sale section a few weeks ago. I got a refund from PayPal yesterday.
> 
> At least, their/Peter's disorganisation doesn't seem to discriminate against the customer. I don't know if this is an apology or a mistake. Kind of feel like a thief.


Very likely a mistake. You could send Peter an email offering to return it, and then when he doesn't reply you would feel just fine about keeping it.


----------



## Hindsight

I'm taking a small crumb of comfort from the fact that a couple of deliveries have tricked through to forum members. Despite the deafening silence from customer emails at least MBK are still trading! Based on Rob1's experience I still have another three weeks to wait!


----------



## Jon

Hindsight said:


> I'm taking a small crumb of comfort from the fact that a couple of deliveries have tricked through to forum members. Despite the deafening silence from customer emails at least MBK are still trading! Based on Rob1's experience I still have another three weeks to wait!


Don't look for patterns. You won't find any.


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> Don't look for patterns. You won't find any.


You'd end up like John Nash at the end of A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Mr O

More pattern on a plain piece of paper


----------



## kadeshuk

Well, it's reached my cut-off date for MBK to refund my order. As usual, no reply to letter, email or ebay contact, so time to get a chargeback on the credit card!


----------



## Mr O

It's a real shame the knock kit is very well made...


----------



## kadeshuk

So right. Would have been delighted to get it. I have a simple, and it is a really good tamper; with the basket, a bargain, which is why I took the risk. But 4 months- not acceptable.


----------



## Mr O

kadeshuk said:


> So right. Would have been delighted to get it. I have a simple, and it is a really good tamper; with the basket, a bargain, which is why I took the risk. But 4 months- not acceptable.


not at all, 4 months is crazy.


----------



## Hindsight

OK, I have raised a dispute on paypal with MBK as I've waited 40 days and not received my order.







Never had to do this before so I'm looking for some advice: Has anyone received a response from MBK via a paypal dispute or should I immediately escalate to a paypal claim in order to get my money back? You know what's a real shame is the lack of communication from MBK. If MBK said upfront delivery will take e.g. 1 week/month/year from date of order at least a potential buyer could decide whether that's acceptable and decide whether to give them their business or not.


----------



## 4515

Seems that communication and MBK are never used in a positive way in the same sentence


----------



## kadeshuk

Save yourself the wait, escalate!


----------



## Neill

I seem to be one of the lucky ones when it comes to mbk. I ordered another item last week and it arrived today.


----------



## 7493

Hindsight said:


> OK, I have raised a dispute on paypal with MBK as I've waited 40 days and not received my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had to do this before so I'm looking for some advice: Has anyone received a response from MBK via a paypal dispute or should I immediately escalate to a paypal claim in order to get my money back? You know what's a real shame is the lack of communication from MBK. If MBK said upfront delivery will take e.g. 1 week/month/year from date of order at least a potential buyer could decide whether that's acceptable and decide whether to give them their business or not.


Worked for me! Items arrived a couple of days later. Like you, I've never had to do this before.


----------



## FleischmannTV

Hello to everyone, this is my first post here.

My name is Simon, I am 32 years old and I am from Münster / Germany. My experience with Knock is the following:

I ordered my Hausgrind on 24.07.2015 in the evening. It was dispatched on 04.08.2015. I got an e-mail with a tracking number after inquiring on Instagram with my order confirmation nr. The package arrived on 11.08.2015. It came in a wooden box, was well packaged, instructions as well as a set of two small and one big O-ring were included. The other big O-ring was already on lower end. So I got the two necessary O-rings as well as one spare for each part.

Regards

Simon


----------



## jlarkin

FleischmannTV said:


> Hello to everyone, this is my first post here.
> 
> My name is Simon, I am 32 years old and I am from Münster / Germany. My experience with Knock is the following:
> 
> I ordered my Hausgrind on 24.07.2015 in the evening. It was dispatched on 04.08.2015. I got an e-mail with a tracking number after inquiring on Instagram with my order confirmation nr. The package arrived on 11.08.2015. It came in a wooden box, was well packaged, instructions as well as a set of two small and one big O-ring were included. The other big O-ring was already on lower end. So I got the two necessary O-rings as well as one spare for each part.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon, welcome to the forum.

That sounds like a remarkably smooth transaction, for a purchase from Knock! I hope you enjoy it - it's great equipment when you can manage to get it!


----------



## Mr O

FleischmannTV said:


> Hello to everyone, this is my first post here.
> 
> My name is Simon, I am 32 years old and I am from Münster / Germany. My experience with Knock is the following:
> 
> I ordered my Hausgrind on 24.07.2015 in the evening. It was dispatched on 04.08.2015. I got an e-mail with a tracking number after inquiring on Instagram with my order confirmation nr. The package arrived on 11.08.2015. It came in a wooden box, was well packaged, instructions as well as a set of two small and one big O-ring were included. The other big O-ring was already on lower end. So I got the two necessary O-rings as well as one spare for each part.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Simon


I got the same but without instructions. Luckily someone I know emailed me some


----------



## Dunk

I managed to get a heft 58.5mm tamper out of them pretty quick surprisingly. Though i did have to send copious amount of emails explaining tat i needed it posted to my friend ASAP as he was bringing it out to France for me. Think it only took a couple of weeks in the end.


----------



## jj_glos

Wish I had read this thread first before ordering! I ordered last month and no info apart from the order confirmation. No responses to multiple enquiries about the order status. Time for a card charge back!


----------



## kadeshuk

I'm now waiting to hear from my bank / credit card company about chargeback for the order I paid for on March 30th. No doubt they are having the same luck with contact as I am.


----------



## kadeshuk

An update (and a warning for those as patient as me). I have now had a letter from my bank telling me that they are unable to help with a chargeback due to the length of time since the original transaction. On online search reveals that the time limit for charge backs is 3 months. Whilst I am told that distance selling regulations still apply, it would seem that to progress this further I will have to take MBK to the small claims court for redress. Thanks for nothing Knock (literally) and Bank of Scotland !


----------



## 4515

Small claims court is easy

Its an on line form that costs you £25 to submit. You can claim back the £25 on top of the costs of the item - just need to click that option IIRC


----------



## seefarr

I'm another one waiting for a tamp. It's been a month since I ordered and I've had nothing back to lots of emails. If I got some sort of idea what's happening I wouldn't care but I have nothing. The irony is that there was a problem with the website when I went to order and Peter got straight back to me when he wanted my money! It all feels like a scam.


----------



## Mrboots2u

seefarr said:


> I'm another one waiting for a tamp. It's been a month since I ordered and I've had nothing back to lots of emails. If I got some sort of idea what's happening I wouldn't care but I have nothing. The irony is that there was a problem with the website when I went to order and Peter got straight back to me when he wanted my money! It all feels like a scam.


It's Not a scam . It's just a very a poorly run company .


----------



## Yes Row

Mrboots2u said:


> It's Not a scam . It's just a very a poorly run company .


Kadeshuk may disagree with you!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> Kadeshuk may disagree with you!


It hardly gonna make him a millionaire is it.

Google made by knock and service

I do this for any online order with a company I haven't used before .

Third link , this thread , read .

Order or don't order - based on feedback here .

If you order - then you can't be surprised with what happens .


----------



## Yes Row

Making him a millionaire is not relevant really, but I agree

Taking money by deception is a scam ( allegedly, an order placed and not fulfilled)

If the company then fails to communicate this reinforces the description


----------



## Neill

I think we need to be careful what statements are made on a public forum, as boots says, definitely not a scam.


----------



## Yes Row

Key word being allegedly.

However if MBK read this maybe they could find better things to do with their time?


----------



## Glenn

Please keep to the facts. This is not a scam. The goods usually turn up.

The time delay is unacceptable and the owner has been made aware of this on many occasions.

Until a product of similar quality and price point emerges I do not see this situation improving.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Very interesting to hear this from MBK. I interacted with the company twice about 2 years ago, I had no trouble, Peter was polite and communicated well and timely, and the goods turned up soon after I placed my order. Sad to hear that things have changed.


----------



## Syenitic

pessutojr said:


> Very interesting to hear this from MBK. I interacted with the company twice about 2 years ago, I had no trouble, Peter was polite and communicated well and timely, and the goods turned up soon after I placed my order. Sad to hear that things have changed.


I have had a hausgrind for some time now. The quality is indisputable. The time it took to arrive was indefensible. But after delivery service, in the face of what I thought was initially a machining problem, was impeccable. Almost instant response to my query, and replacement re-sized O rings a couple of days later with no charge.

I've felt the frustration everyone knows about, but ultimately got what was promised, if I wanted another of Peter's products, I would not hold back on placing my order, I would just accept it might not be with me as quickly as other traders might achieve.


----------



## Neill

I've ordered 2 grinders with no problem other than the delay with batch 2 which was understandable, 3 of my brothers have recieved hausgrinds without issue and my father in law too. I would happily order again but would accept that there may be a delay.


----------



## Flibster

If I was to buy another of his tampers, I'd probably wait until the next time he's at the London Coffee Festival and buy one from him there. He tends to have a lot of parts and will be able to build it there and then.

Likelihood to order from his site again? Minimal.


----------



## seefarr

seefarr said:


> I'm another one waiting for a tamp. It's been a month since I ordered and I've had nothing back to lots of emails. If I got some sort of idea what's happening I wouldn't care but I have nothing. The irony is that there was a problem with the website when I went to order and Peter got straight back to me when he wanted my money! It all feels like a scam.


My tamp arrived today after threatening to claw back the money via my credit card yesterday.


----------



## Deejaysuave

Just to add, I ordered one of the Heft 585 tampers on Sunday and it arrived on the Wednesday.


----------



## kadeshuk

My threat, in writing, to claw back money via my credit card, was ignored. Perhaps he was aware that it would have been too late as my cut off date was past 3 months. My next letter will be to inform him that unless I am refunded I will take MBK to the small claims court where he will also be liable to pay for the cost of making that claim. I will also be as good as my word with that one.

I agree that his goods are of excellent quality. If only I could get my hands on them.........


----------



## knightsfield

@kadeshuk did you get any further getting your money back? I have an order that was placed back in July that I've been chasing via various emails and his website contact form and had no response.


----------



## jj_glos

Mine did actually arrive at the weekend, along with a 14g Strada basket. It all looks good, but customer service... I ordered back at the end of July and never had any responses to emails etc.


----------



## kadeshuk

Just checked my credit card account, so can confirm that I have not yet been refunded. I have sent a recorded delivery letter to Knock which has been signed for with copies of all correspondence including the letter from my bank to prove that I am a man of my word when it comes to pursuing repayment and stating that I will go to the small claims court of not refunded by the 15th of this month. I have 5 more days to wait before my next action. Good luck to you.


----------



## 4085

Would it not be simpler, if this guy just got no further sales from forum members. There is no pointing offering nice gear if you know you are going to experience awful customer service.


----------



## 4515

dfk41 said:


> Would it not be simpler, if this guy just got no further sales from forum members. There is no pointing offering nice gear if you know you are going to experience awful customer service.


Its fair to say that if MBK had any intention of improving supply and communications that they would have done this by now.

There must be some budding craft person - cum engineer on the forum who can create tampers of the right quality and at the right price and then progress this to other coffee related products. Gear up so that supply meets demand and I would say that it would be a lucrative business

And why stop at coffee ? Theres always a demand for non-coffee quality niche products that are not readily available

Almost makes me want to buy a metal and wood lathe and set to work in my garage


----------



## Fevmeister

working dog said:


> Its fair to say that if MBK had any intention of improving supply and communications that they would have done this by now.
> 
> There must be some budding craft person - cum engineer on the forum who can create tampers of the right quality and at the right price and then progress this to other coffee related products. Gear up so that supply meets demand and I would say that it would be a lucrative business
> 
> And why stop at coffee ? Theres always a demand for non-coffee quality niche products that are not readily available
> 
> Almost makes me want to buy a metal and wood lathe and set to work in my garage


How would mrs wd feel about that though?


----------



## 4515

She'd be glad to get me out of the house.


----------



## kadeshuk

I must confess to being heavily influenced by the excellent Knock simple tamper I bought on this forum, and to not reading the extensive thread on Knock also on this forum until 3 days after I placed my order. I at that point had been exchanging private messages with another member who having received his was singing their praises, and placed my order almost immediately with the knock website showing the items as being in stock. The trouble is that most of us who placed an order and also inhabit Coffee Forums have not read the thread, just like myself. Of course, thousands may have done and are therefore not in the unfortunate position of being able to comment, which rather makes me the fool.....!


----------



## Phil104

kadeshuk said:


> I must confess to being heavily influenced by the excellent Knock simple tamper I bought on this forum, and to not reading the extensive thread on Knock also on this forum until 3 days after I placed my order. I at that point had been exchanging private messages with another member who having received his was singing their praises, and placed my order almost immediately with the knock website showing the items as being in stock. The trouble is that most of us who placed an order and also inhabit Coffee Forums have not read the thread, just like myself. Of course, thousands may have done and are therefore not in the unfortunate position of being able to comment, which rather makes me the fool.....!


Or a wonderful optimist&#8230;


----------



## bulletjie

I must have been lucky. I ordered heft tamper last week Thursday and was delivered on Monday. Peter seems active on Instagram where he show off his latest timber finds which he promise to turn into beautiful products.

https://instagram.com/madebyknock/


----------



## knightsfield

Amazingly after numerous emails I finally received a reply from Peter and received my tamper at the beginning of the week. He did say the item had been marked as dispatched previously. So either it had been marked incorrectly or it was lost in the post. To his credit he also refunded me part of the purchase price.


----------



## andifall

knightsfield said:


> Amazingly after numerous emails I finally received a reply from Peter and received my tamper at the beginning of the week. He did say the item had been marked as dispatched previously. So either it had been marked incorrectly or it was lost in the post. To his credit he also refunded me part of the purchase price.


I would like to further add to the frustration with Made By Knock.

I emailed Peter in early April about buying a tamper for VSTs. He pointed me in the right direction and I had to pay directly via bank because he had a couple in stock but weren't on the website...

I made the order, sent him the money. It took over a week to deliver. That wouldn't be a problem, but he didn't answer my requests as to where the tamper was - had it been sent out etc. Nothing. Went completely dark.

Then, I get my tamper - the wrong colour that I ordered. I emailed him, and . . . nothing.

I won't deal with this company again and my advise to anybody would be to do the same.

As an aside the tamper I ordered (heft 585) does not work well with VSTs as he said it would (there's some space in the tamp that leads to channeling). It also isn't hefty at all! Unless he sent the completely wrong one.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can't we close this thread ? Peter doesn't read or respond to this thread , people don't seem to use it as research before ordering nothing changes.

you order, you take your chances , and you can't blame anyone but yourself ...its been like this for 3 years .....

Sticky a post that you order at your own peril given the 812 posts of mostly not great feedback on communication and shipping times . also put this on the first post as a reference too.

Just an idea


----------



## andifall

Mrboots2u said:


> you order, you take your chances , and you can't blame anyone but yourself ...its been like this for 3 years .....


I adamantly disagree. If you buy something from someone and they send you something different then that is illegal. It's false advertising. I should not be blamed for not scouring the internet before making a purchase. If I order something, I should expect the order.



> Can't we close this thread ?


Why? At the very least it would save some people from making the same mistakes. Also it would count as resounding evidence against a company. If I were to make a mistake again, I would be alone and it would make me think I made a mistake, not the company. Reading this thread now makes me see . . . it's not just me. I can at least take a morsel of solace in that.


----------



## Mrboots2u

andifall said:


> I adamantly disagree. If you buy something from someone and they send you something different then that is illegal. It's false advertising. I should not be blamed for not scouring the internet before making a purchase. If I order something, I should expect the order.
> 
> [/color]
> 
> Why? At the very least it would save some people from making the same mistakes. Also it would count as resounding evidence against a company. If I were to make a mistake again, I would be alone and it would make me think I made a mistake, not the company. Reading this thread now makes me see . . . it's not just me. I can at least take a morsel of solace in that.


It doesn't seem to have stopped the last 30 people for ordering ..

google made my knock and service - ill do it for for you

https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=opera&q=made+by+knock+srvice+&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8#q=made+by+knock+service

first return not fromt he company themselves is a link to this thread

People seem just to join the forum to lets us know that the service is poor , we know ... so does google

Im sorry you have a bad experience , but a cursory google search would have avoided this.


----------



## jeebsy

andifall said:


> As an aside the tamper I ordered (heft 585) does not work well with VSTs as he said it would (there's some space in the tamp that leads to channeling)


That's not the tamper


----------



## andifall

jeebsy said:


> That's not the tamper


What do you mean? . . . I have emails that say that it is the best bet.



> Im sorry you have a bad experience , but a cursory google search would have avoided this.


Sorry, I don't think you understand what I'm saying because what I'm saying is quite clear.

One should not expect to search forums on each purchase. Luckily enough we are protected by the law in these matters. That's why grandma, who purchases a TV without researching can get her money back if a company is dodgy. You shouldn't be scolded for not checking if a company is acting legally or not.

The bottom line is: If you purchase a product in this country, the company must give the customer that product for the price advertised.

The bottom line is *NOT*: If you purchase a product in this country, the company must only give the customer that product for the price advertised if the customer has googled the company making sure they are not breaking the law, in which case, it is totally the consumer's fault.

Come on.


----------



## jeebsy

The tamper isn't causing channelling, something else in your process is.

Before I buy from any company online I do a Google to get reviews, it's normal due diligence.


----------



## Mrboots2u

you have made your point ,

knock service is bad , i am not defending the company , in any way , i just no longer see a thread that's turned into repeating story, that people don't learn from, as constructive anymore ...

perhaps now we can move on and you can introduce yourself to the forum , tell us about what you brew and other good stuff


----------



## Rob1

It might be an idea to post a picture pre and post tamp for help. The weight of the heft is listed on the website and it is distinctive in appearance so it shouldn't be too hard to tell if it is a heft.


----------



## kadeshuk

jeebsy said:


> The tamper isn't causing channelling, something else in your process is.
> 
> Before I buy from any company online I do a Google to get reviews, it's normal due diligence.


Out of interest, that's what I actually did, though with ask Jeeves, my search engine of choice. One page, no reviews, several links to MBK. :>)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jeeves isn't much cop then is it

knock made reviews Google

Gives you all you need to know


----------



## Fevmeister

Askjeeves, that's a blast from the past

didnt know it was still going


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> Askjeeves, that's a blast from the past
> 
> didnt know it was still going


He was supposed to retire last year when he turned 65 but the tories are making him work another five years


----------



## andifall

Rob1 said:


> It might be an idea to post a picture pre and post tamp for help. The weight of the heft is listed on the website and it is distinctive in appearance so it shouldn't be too hard to tell if it is a heft.


Hi. Thanks for that.

It does look like the heft (but not the heft I ordered . . . ). I can't find the weight listed on the website. I might be being an idiot though. Could you point me in the right direction?

Cheers


----------



## andifall

kadeshuk said:


> Out of interest, that's what I actually did, though with ask Jeeves, my search engine of choice. One page, no reviews, several links to MBK. :>)


Indeed, there's quite a few positive reviews/experiences out there. I did look at one before I made an order.

I hate this blame the consumer mentality that seems to exist.


----------



## Rob1

No. If it looks like a heft then it is since none of the other tampers he offers look the same. I can't find the weight either but I'm sure I've seen it somewhere before. I think it's supposed to be around the 320g mark.


----------



## 7493

Just checked mine and it is 324g including the handle.


----------



## jeebsy

andifall said:


> Indeed, there's quite a few positive reviews/experiences out there. I did look at one before I made an order.
> 
> I hate this blame the consumer mentality that seems to exist.


YOu've got to take some responsibility for your actions. You wouldn't buy goods on delivery from a totally sketchy shop. You buy a video player from a man down the pub and the box might be full of bricks. There's some bad people on the internet trying to take your money (not that Knock appear to do it deliberately)


----------



## andifall

jeebsy said:


> YOu've got to take some responsibility for your actions. You wouldn't buy goods on delivery from a totally sketchy shop. You buy a video player from a man down the pub and the box might be full of bricks. There's some bad people on the internet trying to take your money (not that Knock appear to do it deliberately)


I made a mistake, yes, but it is not my fault. Like I said above, I read a positive review on the company and took my chances - that's what it was - a chance.

Nevertheless, buying something in the UK, sketchy shop or not (not that I presumed it was a sketchy shop) I am protected by the law when I make a purchase. Stop trying to shame me for not spending an hour researching a product that seemed legitimate.

In your video player example, the seller is acting illegally and is in the wrong. It doesn't matter if you think the consumer acted like an idiot - the law is on my side.


----------



## jeebsy

Well use the law. That's what it's there for.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Well use the law. That's what it's there for.


----------



## Mrboots2u

andifall said:


> Indeed, there's quite a few positive reviews/experiences out there. I did look at one before I made an order.
> 
> .


Im not trying to shame you, blame you or hav a go .

i am genuinely interested in how you found good reviews

Every google search i do links back to this thread as the first non knock page

made by knock reviews

made by knock service

made by knock tamper

just made by knock

even his facebook page has bad reviews on it


----------



## jeebsy

You ordered a heft and got what appears to be a heft, what's the prob?


----------



## Rob1

It isn't the colour he ordered...









Honestly, I think when you're dealing with private individuals running tiny businesses you need to cut them a little slack. The law is on your side, sure, but if you want low prices you should be prepared to compromise. At the end of the day you want to save the money, and the seller is happy with a smaller profit margin than the norm. Peter's communication is terrible, and he should have a system in place which prevents more orders from coming in than he can handle. If you don't want to do business again then warn people of your experience and move on; accept you'll have to spend more money elsewhere. If you want to take the step of returning the item an getting a refund you have the right to do that.

If you found some local guy making tampers in his shed and he sourced the wood and turned it himself, you probably wouldn't complain so much if he came to you and told you he couldn't get the wood you wanted but he got something else of equal quality and asked if you'd accept that. Well you might but you'd be an ass for it...Peter's done the digital version of that. Rather than ask if you'd accept the tamper, he just sent it. If you didn't want to accept it you should have returned it.

I bought a coffee machine for over £800 that arrived with a couple of scratches and a leaking thermosyphon return. The seller offered to refund me 50 euros if I could fix it myself or else it would have to be returned to Holland. I fixed it myself and didn't bother chasing up for the money. It was one guy working from home who sold coffee and equipment to cafes in his town, he set up online to take more orders and ordered from the manufacturer on behalf of customers overseas. His guarantee listed on the website left him liable for the cost of returns, so sure I could have just told him to arrange a collection but what kind of asshat does that for such a minute problem.

Would you prefer to ship it back and have him refuse to do business with you again leaving you to more for an equal quality product elsewhere?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Not that i'm looking for anything but does anyone know if he has a shop/premises you can visit to collect items? I saw there is an Edinburgh address on the website. Maybe a member in Edinburgh could help out if items can be collected?


----------



## Mrboots2u

If I was Peter - and had the feedback on service I was getting here . I wouldn't be encouraging people to know my address ( business or private )


----------



## jeebsy

A recent review in Caffeine mag advised you could visit by appointment.


----------



## kadeshuk

Rob1 said:


> It isn't the colour he ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think when you're dealing with private individuals running tiny businesses you need to cut them a little slack. The law is on your side, sure, but ......
> 
> But the length of time which you can reclaim the money through your credit card is 13 weeks. That is your period of slack. After that, your only recourse is with consumer law, and initial expense to yourself through the small claims court. Personally, I don't agree with MrBoots2U but think that if the subject is displayed on the forum headlights, ie last item discussed, that there is less chance of some other unfortunate being in my position. Similarly, research would tend to be item based; if you wish to buy a Panasonic tv, you look at the reviews of the model you are interested in, not a review of Panasonic themselves. Should the cheapest price for that TV be in A1 Importers (a name invented at random, I hasten to add) then you might well investigate a firm you have never heard of before. If an acquaintance recommended them, you would , in all likelihood, not.


----------



## Rob1

Exactly. 13 weeks is longer than most people would be willing to wait with no communication, and even with a dialogue you'd be taking an unnecessary risk, putting yourself in a bad position. When I say you should cut them some slack I meant with minor quibbles like being slightly different than described, but functionally identical with the same value.

I think what andifall was most irked by was the thought the tamper didn't fit VST baskets properly and caused an improper tamp, not so much the colour. In all likelihood it's a user error, though without pictures its impossible to say.

I agree there really isn't any reason to keep this thread going. A single post saying "great products it you can get one, but be prepared to wait three months without communication if you order anything, and be sure to initiate a chargeback before the deadline ends." would sum almost 100 pages up nicely.


----------



## jlarkin

Rob1 said:


> I agree there really isn't any reason to keep this thread going. A single post saying "great products it you can get one, but be prepared to wait three months without communication if you order anything, and be sure to initiate a chargeback before the deadline ends." would sum almost 100 pages up nicely.


Disagree with you and Boots, if it's not of interest to you then don't read or contribute. In my opinion, the thread is absolutely as valid as any other one on here.


----------



## jeebsy

Keeping the thread gives a good idea of where service is at, for example when people ordered the Hefts and got them quickly, or the Feldgrinds etc. If Peter ever sorts the service news would likely break on here.


----------



## Beco90

Hi guys, I ordered a Heft 585 with a walnut handle and stainless base and a La Marzocco 17/18g basket on the 17th of October. I paid £40 + £3.50 shipping, the money went out of my account on the 19th of October. I got an email confirmation of the order and it was listed as in stock on the website. It still hasn't turned up.

I have had no email to say that it has been shipped and no reply to the contact forms I have sent through the website. I appreciate that it is a very small business and the tampers are not mass manufactured but is this normal? Has anyone else ordered recently had money taken and had no response? What's the standard shipping time and is there another way I can get in touch with Made By Knock to at least get a delivery estimate?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Glenn

Beco90 said:


> ...is this normal? Has anyone else ordered recently had money taken and had no response? What's the standard shipping time and is there another way I can get in touch with Made By Knock to at least get a delivery estimate?


Yes - wait 6 months and it will turn up

http://www.madebyknock.com/contact.html


----------



## NickdeBug

Entirely normal I'm afraid.

They do turn up eventually, just in their own time.

Instagram has been mentioned as the best way to get hold of them


----------



## kadeshuk

Beco90 said:


> Hi guys, I ordered a Heft 585 with a walnut handle and stainless base and a La Marzocco 17/18g basket on the 17th of October. I paid £40 + £3.50 shipping, the money went out of my account on the 19th of October. I got an email confirmation of the order and it was listed as in stock on the website. It still hasn't turned up.
> 
> I have had no email to say that it has been shipped and no reply to the contact forms I have sent through the website. I appreciate that it is a very small business and the tampers are not mass manufactured but is this normal? Has anyone else ordered recently had money taken and had no response? What's the standard shipping time and is there another way I can get in touch with Made By Knock to at least get a delivery estimate?
> 
> Thanks guys!


.......but be aware of the time restrictions on your credit card for chargeback. My advice (having been bitten) is to start the charge back procedure on the 19th November and buy elsewhere......just look at this thread and you will see why.


----------



## kostona

I am in very similar situation. Order placed on 17th September for the heft tamper. No reply, nothing! Already sent him email twice and tried to contact him via instagram. Very disappointed. Simple reply with some shipping estimate or even acknowledgement would make a lot of difference, now it just feels like a scam!


----------



## Beco90

This really isn't what I wanted to hear guys!
















.......but be aware of the time restrictions on your credit card for chargeback. My advice (having been bitten) is to start the charge back procedure on the 19th November and buy elsewhere......just look at this thread and you will see why.

I paid on a debit card - is there anything I can do or am I now stuck? I'm tempted to go elsewhere but I'm on a budget and couldn't afford a similar quality tamper and La Marzocco basket for the same price. I was looking at a 58mm Motta but thought I'd treat myself to a Made By Knock, kinda regretting not checking on here first now...


----------



## Beco90

kostona said:


> I am in very similar situation. Order placed on 17th September for the heft tamper. No reply, nothing! Already sent him email twice and tried to contact him via instagram. Very disappointed. Simple reply with some shipping estimate or even acknowledgement would make a lot of difference, now it just feels like a scam!


I have no idea what we're supposed to do! Just an acknowledgment would make all of the difference, even to say 'sorry, it's going to take six months...' The only other alternative is to write a letter, their address is on the website:

'knock, 21 mentone avenue, edinburgh eh15 1je'

I might send a letter via signed for to ask them to communicate with me!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beco90 said:


> I have no idea what we're supposed to do! Just an acknowledgment would make all of the difference, even to say 'sorry, it's going to take six months...' The only other alternative is to write a letter, their address is on the website:
> 
> 'knock, 21 mentone avenue, edinburgh eh15 1je'
> 
> I might send a letter via signed for to ask them to communicate with me!


You either have to wait until knock decided

to send your product ( time scale random ) or decide to get your money back and go elsewhere and pay a bit more for a product with reasonable communication .

They are cheaper than a lot of other places but their service negates this .

Your experience is no different to 95 percent of everyone else on This thread .

I'm not saying it's acceptable but it is not surprising .

Why people keep ordering is beyond me ( Google search leads to this thread and it will tell you all you need to know their approach to customer service and communication )

I known it's frustrating coz it is happening to you , but it appears to happens to 9 /10 orders from knock .

Communication is poor and lacking but your experience will not change the companies practice.


----------



## Dylan

It is, unfortunately, very easy to get stung by companies with very poor CS before reading up on them. I've been got by a fake fragrance site before now and there was FA I could do about it as I used a debit card. You can make your voice heard on the popular review sites like trustpilot, facebook, and here of course, and then just wait.

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/barista-kit-tampers

Are a very good alternative to MBK for tampers, for a few quid more you can have your tamper within a few days... fancy stuff.

It is the ultimate frustration that MBK happen to do one of the best hand grinders on the market, it seems the owner of MBK is much more concerned with being an engineer than a retailer.


----------



## jeebsy

Dylan said:


> It is, unfortunately, very easy to get stung by companies with very poor CS before reading up on them.


So read up before


----------



## Dylan

jeebsy said:


> So read up before


Helpful as ever Jeebsy.


----------



## jeebsy

Dylan said:


> Helpful as ever Jeebsy.


Basic internet due diligence. If you're buying something from a site you haven't used before it takes all of about ten seconds to do a quick Google on it.


----------



## Dylan

jeebsy said:


> Basic internet due diligence. If you're buying something from a site you haven't used before it takes all of about ten seconds to do a quick Google on it.


The site that I bought from was linked to after a search on Google, in the Google shopping section. I now know this means diddly squat, but at the time it covered up any alarm bells, it was an easy mistake to make, and now I am more diligent. But expecting everyone to check every site they buy from might be ideal, but its not realistic on a wide scale. The first page and beyond of this thread is glowing reviews for knock, easily enough to make a buyer who is performing quick 'due diligence' to believe they are buying from a good site. (It would be highly beneficial for a mod to edit in the current state of affairs to the first post).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Ordered a 58.5 tamper from MBK on the 18th of Oct. Postage T&C's say 3-5 working days. Emailed them on the 27th and got no reply. On the 29th, emailed them again saying that I would wait another week (today), otherwise would contact PayPal. Guess what? My tamper was posted last night recorded and arrived today. It is such s shame that this company has such poor skills in customer services, as their products are of very good quality and value for money.


----------



## Beco90

Ok, update time...

So I fired off another contact form on the Made By Knock website this morning and I have had a response (whether the sudden communication is correlated with my posts on here, I don't know). Apparently the tamper had been sent but when MBK checked the website order, the online form had not correctly captured my address. It just had the town and the postcode (I had also put the full address in a note). Therefore the tamper that was sent never made it.

Another tamper and basket have been sent out today and I have been given the Royal Mail tracking number so hopefully it will turn up by Monday - I'll let you know.

So, a happy ending for me. For other potential customers, I suppose you have to weigh up the quality of the product (although I don't actually have it yet) vs the quality of the online shopping experience, communication and delivery.

For those still waiting - send another message via the website, it does work - eventually!


----------



## Dylan

Beco90 said:


> the online form had not correctly captured my address.


Yea... right.

At least you have yours on the way.


----------



## 4515

Dylan said:


> Yea... right.
> 
> At least you have yours on the way.


I was thinking exactly the same. The good old 'blame the computer' for forgetting to put on the full address


----------



## PPapa

Beco90 said:


> So, a happy ending for me. For other potential customers, I suppose you have to weigh up the quality of the product (although I don't actually have it yet) vs the quality of the online shopping experience, communication and delivery.


Well, I don't want to deal with a company/shop which has such CS. Things can go wrong, you might need warranty, you might want to return the item, etc..

I have spent some time deciding what to get, Hausgrind or Lido. Ended up with the latter and placed an order today







.


----------



## fatboyslim

PPapa said:


> Well, I don't want to deal with a company/shop which has such CS. Things can go wrong, you might need warranty, you might want to return the item, etc..
> 
> I have spent some time deciding what to get, Hausgrind or Lido. Ended up with the latter and placed an order today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've found the customer service to be rather good. Whenever I've had any problems with my nearly 2 year old Hausgrind, Peter always answers my emails same day.


----------



## h1udd

cant go wrong with the lido, I have used mine today more than the Macap for espressos


----------



## Beco90

Yea... right.

At least you have yours on the way.

I know it's easy to be cynical but he did forward me the original order confirmation and I checked the email too. It doesn't have the full address. I'm not sure what happened with the website when ordering, but I don't think it was user error, I was a bit dubious that the form hadn't stored my information correctly (but there was no way of telling), I wasn't that wowed by the website, which is why I added the note to the order. My note was obviously missed and the order was just sent out to Town, Postcode which was never going to make it to me. If a delivery confirmation email had been sent out I at least would have been able to flag up that the order had never arrived and get the error corrected sooner. So in the end, I should have checked more carefully, not really MBK's fault but if they had checked the address when posting it and sent a delivery confirmation there would have been no problems.


----------



## PPapa

How come do they provide the option to add delivery notes if (obviously) they aren't read?


----------



## kadeshuk

Trouble is, Mrboots, that the disgruntled posters to this thread did not read the thread....until 'twas too late. I include myself in that number......


----------



## kadeshuk

PPapa said:


> Well, I don't want to deal with a company/shop which has such CS. Things can go wrong, you might need warranty, you might want to return the item, etc..
> 
> I have spent some time deciding what to get, Hausgrind or Lido. Ended up with the latter and placed an order today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think, to be fair, that the bulk of us have problems with tamper orders and not grinder orders...


----------



## RazorliteX

Hmm something slightly different, I ordered a 58.35 and while the quality is good it doesn't fit quite cleanly in the IMS baskets I have (or the standard) @ 60mm.


----------



## Rhys

had a demo of a feldgrind today as they were at Cup North, Manchester. Nice bloke and had a small selection of tampers there as well.


----------



## jeebsy

Was Peter besieged by a rabid mob trying to get stuff ordered in 2014?


----------



## Syenitic

Rhys said:


> had a demo of a feldgrind today as they were at Cup North, Manchester. Nice bloke and had a small selection of tampers there as well.


Now I know should have gone, hadn't seen Peter was going to be there, could have hassled for my outstanding tamper, though he did get a Feldgrind to me last week sooner than I expected and I am so far very impressed. My go to work/aeropress grinder. Hausgrind now sits next to the SJ in the kitchen.


----------



## Rhys

I was impressed by the feldgrind, no time at all to grind enough beans for a shot, or an AeroPress. He had tampers for VST baskets there, but nothing for the La Pavoni (not that I needed one).


----------



## Dylan

Beco90 said:


> I know it's easy to be cynical but he did forward me the original order confirmation and I checked the email too. It doesn't have the full address. [/size]I'm not sure what happened with the website when ordering, but I don't think it was user error, I was a bit dubious that the form hadn't stored my information correctly (but there was no way of telling), I wasn't that wowed by the website, which is why I added the note to the order. My note was obviously missed and the order was just sent out to Town, Postcode which was never going to make it to me. If a delivery confirmation email had been sent out I at least would have been able to flag up that the order had never arrived and get the error corrected sooner. So in the end, I should have checked more carefully, not really MBK's fault but if they had checked the address when posting it and sent a delivery confirmation there would have been no problems.


Fair enough, but unfortunately the point here is that; Yes, it is very easy to by cynical.


----------



## mattHFX

My hausgrind is broken and Peter hasn't responded to my emails since October 15th. I live in Canada and have no other options for recourse. It cost me almost $300 canadian after shipping and I am completely stuck. There is nobody else I can troubleshoot these issues with. I have posted on home-barista.

I am really regretting my decision to not get a Lido2 or 3 from OE. They have real customer service. Does anyone have any suggestions for getting in contact with MadebyKnock? I am a week away from filing a complaint with the better business bureau. I feel like an ******* doing that but I really don't understand how they can't take the time to deal with an overseas customer dealing with a currently broken product. The email I'm using is: peter . last name at madebyknock.com and nothing but radio silence since I responded to his email on October 15th. I am super annoyed and frustrated now.

----

It was delayed (2 months), but Peter just wrote back. As has been consistent with the theme, he has gone above and beyond now to rectify the situation. I wanted to point that out. He seems to be a home-run hitter with his customer service. Strikes out a couple times... then delivers in a big way.


----------



## DC63

Hi guys

Does anyone have a contact number for peter at (http://www.madebyknock.com)

Many thanks for your help

Deano


----------



## Mrboots2u

No ( probably ) - and not one they should be giving out on a public intent forum .

Try Instagram as a starting point

He seems to be on there more frequently

It is his way not to reply to customer ; as per other made by Knock thread

Keep emailing also - he replies based on some kind of chaos theory I presume


----------



## DC63

chaos it is then.


----------



## hotmetal

If a butterfly flaps its wings in China, a tornado hits Scotland and distributes MBK products randomly about the countryside. Maybe he's just waiting for that freak weather event to deliver your order?


----------



## Phil104

Instagram was successful for me. But that proves the point about chaos theory.


----------



## DC63

oh well after last night moaning, parcel arrived this morning.







and I must say im amazed at the quality 586 hefty and a lippy mat.


----------



## charris

You are lucky, mine never arrived


----------



## Dylan

DC63 said:


> oh well after last night moaning, parcel arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I must say im amazed at the quality 586 hefty and a lippy mat.


What you dont realise, is that your moaning last night set off the mystic chain of events that lead to your grinder being delivered this morning.


----------



## olliew44

I direct messeged via instagram and they were quite helpful.


----------



## Glenn

Thread merged


----------



## PPapa

As soon as I joined the CFUK, I jumped into the same bandwagon shouting that Pete ignores orders and after-sales queries. I posted saying that MBK CS is poor, without actually experiencing it.

I had a small issue with the recently purchased Feldgrind. The outer burr adjustment screw was quite loose, which meant that the outer burr dropped a little bit and was producing Turkish grind no matter what setting I have used. I disassembled it, took a look, diagnosed the issue myself, fixed it, but couldn't get the burrs aligned properly (though I was pretty close to getting that right, too!). I e-mailed Pete, got a reply within 3 hours, at 6PM on Christmas Eve! That is pretty impressive as I wouldn't have expected that from anyone.

He advised how to fix it and suggested that if that does not work, I would get the Feldgrind replaced. Pretty impressive and I should be more careful what I am saying.


----------



## Dylan

I think this is the usual story isn't it? That chasing delivery is a nightmare, but after-sales service actually not so bad?


----------



## PPapa

I'm not sure regarding the delivery as I bought the grinder from Dear Green (cheaper and got a bag of beans as well).

I guess if there are 30 grinders waiting to be assembled, you would rather do that than e-mail everyone saying that they should just wait. It just seems like Pete gets a lot of hate from people like me who haven't dealt with MBK at all.


----------



## Dylan

Thats fair enough if its from people who haven't dealt with them (I can of course include myself), but there are also a lot of people who haven't read this thread who are left out in the dark after they place an order.

Before the grinders MBK didn't have this reputation at all I dont think, once the manufacturing catches up with demand it may return to the same state of equilibrium.


----------



## Mrboots2u

PPapa said:


> I'm not sure regarding the delivery as I bought the grinder from Dear Green (cheaper and got a bag of beans as well).
> 
> I guess if there are 30 grinders waiting to be assembled, you would rather do that than e-mail everyone saying that they should just wait. It just seems like Pete gets a lot of hate from people like me who haven't dealt with MBK at all.


And there is lots of poor feedback from people who have dealt with him or rather he has not dealt with

You had a great experiece , thats brill , others really really haven't

Its variable and it really down to Knock to make it better and more consistent

I cant think of many other retial business that would still have any form of goodwill in other sectors , given some of the experiences here

I hope service gets to a point where people say : its always good now ...


----------



## simonm23

Sorry to resurrect this thread but I'm unsure where to post this.

I had to return my Hausgrind for a fix when the bearing started slipping in the shell.

Contacted Peter via the MadebyKnock website and he responded very quickly.

Grinder was delivered to Edinburgh on 11 Feb.

On the 26 Feb I received an email from Peter saying my grinder would be returned and to expect on 1-2 Mar.

It hasn't arrived.

I have made numerous attempts to contact Knock via the website form and also by direct email requesting information or a tracking number, and heard nothing.

I don't know if it was ever posted, or was lost in transit.

Is he on holiday, at a trade fair, had an accident?

Not knowing is hurtful and unfair.


----------



## Nobodysdriving

simonm23 said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread but I'm unsure where to post this.
> 
> I had to return my Hausgrind for a fix when the bearing started slipping in the shell.
> 
> Contacted Peter via the MadebyKnock website and he responded very quickly.
> 
> Grinder was delivered to Edinburgh on 11 Feb.
> 
> On the 26 Feb I received an email from Peter saying my grinder would be returned and to expect on 1-2 Mar.
> 
> It hasn't arrived.
> 
> I have made numerous attempts to contact Knock via the website form and also by direct email requesting information or a tracking number, and heard nothing.
> 
> I don't know if it was ever posted, or was lost in transit.
> 
> Is he on holiday, at a trade fair, had an accident?
> 
> Not knowing is hurtful and unfair.


oh gawd

what is this guy on? (the guy from Made by Knock not simonm23 of course!)

he is so inconsistent it's unbelievable,

he can be superquick in replying one day then 'ignores you' the next 2 months!

I tried to buy one of his tampers last year, but I gave up and asked my credit card provider to refund me the money after 3 months of him having my money but not replying to any emails/twitter/facebook messages, like I did not exist at all. Now 3 months is pretty long in my book, so if he was busy or sick must have been quite considerable.....


----------



## Dylan

You only need to read this thread Simon to know this is part of the course. I dont think there are any reports of people never getting their items but there are many reports of them having to wait months.

Keep pestering him via email, facebook and instagram and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## simonm23

Dylan and Nobodysdriving - thanks for the replies.

I had heard about people having problems with non communication from Knock, so I was pleasantly surprised when I had pretty much instantaneous responses from Peter both to my initial query and subsequent email about the return date for my fixed grinder.

To give him his due he did initially offer a temporary replacement grinder but I was so surprised about the speed of the reply that I assumed reports of poor communication were over egged and declined his offer.

Doh!


----------



## todski

you would think he would post on the website when stock is due or approx in at least you would know, but just saying out of stock on all his grinders is poor business in my opinion.


----------



## esperando

Anyone else waiting ages for a tamper from knock? Ordered a heft tamper basket set 15th December 2015! It's now mid June 2016 and not heard anything. Nil response to any of my emails or messages sent via the website or Facebook. This is by far the worst customer service I've ever experienced buying online. Don't know what else to do at this stage. I expected a bit of a wait but not this long!


----------



## Mrboots2u

@esperando . If you ordered in Dec - it's not coming, accept it and move on . It's nothing new unfortunately . No tamper is worth waiting 6 months ...people have had orders placed since December . . Get your cash back go somewhere else


----------



## esperando

MrBoots I know you are right but I guess I've been holding on in good faith. Just hope that I've not left it too long to reclaim the money i paid. This is theft as i paid in good faith and had nothing in return. How many folk can he do this to? The most annoying thing has been having to drink pre ground whilst I've been waiting!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

If you paid by PayPal/Credit Card, send an email to Peter and explain the situation, and say that if he doesn't send the goods within 7 days, you will escalate. I've bought a few things from him, and once he took 3 weeks to send me something, when the website said "delivery within 5 days". I wrote him an email with the words to that effect, and, a few days later I had my goods. If you don't hear anything, do escalate the issue and go from there.

Good luck.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I don't want this to come across as sarcastic but really after six months , I'd be beyond " another email " asking for my stuff that I paid for . Perhaps it's just me but if I got it , after this point , if feel more aggrieved " ah if only I'd complained three months earlier ... "

It should not take an email threatening escalation to get your goods . There are now retail outlets for his stuff - I would really recommend anyone to use these to buy from.


----------



## bubbajvegas

yeah I ordered a feldgrind from dear green on Friday..received Monday...simples...oh and a free bag of coffee included


----------



## esperando

Mrboots2u - exactly how I feel. Sent enough emails. Wish I'd ordered through dear green like bubbajvegas! Just hope others see all these posts before they order anything. My advice to anyone thinking about ordering from knock is go somewhere else. Unless you like being ignored and ripped off!


----------



## Bob_McBob

Unfortunately it still seems to be business as usual over at Knock. A large batch of Feldgrinds was released for sale this month, and I sent several friends to order one as they were added, not realizing Peter now has distributors with stock who could have shipped to North America. He hasn't made any more available for a few days now, which I assume is a good sign, but nobody seems to have heard a peep out of him for quite a while. I've emailed questions several times and received no reply, but I kind of expect that from prior experience. I noticed someone just complained on Instagram about an order from June 24. I always tell people what to expect, but it's embarrassing having to explain that the product is amazing, but the customer service is legendarily bad, and their grinder will arrive at an unknown time in the coming months without any prior notice.

I really don't understand why Peter hasn't taken someone on to help build grinders or deal with emails. It's been two years for the Feldgrind, and three years for the Hausgrind, and he is still totally unable to keep up with demand or provide even the most basic customer service.


----------



## Glenn

business as usual ...


----------



## Dylan

In stock at Dear Green - http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-feldgrind £105

Also at Machina Espresso - http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/made-by-knock-feldgrind-black £120

I seriously think Peter should stop selling direct and just leave it up to these retailers who ship out the stock when they have it promptly.


----------



## AMCD300

Mrboots2u said:


> @esperando . If you ordered in Dec - it's not coming, accept it and move on . It's nothing new unfortunately . No tamper is worth waiting 6 months ...people have had orders placed since December . . Get your cash back go somewhere else


I did get mine eventually (months later) but I don't use it anymore...it does not fit into my VST basket! Also I did not get the 'free' VST basket that was supposed to come with the order as a matched pair. Not a good endorsement I know but my Sage stock tamper does a better job! Sorry Peter :-(


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

AMCD300 said:


> I did get mine eventually (months later) but I don't use it anymore...it does not fit into my VST basket! Also I did not get the 'free' VST basket that was supposed to come with the order as a matched pair. Not a good endorsement I know but my Sage stock tamper does a better job! Sorry Peter :-(


I have a MBK 58.5mm and it fits my VST, let's say perfectly, to the point it is really really snug.

I don't use it much myself as I like the feel and functionality of the Concept Art (JoeFrex) dynamometric tamper with a 58.5mm base better.

Re: MBK, yeah, good products but such poor customer services.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Dylan said:


> In stock at Dear Green - http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-feldgrind £105
> 
> Also at Machina Espresso - http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/made-by-knock-feldgrind-black £120
> 
> I seriously think Peter should stop selling direct and just leave it up to these retailers who ship out the stock when they have it promptly.


I agree completely. I wasn't aware how much the dealer situation had changed since I last ordered from him, and I'm never going to tell people to order direct again. The really annoying thing is it would actually have been cheaper for them to order from Dear Green because Peter charges £20 for international shipping, so they have paid an extra £5 to wait a month or two for their grinders. I'd tell them to cancel and re-order if I thought there was even the slightest chance Peter would reply to the order cancellation request.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bob_McBob said:


> I agree completely. I wasn't aware how much the dealer situation had changed since I last ordered from him, and I'm never going to tell people to order direct again. The really annoying thing is it would actually have been cheaper for them to order from Dear Green because Peter charges £20 for international shipping, so they have paid an extra £5 to wait a month or two for their grinders. I'd tell them to cancel and re-order if I thought there was even the slightest chance Peter would reply to the order cancellation request.


Get them to cancel the payment ( paypal or credit card ) and re order. It wont be there fault if they end up with x 2 grinders coz of Peter's lack of comms or organisation


----------



## caramel

Dylan said:


> In stock at Dear Green - http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-feldgrind £105
> 
> Also at Machina Espresso - http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/made-by-knock-feldgrind-black £120
> 
> I seriously think Peter should stop selling direct and just leave it up to these retailers who ship out the stock when they have it promptly.


Thanks! I have been wanting to try one of these out but didn't want to order direct because of the troubles people have reported.


----------



## PPapa

Mrboots2u said:


> Get them to cancel the payment ( paypal or credit card ) and re order. It wont be there fault if they end up with x 2 grinders coz of Peter's lack of comms or organisation


PayPal hasn't been an option on MBK website for quite some time now. PayPal has too good buyer protection!


----------



## Bob_McBob

Ordered 14/8, shipped 19/8, arrived here today in Canada. Not a peep out of Peter, and three emails ignored. It's amazing he manages to simultaneously do so well and still miss the mark by so much.


----------



## MWJB

Bob_McBob said:


> Ordered 14/8, shipped 19/8, arrived here today in Canada. Not a peep out of Peter, and three emails ignored. It's amazing he manages to simultaneously do so well and still miss the mark by so much.
> 
> View attachment 22511


Sorry, I'm not getting what the 'problem' is here?


----------



## Missy

MWJB said:


> Sorry, I'm not getting what the 'problem' is here?


I suspect he's suggesting it's incredible that some orders can arrive internationally in a matter of days, and others take months and months.


----------



## Bob_McBob

MWJB said:


> Sorry, I'm not getting what the 'problem' is here?


You don't have a problem with a business owner ignoring a customer trying to contact them three times? I wanted some extra o-rings and rubber bands, and asked him to include them with my order in an email in Aug 15. Two further emails were also ignored, and he is still providing no shipping confirmation. As I said, he is simultaneously doing really well and still completely missing the mark on even the most basic level of customer service.


----------



## MWJB

Missy said:


> I suspect he's suggesting it's incredible that some orders can arrive internationally in a matter of days, and others take months and months.


Sure, but Knock's inconsistency isn't exactly a secret/unknown. If it's going to put you off buying product, buy via a reseller, or buy something else. This scenario isn't uncommon with small scale manufacturers. If you want the immediate & widespread availability that comes with mass produced items, buy a mass produced item from somewhere that has stock.

My Feldgrind is the most enjoyable of my handgrinders to use, but I couldn't be doing with the lack of communication, so bought from Dear Green...if a reseller isn't an option, remember you don't have to have one (no matter how much you may *want* one, or several), there are other options.

It wasn't that long ago, before Amazon and worldwide & instant access to everything, it was normal to mail someone the other side of the world for a price/stock list, then arrange a foreign currency order, mail it to them & wait weeks for your goods. First world problems, eh.


----------



## caramel

Mine arrived today from Machina Espresso, really quick shipping.

The grinder itself is fantastic, very smooth and easy to use, feels solid and well made and grinds espresso really well and pretty quick too. Wouldn't mind a Hausgrind too.


----------



## krodak

It seems like I'll be yet another person waiting for the order forever.

I've ordered Feldgrind on 18.09.2016 through Peter's website and I didn't get any response concerning my order still.

I tried sending several e-mails, tweets, writing on Facebook page with no effect.

True, I haven't thought about checking opinions about Made By Knock before ordering, but as I heard a lot of good things about grinder, I assumed that the seller must be quite reliable one.

I just can't understand how it's possible that so many people have similar issues dating to 2014 and nobody has taken any steps to report Peter's company to Trading Standards, etc.

Has anyone tried it? It's really uncomfortable to have my money 'frozen' without any perspective to get it back easily, I guess I'm not the first one thought, so maybe any advice, beside sending more e-mails to Peter.

Funny thing, before ordering I asked Pete about possibility of VAT invoice and he responded in a few minutes as it was before my order, telling me also that Feldgrind is indeed available at the moment.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

Do any third party resellers stock the Hausgrind?


----------



## Jon

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> Do any third party resellers stock the Hausgrind?


Dear green - and Machina Espresso.


----------



## Syenitic

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> Do any third party resellers stock the Hausgrind?


I am not aware of any. It seems that with the success of the feldgrind, which uses the same burr set has caused the Hausgrind to be demoted to occasional specialities from gorgeous lumps of antiquated/rare wood stocks. I saw one sell on ebay (from Peter) for £600 made with Eucalyptus I think it was.

Whether that situation will change I think is doubtful as it seems he is now casting the feldgrind ever further into Europe with Tim Wendelboe selling them in Norway and The Barn having some on their webshop I think.


----------



## Syenitic

Jon said:


> Dear green - and Machina Espresso.


Hausgrind?


----------



## Jon

Syenitic said:


> Hausgrind?


My bad. Maybe not.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

There was a black anodised hausgrind available (not feldgrind) on the made by knock website a few days ago -- would love one but not prepared to order from them


----------



## markf1988

krodak said:


> It seems like I'll be yet another person waiting for the order forever.
> 
> I've ordered Feldgrind on 18.09.2016 through Peter's website and I didn't get any response concerning my order still.
> 
> I tried sending several e-mails, tweets, writing on Facebook page with no effect.
> 
> True, I haven't thought about checking opinions about Made By Knock before ordering, but as I heard a lot of good things about grinder, I assumed that the seller must be quite reliable one.
> 
> I just can't understand how it's possible that so many people have similar issues dating to 2014 and nobody has taken any steps to report Peter's company to Trading Standards, etc.
> 
> Has anyone tried it? It's really uncomfortable to have my money 'frozen' without any perspective to get it back easily, I guess I'm not the first one thought, so maybe any advice, beside sending more e-mails to Peter.
> 
> Funny thing, before ordering I asked Pete about possibility of VAT invoice and he responded in a few minutes as it was before my order, telling me also that Feldgrind is indeed available at the moment.


I ordered a feldfarb a few months ago and paid by paypal. No reply to any of my emails or missed calls and after two months or so I was able to open a dispute on paypal to get a refund. I noticed after that they stopped accepting payments via paypal. Terrible service!


----------



## krodak

markf1988 said:


> I ordered a feldfarb a few months ago and paid by paypal. No reply to any of my emails or missed calls and after two months or so I was able to open a dispute on paypal to get a refund. I noticed after that they stopped accepting payments via paypal. Terrible service!


I still got no reply, even though Peter managed to update his website and put new Feldgrinds on his website.

I even went so far as to 'threat' with reporting to Trading Service, etc., but to no avail, my money is gone from credit card and Feldgrind is nowhere to be found.

I'm reaaally surprised that it happens so often (judging by this thread and facebook comments) and he is still operating without any problems - charging money and never delivering product is just a theft.


----------



## MWJB

krodak said:


> I still got no reply, even though Peter managed to update his website and put new Feldgrinds on his website.
> 
> I even went so far as to 'threat' with reporting to Trading Service, etc., but to no avail, my money is gone from credit card and Feldgrind is nowhere to be found.
> 
> I'm reaaally surprised that it happens so often (judging by this thread and facebook comments) and he is still operating without any problems - charging money and never delivering product is just a theft.


Can you not get your money back if you used a credit card? Buy from a re-seller, not direct from MBK.


----------



## Mrboots2u

krodak said:


> I still got no reply, even though Peter managed to update his website and put new Feldgrinds on his website.
> 
> I even went so far as to 'threat' with reporting to Trading Service, etc., but to no avail, my money is gone from credit card and Feldgrind is nowhere to be found.
> 
> I'm reaaally surprised that it happens so often (judging by this thread and facebook comments) and he is still operating without any problems - charging money and never delivering product is just a theft.


I am suprised people still order direct

Google > made by knock service

First link this thread

Read last posts

Do not order


----------



## mikemaddux

Oops, here I am one more person who believed the Made By Knock website and ordered a Feldgrind, before reading this thread. Maybe I'll get lucky, apparently some people do, and if not I'll dispute. I appreciate everyone sharing their horror stories!


----------



## mikemaddux

Rather than continue to wonder whether Made By Knock will spin the wheel of fortune and decide that I am to be one of the lucky customers that gets his merchandise in a timely manner, I went ahead and ordered another Feldgrind from Dear Green. If I end up with two, I don't imagine I should have trouble selling one of them, brand new and unopened.


----------



## krodak

Mrboots2u said:


> I am suprised people still order direct
> 
> Google > made by knock service
> 
> First link this thread
> 
> Read last posts
> 
> Do not order


You know, I don't assume that evey selller is a fraud, especially that I read a lot about Peter's product quality, it's true I haven't researched how is his customer service.

All in all, if he does it since 2013, he could easily rob people of at least 10k GBP, and still, no one cares...


----------



## MWJB

krodak said:


> You know, I don't assume that evey selller is a fraud, especially that I read a lot about Peter's product quality, it's true I haven't researched how is his customer service.
> 
> All in all, if he does it since 2013, he could easily rob people of at least 10k GBP, and still, no one cares...


I don't think the word "rob" is suitable. If you want a small scale manufactured product, then you are limited to where you purchase...if you have concerns about their ability to deliver within your idea of reasonable timeframe (rather than theirs), don't buy it.

Robbing usually happens, unforeseen, by force, against someone's will...if you pursued a robber & willingly gave them money and he didn't give it back, would you be surprised? Who would you blame?


----------



## 4515

I dont think its a case of Peter robbing his customers, more his slap-dash approach to fulfilling orders and his absolute disregard of communication and customer service.

Yes, its hand made. Yes, the quality of his products is great. Yes, hes a shed-mad.

But his customer service has been lacking since about page three of this thread. I really dont understand how someone can upset so many customers and remain in business. Its probably been said before in this thread - imagine where his business could be if he got his comms and order fulfilment right.


----------



## krodak

working dog said:


> I dont think its a case of Peter robbing his customers, more his slap-dash approach to fulfilling orders and his absolute disregard of communication and customer service.


But come on, I managed to contact at least 20 people that never received the order and they were waiting more than 6 months, 2 people even more than 1 year - so how would you call it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

krodak said:


> But come on, I managed to contact at least 20 people that never received the order and they were waiting more than 6 months, 2 people even more than 1 year - so how would you call it?


I think given this is your only contribution to the forum then I think you have made your point , and I would let it go.

Your point is nothing new and I think you are using inflammatory language to make it .

You are giving the impression this is some kind of vendetta and I don't think this is appropriate to this forum .

If you have concerns take them to trading standards not here .


----------



## 4515

krodak said:


> But come on, I managed to contact at least 20 people that never received the order and they were waiting more than 6 months, 2 people even more than 1 year - so how would you call it?


Ahhh .... I hadnt realised that you had made it your mission to survey others around the service (or lack of) from MBK.

I was speaking from my personal experience and the experience of many others on the forum - long delays, lack of updates but finally receiving the goods.

Save your energy, focus on your order. If 90+ pages of bad feedback wont deter people from buying or get MBK to see that they could improve on certain fronts, I'm not sure what will.


----------



## El carajillo

@ Glenn / Mods would it be possible to put a stop / block on anymore post's on this subject ?

There is enough information on the forum for people to read and judge whether it is worth the hassle / ordering of this item.

If they still choose to order do not come moaning and complaining when it does not arrive / or takes along time to arrive.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

As the various points have been made and re-made umpteen times, this thread has run its course and is closed until or unless @Glenn decides otherwise.


----------

